# Ufc



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2014)

Parliamo quì della più grande organizzazione MMA al Mondo.

Chi di voi la segue?
Chi di voi pratica MMA?

Oggi grande rematch. Chad Mendes proverà a sconfiggere il Campione dei pesi piuma Josè Aldo.
Io punto su Josè Aldo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2014)

Mendes è migliorato parecchio dalla sconfitta con Aldo,ma vedo il brasiliano ancora favorito.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Ottobre 2014)

sperando che questa valdo aldo non si attacchi alla gabbia per non subire i takedown di mendes


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Ottobre 2014)

Vittoria di Aldo per decisione unanime dopo un grandissimo incontro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vittoria di Aldo per decisione unanime dopo un grandissimo incontro.



Gli hanno assegnato 4 round su 5. Troppi, il 4 round era tutta la vita di Mendes.
Cmq alla fine è una vittoria meritata. Però come si cagava addosso Aldo, quando Mendes cercava di atterrarlo!

Bello anche il primo incontro con Diego Ferreira che perde l'imbattibilità.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2014)

Ora non capisco, l'8 novembre fanno 2 show ufc??


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Gli hanno assegnato 4 round su 5. Troppi, il 4 round era tutta la vita di Mendes.
> Cmq alla fine è una vittoria meritata. Però come si cagava addosso Aldo, quando Mendes cercava di atterrarlo!
> 
> Bello anche il primo incontro con Diego Ferreira che perde l'imbattibilità.



Si,il punteggio non rispecchia la competitività del match.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ora non capisco, l'8 novembre fanno 2 show ufc??



Uno in Brasile ed uno in Australia,quindi in orari diversi (Rockhold vs Bisping incontro molto importante per i pesi medi).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si,il punteggio non rispecchia la competitività del match.
> 
> 
> 
> Uno in Brasile ed uno in Australia,quindi in orari diversi (Rockhold vs Bisping incontro molto importante per i pesi medi).



Ma come funziona il Ranking? Ora Rockhold è al numero 5, se batte Bisping (9) che cambia?


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma come funziona il Ranking? Ora Rockhold è al numero 5, se batte Bisping (9) che cambia?



Rockhold è un lottatore molto completo (buono striking,ottimo jiu jitsu) che negli ultimi sette anni ha perso solo contro Belfort versione Testosterone (uno dei lottatori più dominanti di sempre) e si allena con Nurmagomedov,Cormier e Velasquez.Bisping è considerato il gatekeeper della divisione,cioè se lo batti sei un serio contendente.Prima di lui ci sono Belfort (incontro probabilmente a febbraio) e Jacarè Souza,ma Rockhold potrebbe guadagnare uno dei primissimi posti nel ranking.Inoltre il ranking non significa molto,la UFC propone i match che il pubblico vuole vedere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Rockhold è un lottatore molto completo (buono striking,ottimo jiu jitsu) che negli ultimi sette anni ha perso solo contro Belfort versione Testosterone (uno dei lottatori più dominanti di sempre) e si allena con Nurmagomedov,Cormier e Velasquez.Bisping è considerato il gatekeeper della divisione,cioè se lo batti sei un serio contendente.Prima di lui ci sono Belfort (incontro probabilmente a febbraio) e Jacarè Souza,ma Rockhold potrebbe guadagnare uno dei primissimi posti nel ranking.Inoltre il ranking non significa molto,la UFC propone i match che il pubblico vuole vedere.



Si, piano piano mi sto vedendo gli incontri passati e il calcio con cui ha messo k.o Rockhold è qualcosa di allucinante.
Quindi l'American Kick Boxing è una palestra (io pensavo che facevano solo kick ahah) e gli atleti si allenano insieme (fanno anche incontri veri???).

-Per quanto riguarda il ranking è giustissima la decisione dell'ufc e non avevo dubbi (visto che sono Americani amano lo spettacolo).
Ecco perchè Brock Lesnar dopo tipo 2 match ha potuto sfidare il Campione.

-Ma questa cosa del gatekeeper non è una cosa scritta vero?


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Quindi l'American Kick Boxing è una palestra (io pensavo che facevano solo kick ahah) e gli atleti si allenano insieme (fanno anche incontri veri???).



A dispetto del nome è una palestra di MMA tra le migliori in assoluto 



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> -Ma questa cosa del gatekeeper non è una cosa scritta vero?



No,è un modo di dire di fans e addetti ai lavori.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> A dispetto del nome è una palestra di MMA tra le migliori in assoluto
> 
> 
> 
> No,è un modo di dire di fans e addetti ai lavori.



Ok

Di Vitor Belfort che ne pensi???

Secondo te Cormier può battere Jones???


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Di Vitor Belfort che ne pensi???



Temo che sia finito senza la TRT.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Secondo te Cormier può battere Jones???



Si,sulla carta è l'avversario più pericoloso mai affrontato da Jones.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2014)

z a z a' ha scritto:


> temo che sia finito senza la trt.
> 
> 
> 
> Si,sulla carta è l'avversario più pericoloso mai affrontato da jones.



trt?

Per la manata in faccia che ha dato a Jones, spero che venga distrutto Cormier.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> trt?



Testosterone Replacement Therapy.
È una cura al testosterone che era legale fino a pochi mesi fa e che ha dato a Vitor una seconda giovinezza dopo la sconfitta con Anderson Silva.In pratica era quasi invincibile,cinque vittorie devastanti ed una sola sconfitta per mano di Jones.Con un 2013 pazzesco si era guadagnato il title shot per Weidman ma,sorpresa sorpresa,la TRT è stata resa illegale e lo hanno sgamato con livelli di testosterone sovrumani (letteralmente,aveva 1400 milligrammi per decilitro contro i 700 di media di un uomo adulto  ).Il problema è che praticamente tutti i lottatori che usavano la TRT,una volta smesso,sono calati vertiginosamente e non vincono praticamente più,motivo per cui avevo scritto che sono abbastanza sicuro che Vitor farà una brutta fine con Weidman.
Eccoti la differenza tra Vitor senza e con TRT:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Testosterone Replacement Therapy.
> È una cura al testosterone che era legale fino a pochi mesi fa e che ha dato a Vitor una seconda giovinezza dopo la sconfitta con Anderson Silva.In pratica era quasi invincibile,cinque vittorie devastanti ed una sola sconfitta per mano di Jones.Con un 2013 pazzesco si era guadagnato il title shot per Weidman ma,sorpresa sorpresa,la TRT è stata resa illegale e lo hanno sgamato con livelli di testosterone sovrumani (letteralmente,aveva 1400 milligrammi per decilitro contro i 700 di media di un uomo adulto  ).Il problema è che praticamente tutti i lottatori che usavano la TRT,una volta smesso,sono calati vertiginosamente e non vincono praticamente più,motivo per cui avevo scritto che sono abbastanza sicuro che Vitor farà una brutta fine con Weidman.
> Eccoti la differenza tra Vitor senza e con TRT:



Alla faccia...a questo punto lo credo anch'io visto che Weidman aveva dominato contro Silva.

Come ho scritto ieri, sto guardando match passati (ieri sera ho visto Dos Santos vs Velasquez III, un match favoloso). Che incontri mi consigli di guardare negli ultimi 5-10 anni?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Alla faccia...a questo punto lo credo anch'io visto che Weidman aveva dominato contro Silva.
> 
> Come ho scritto ieri, sto guardando match passati (ieri sera ho visto Dos Santos vs Velasquez III, un match favoloso). Che incontri mi consigli di guardare negli ultimi 5-10 anni?



Tieni conto che seguo da un paio d'anni,quindi non gli ho visti tutti nemmeno io.
Comunque,così su due piedi direi: Jones-Gustaffson,Melendez-Sanchez,Hunt-Bigfoot Silva,Weidman-Machida,Hendricks-Lawler,GSP-Hendricks.
Queste sono vere e proprie battaglie.Se invece vuoi vedere prestazioni individuali mostruose ti dico Shogun Rua-Jones e Barao-Dillashaw,probabilmente le due più grandi performance di sempre.


----------



## sbrodola (27 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che incontri mi consigli di guardare negli ultimi 5-10 anni?


Guardati anche Shogun vs Henderson (mi pare sia del 2011) 
Nelle categorie inferiori uno dei miei preferiti è il Korean Zombie (Chan Sung Jung) sempre divertente da vedere tipo vs Poirier o i 2 match vs Leonard Garcia.
Anche i match di BJ Penn erano (dovrebbe essersi ritirato) sempre un piacere vederli.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Ottobre 2014)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Guardati anche Shogun vs Henderson (mi pare sia del 2011)
> Nelle categorie inferiori uno dei miei preferiti è il* Korean Zombie (Chan Sung Jung)* sempre divertente da vedere tipo vs Poirier o i 2 match vs Leonard Garcia.
> Anche i match di BJ Penn erano (dovrebbe essersi ritirato) sempre un piacere vederli.



Si ritira per due anni per fare il servizio militare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2014)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Guardati anche Shogun vs Henderson (mi pare sia del 2011)
> Nelle categorie inferiori uno dei miei preferiti è il Korean Zombie (Chan Sung Jung) sempre divertente da vedere tipo vs Poirier o i 2 match vs Leonard Garcia.
> Anche i match di BJ Penn erano (dovrebbe essersi ritirato) sempre un piacere vederli.



Grazie per i consigli.

Velasquez cmq è imbattibile, ora nessuno è al suo livello, manco Dos Santos.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Novembre 2014)

Vittoria dominante di Rockhold su Bisping (sottomissione nel secondo round).A questo punto lui e Jacarè Souza sono sicuramente in cima alla lista per quando Belfort verrà annientato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Novembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vittoria dominante di Rockhold su Bisping (sottomissione nel secondo round).A questo punto lui e Jacarè Souza sono sicuramente in cima alla lista per quando Belfort verrà annientato.



Belfort aveva distrutto Rockhold con un k.o leggendario. Se Belfort verrà annientato che cosa possono fare Rockhold e Jacarè Souza?

E' possibile che Belfort abbia trovato altro per sostituire la cura del TST?? L'ho visto di sfuggita nell'ultimo evento (Aldo vs Mendes) e mi sembrava in forma.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> *Belfort aveva distrutto Rockhold con un k.o leggendario. Se Belfort verrà annientato che cosa possono fare Rockhold e Jacarè Souza?*
> 
> E' possibile che Belfort abbia trovato altro per sostituire la cura del TST?? L'ho visto di sfuggita nell'ultimo evento (Aldo vs Mendes) e mi sembrava in forma.



Ricordati che era ancora imbottito di testosterone.
E no,non esistono sostituti legali.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Novembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ricordati che era ancora imbottito di testosterone.
> E no,non esistono sostituti legali.



Ho capito, ma se dai più di una chanche a Rockhold significa che quel Belfort poteva seriamente vincere contro Weidman.
Quindi non capisco perchè ora Vitor per te ha pochissime possibilità di vincere contro Chris. Oppure il TST incide così tanto per un lottatore?


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ho capito, ma se dai più di una chanche a Rockhold significa che quel Belfort poteva seriamente vincere contro Weidman.
> Quindi non capisco perchè ora Vitor per te ha pochissime possibilità di vincere contro Chris. Oppure il TST incide così tanto per un lottatore?



Il Belfort del 2013,secondo il mio modesto avviso,era il più forte di tutti tra i pesi medi.
Il TRT incide tantissimo ed incide ancora di più quando smetti di prenderlo dopo un lungo utilizzo,perché il tuo corpo ha nel frattempo diminuito la sua produzione naturale degli ormoni e non puoi farci nulla.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Novembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il Belfort del 2013,secondo il mio modesto avviso,era il più forte di tutti tra i pesi medi.
> Il TRT incide tantissimo ed incide ancora di più quando smetti di prenderlo dopo un lungo utilizzo,perché il tuo corpo ha nel frattempo diminuito la sua produzione naturale degli ormoni e non puoi farci nulla.



Allora o proverà con il doping Vitor o si allenerà di brutto, ma di brutto veramente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Novembre 2014)

[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] te lo ricordi Belfort vs Jones??? Ma per quale cavolo di motivo Vitor voleva sempre a terra Jones???
L'ho visto oggi l'incontro e mi è sembrato un Vitor troppo sulla difensiva, nello striking non andava quasi mai convinto. Su 4 round forse solo il 3 è stato leggermente superiore a Jon.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] te lo ricordi Belfort vs Jones??? Ma per quale cavolo di motivo Vitor voleva sempre a terra Jones???
> L'ho visto oggi l'incontro e mi è sembrato un Vitor troppo sulla difensiva, nello striking non andava quasi mai convinto. Su 4 round forse solo il 3 è stato leggermente superiore a Jon.



Probabilmente si è accorto che stando in piedi le prendeva e si è fidato del suo jiu-jitsu (in effetti nel primo round lo aveva quasi sottomesso).Il problema è che lo striking di Vitor,molto potente ed esplosivo,è rischiosissimo contro Jones visto il suo immenso allungo di 213 centimetri (Chael Sonnen lo ribattezzò "condor radioattivo"  ): per colpirlo devi davvero "lanciarti" nella sua guardia,perché l'utilizzo dei calci obliqui sulla gamba anteriore (usati molto proprio contro Vitor) e del braccio esteso in avanti rende veramente impossibile colpirlo da "fuori" se non ti chiami Gustaffson.Non so quale fosse il piano di Vitor,ma probabilmente credeva di poter avere più occasioni per esplodere nella guardia di Jones.Quando ha visto che le saracinesche erano abbassate e gli volavano addosso calci da tutte le parti,ha probabilmente creduto di aver più possibilità a terra (quasi un paradosso,visto che il ground and pound di Jones è probabilmente il più devastante nella storia della MMA).
Comunque c'è da dire che Vitor combatteva in una classe di peso superiore alla sua.

P.S. Secondo me Jones ha dominato anche nel terzo round


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Novembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Probabilmente si è accorto che stando in piedi le prendeva e si è fidato del suo jiu-jitsu (in effetti nel primo round lo aveva quasi sottomesso).Il problema è che lo striking di Vitor,molto potente ed esplosivo,è rischiosissimo contro Jones visto il suo immenso allungo di 213 centimetri (Chael Sonnen lo ribattezzò "condor radioattivo"  ): per colpirlo devi davvero "lanciarti" nella sua guardia,perché l'utilizzo dei calci obliqui sulla gamba anteriore (usati molto proprio contro Vitor) e del braccio esteso in avanti rende veramente impossibile colpirlo da "fuori" se non ti chiami Gustaffson.Non so quale fosse il piano di Vitor,ma probabilmente credeva di poter avere più occasioni per esplodere nella guardia di Jones.Quando ha visto che le saracinesche erano abbassate e gli volavano addosso calci da tutte le parti,ha probabilmente creduto di aver più possibilità a terra (quasi un paradosso,visto che il ground and pound di Jones è probabilmente il più devastante nella storia della MMA).
> Comunque c'è da dire che Vitor combatteva in una classe di peso superiore alla sua.
> 
> P.S. Secondo me Jones ha dominato anche nel terzo round



Preciso! La lotta a terra mi sembra noiosa, sarà perchè ancora non c'ho l'occhio esperto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Preciso! La lotta a terra mi sembra noiosa, sarà perchè ancora non c'ho l'occhio esperto.



Non fa impazzire nemmeno me,non sono un appassionato di grappling


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Novembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non fa impazzire nemmeno me,non sono un appassionato di grappling



Dicevi che Vitor in quel match era di una categoria inferiore, ma perchè è così svantaggioso?? Quindi un Josè Aldo, un Anthony Pettis verrebbe massacrato da un Jon Jones, un Gustaffson??


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Dicevi che Vitor in quel match era di una categoria inferiore, ma perchè è così svantaggioso?? Quindi un Josè Aldo, un Anthony Pettis verrebbe massacrato da un Jon Jones, un Gustaffson??



Le categorie di peso esistono per un motivo,ovvio che il più grosso ha un vantaggio.
E si,Pettis e Aldo verrebbero devastati da Jones e Gustaffson,ci sono più di venti chili e venti centimetri di differenza.

P.S. Hai visto UFC 180 di ieri notte? Non spoilero ma vale la pena di guardarlo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Novembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Le categorie di peso esistono per un motivo,ovvio che il più grosso ha un vantaggio.
> E si,Pettis e Aldo verrebbero devastati da Jones e Gustaffson,ci sono più di venti chili e venti centimetri di differenza.
> 
> P.S. Hai visto UFC 180 di ieri notte? Non spoilero ma vale la pena di guardarlo



Beh, ma tra un peso medio e un light (come Vitor contro Jones) non credo ci sia tutta sta differenza...sono convinto che pesi medi come Silva, Weidman, Belfort massacrano tutti i pesi massimi, l'unico dubbio è ovviamente su Cain Velasquez e Junior.

Lo sto scaricando


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Beh, ma tra un peso medio e un light (come Vitor contro Jones) non credo ci sia tutta sta differenza...sono convinto che pesi medi come Silva, Weidman, Belfort massacrano tutti i pesi massimi, l'unico dubbio è ovviamente su Cain Velasquez e Junior.
> 
> Lo sto scaricando



No fidati,anche una sola categoria fa una grossa differenza nella maggior parte dei casi.
Nessun peso medio avrebbe una chance contro un buon peso massimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Novembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> No fidati,anche una sola categoria fa una grossa differenza nella maggior parte dei casi.
> Nessun peso medio avrebbe una chance contro un buon peso massimo.



Dici? Magari un giorno vedremo Jones contro Velasquez. Tanto ogni tanto li organizzano questi match tra categorie diverse.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Novembre 2014)

[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] ho visto Werdum vs Hunt e anche se il Brasiliano ha ottenuto una bella vittoria, verrà rovinato da Velasquez.

Oggi pomeriggio ho visto Lyoto Machida vs Chris Weidman a Ufc 175 ed è stato un match fantastico. All'inizio dominio di Chris, ma dopo Machida si è ripreso da vero Brasiliano orgoglioso (anche se è mezzo Giappo) e per poco non lo metteva k.o nel 4 round.
Non ho capito a chi hanno assegnato il 5 round.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] ho visto Werdum vs Hunt e anche se il Brasiliano ha ottenuto una bella vittoria, verrà rovinato da Velasquez.
> 
> Oggi pomeriggio ho visto Lyoto Machida vs Chris Weidman a Ufc 175 ed è stato un match fantastico. All'inizio dominio di Chris, ma dopo Machida si è ripreso da vero Brasiliano orgoglioso (anche se è mezzo Giappo) e per poco non lo metteva k.o nel 4 round.
> Non ho capito a chi hanno assegnato il 5 round.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Novembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



Quindi Weidman...

Un possibile scontro Jon Jones vs Cain Velasquez secondo te come finirebbe? Io credo Cain perchè è l'unico fenomeno (insieme a Dos Santos) nei pesi massimi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Quindi Weidman...
> 
> Un possibile scontro Jon Jones vs Cain Velasquez secondo te come finirebbe? Io credo Cain perchè è l'unico fenomeno (insieme a Dos Santos) nei pesi massimi.



Difficile fare una previsione.Jones ha detto che quando andrà nei pesi massimi metterà su un po' di chili,quindi non si può sapere come ne verrà influenzato il suo stile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> .



Ma che cavolo di resistenza ha Weidman?? Ha preso certe legnate da Machida e alla fine del match non era stremato come il Giappo/Brasiliano.

Oltre ai pesi medi, attualmente secondo te, quali sono le categorie con i combattenti migliori??


----------



## Nicco (23 Novembre 2014)

L'unica cosa che so delle MMA è "warrior" il film, incredibile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma che cavolo di resistenza ha Weidman?? Ha preso certe legnate da Machida e alla fine del match non era stremato come il Giappo/Brasiliano.
> 
> Oltre ai pesi medi, attualmente secondo te, quali sono le categorie con i combattenti migliori??



145,155,170,205 libbre.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Novembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 145,155,170,205 libbre.



A proposito dei pesi welter...l'attuale Campione Hendricks è inferiore ai due mostri Matt Hughes e George St Pierre??

Ma perchè George si è ritirato se è soltanto del 1981???

E poi...cosa pensi di Anthony Pettis?


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> A proposito dei pesi welter...l'attuale Campione Hendricks è inferiore ai due mostri Matt Hughes e George St Pierre??
> 
> Ma perchè George si è ritirato se è soltanto del 1981???
> 
> E poi...cosa pensi di Anthony Pettis?



Matt Hughes non saprei,ma direi che chiunque nei pesi Welter è inferiore a GSP,uno dei più grandi di sempre (anche se Hendricks,a parere mio e di molti,lo aveva battuto a UFC 167).
Si è ritirato per via dello stress,diceva che faceva fatica a dormire la notte perché era ossessionato dall'imminente incontro.Aveva anche cominciato a manifestare sintomi di problemi al cervello (mal di testa,vuoti di memoria) dovuti ai tanti colpi presi.Comunque pare che ci siano buone possibilità che rientri,ma più probabilmente nei pesi medi perché ha messo su parecchi muscoli.
Pettis è uno degli striker più creativi e spettacolari in assoluto,però è veramente fragile fisicamente.Finché non troverà un po' di continuità non raggiungerà il suo pieno potenziale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Novembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Matt Hughes non saprei,ma direi che chiunque nei pesi Welter è inferiore a GSP,uno dei più grandi di sempre (anche se Hendricks,a parere mio e di molti,lo aveva battuto a UFC 167).
> Si è ritirato per via dello stress,diceva che faceva fatica a dormire la notte perché era ossessionato dall'imminente incontro.Aveva anche cominciato a manifestare sintomi di problemi al cervello (mal di testa,vuoti di memoria) dovuti ai tanti colpi presi.Comunque pare che ci siano buone possibilità che rientri,ma più probabilmente nei pesi medi perché ha messo su parecchi muscoli.
> Pettis è uno degli striker più creativi e spettacolari in assoluto,però è veramente fragile fisicamente.Finché non troverà un po' di continuità non raggiungerà il suo pieno potenziale.



Si Pettis è veramente spettacolare.

Io ho sempre visto Hughes e Pierre sullo stesso livello, per te non è così?


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Si Pettis è veramente spettacolare.
> 
> Io ho sempre visto Hughes e Pierre sullo stesso livello, per te non è così?



Nah,GSP è il più grande di sempre a 170 libbre.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> .



Pronto per UFC 181?? Era tanto che non si vedeva un evento con 3 grandi match sulla carta (mi riferisco all'incontro dei Pesi Massimi e ai 2 per il titolo).

Pronostici?

Johnny Hendricks vs Robbie Lawler
Anthony Pettis vs Gilbert Melendez
Travis Browne vs Brendan Shaub


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Pronto per UFC 181?? Era tanto che non si vedeva un evento con 3 grandi match sulla carta (mi riferisco all'incontro dei Pesi Massimi e ai 2 per il titolo).
> 
> Pronostici?
> 
> ...



Hendricks,Pettis,Browne.
Non mi aspetto sorprese


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Hendricks,Pettis,Browne.
> Non mi aspetto sorprese



Addirittura così sicuro?? Mi sembra strano perchè icevi che la categoria leggeri e welter sono pieni di talenti...


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Addirittura così sicuro?? Mi sembra strano perchè icevi che la categoria leggeri e welter sono pieni di talenti...



Infatti non credo che gli sfidanti al titolo siano i due più pericolosi per i campioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Infatti non credo che gli sfidanti al titolo siano i due più pericolosi per i campioni.



Chi sono i più pericolosi?


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Chi sono i più pericolosi?



Per me sono Rory MacDonald a 170 e Nurmagomedov a 155.
Tieni conto che gli stili determinano gli incontri,quindi specialmente il russo darebbe,sulla carta,ENORMI problemi a Pettis.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Per me sono Rory MacDonald a 170 e Nurmagomedov a 155.
> Tieni conto che gli stili determinano gli incontri,quindi specialmente il russo darebbe,sulla carta,ENORMI problemi a Pettis.



Tra quelli che conosco io, il Russo è l'unico imbattuto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Dicembre 2014)

CM Punk firma con l'UFC,debutto nel 2015


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tanta roba UFC 181 



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> CM Punk firma con l'UFC,debutto nel 2015



Aggiungo che proverà un ciclo di taglio del peso per decidere se lottare nei pesi medi o welter.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Dicembre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> CM Punk firma con l'UFC,debutto nel 2015



Ma looool ahahahahah

Grande Cm Punk!!! Non mi è simpaticissimo, ma tiferò per lui perchè è un Wrestler.


----------



## sbrodola (8 Dicembre 2014)

Imo brutto giudizio in Hendricks vs Lawler.
Io l'ho visto come un 48-47 (dando il primo a Lawler che se ne può discutere) per il barba.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2014)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Imo brutto giudizio in Hendricks vs Lawler.
> Io l'ho visto come un 48-47 (dando il primo a Lawler che se ne può discutere) per il barba.



Io credo che ha inciso il comportamento poco professionale del barbone. Tre volte l'ha richiamato, tre. E dai su...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Tanta roba UFC 181



Cosa dicevi del pronostico Johny vs Robbie?
Ma tu non puoi capire quanto ho goduto nel risultato!!! Gli sta bene al barbone, sapeva di essere in vantaggio e diciamo "perdeva tempo". La faccia che ha fatto alla decisione è epica

Grande, grandissimo Robbie!

Gran primo match. Mi piace quello che ha perso (non ricordo il nome).

Passeggiate per Travis e Anthony.

Ora chissà se Pettis sfiderà il russo! Sarà un match epico.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Cosa dicevi del pronostico Johny vs Robbie?



Due su tre 
E comunque è colpa di Johny,probabilmente era stanco a causa del suo brutale taglio del peso e ha cercato di evitare la lotta negli ultimi minuti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Dicembre 2014)

Ho letto sulla pagina UFC Italia di FB che non vedono tanto bene Cm Punk all'UFC...voi cosa ne pensate?
[MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] [MENTION=331]sbrodola[/MENTION]

Poi perchè hanno rifiutato Ben Askren (peso welter con 0 sconfitte!)??? Sarebbe stato interessantissimo vederlo lì.

Infine, pronostici per domenica?

Dos Santos vs Miocic
Dos Anjos vs Nate
Overeem vs Struve


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ho letto sulla pagina UFC Italia di FB che non vedono tanto bene Cm Punk all'UFC...voi cosa ne pensate?
> [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] [MENTION=331]sbrodola[/MENTION]
> 
> Poi perchè hanno rifiutato Ben Askren (peso welter con 0 sconfitte!)??? Sarebbe stato interessantissimo vederlo lì.
> ...



Perché ha ZERO esperienza.Ha una cintura marrone in Jiu Jitsu ed è ovviamente in forma,ma iniziare a lottare a 36 anni...
Comunque Dana White ha già giustamente detto che combatterà con un altro esordiente/sconosciuto,sarebbe carne da macello per quasi tutti i lottatori attualmente nella UFC.

Il problema di Askren è che chiede tanti soldi e ha un brutto rapporto con Dana White (maturato proprio durante le negoziazioni del contratto).Penso però che prima o poi arriverà in UFC.

Pronostici:
-JDS
-Dos Anjos
-Imprevedibile.Struve torna dopo un anno e mezzo e Overeem è un mostro nel primo minuto di incontro,ma essendo ormai privo di mento va giù al primo colpo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Perché ha ZERO esperienza.Ha una cintura marrone in Jiu Jitsu ed è ovviamente in forma,ma iniziare a lottare a 36 anni...
> Comunque Dana White ha già giustamente detto che combatterà con un altro esordiente/sconosciuto,sarebbe carne da macello per quasi tutti i lottatori attualmente nella UFC.
> 
> Il problema di Askren è che chiede tanti soldi e ha un brutto rapporto con Dana White (maturato proprio durante le negoziazioni del contratto).Penso però che prima o poi arriverà in UFC.
> ...



Però dicono che da un bel po' si allena con la famiglia Gracie (quindi quella del brasiliano Roy giusto?)...certo, uno con 0 esperienza non può affrontare i Fenomeni dei pesi medi o mediomassimi...

Per Askren, io non capisco questi atleti che chiedono tutti questi soldi...mah

Overeem privo di mento??

E invece non si sa ancora niente sul possibile ritorno di George st Pierre?


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Però dicono che da un bel po' si allena con la famiglia Gracie (quindi quella del brasiliano Roy giusto?)...certo, uno con 0 esperienza non può affrontare i Fenomeni dei pesi medi o mediomassimi...
> 
> Per Askren, io non capisco questi atleti che chiedono tutti questi soldi...mah
> 
> ...



Si,si allena con Rener e Ryron Gracie ma solo nel Jiu Jitsu.Non solo non può affrontare i fenomeni,nemmeno quelli di basso livello secondo me.

Non è che ci siano tantissimi soldi nelle MMA ed è pure uno sport parecchio pericoloso,normale che si cerchi di arraffare il più possibile.

Espressione che ho italianizzato  Un lottatore "senza mento" è uno scarso incassatore.Le ultime tre sconfitte di Overeem sono fotocopie: dominio nei primissimi minuti,poi abbassa le mani con arroganza,prende un colpo sul muso e va giù come un sacco di patate.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si,si allena con Rener e Ryron Gracie ma solo nel Jiu Jitsu.Non solo non può affrontare i fenomeni,nemmeno quelli di basso livello secondo me.
> 
> Non è che ci siano tantissimi soldi nelle MMA ed è pure uno sport parecchio pericoloso,normale che si cerchi di arraffare il più possibile.
> 
> Espressione che ho italianizzato  Un lottatore "senza mento" è uno scarso incassatore.Le ultime tre sconfitte di Overeem sono fotocopie: dominio nei primissimi minuti,poi abbassa le mani con arroganza,prende un colpo sul muso e va giù come un sacco di patate.



In UFC però prendono parecchio (poco tempo fa ho visto i stipendi e i Fenomeni prendono tutti 2-3 milioni dall'Azienda senza contare i sponsor)...non penso che Dana offre noccioline a un lottatore come lui.

lol Avereem.

Invece George st Pierre non si sa niente sul ritorno?


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> In UFC però prendono parecchio (poco tempo fa ho visto i stipendi e i Fenomeni prendono tutti 2-3 milioni dall'Azienda senza contare i sponsor)...non penso che Dana offre noccioline a un lottatore come lui.
> 
> lol Avereem.
> 
> Invece George st Pierre non si sa niente sul ritorno?



Non conosco le cifre esatte,ma gli unici che possono avvicinarsi a 2 o 3 milioni a incontro sono Jones,Anderson e GSP.Tutti gli altri sono parecchio lontani.

Non si sa nulla su GSP.


----------



## sbrodola (13 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> In UFC però prendono parecchio (poco tempo fa ho visto i stipendi e i Fenomeni prendono tutti 2-3 milioni dall'Azienda senza contare i sponsor)...non penso che Dana offre noccioline a un lottatore come lui.


Guadagni del 2014 fino ad Ufc 180:
1 Michael Bisping* $975,000
2 Robbie Lawler* $813,000
3 Alistair Overeem* $692,857
4 Donald Cerrone* $616,000
5 Gegard Mousasi* $600,000
6 Frankie Edgar $590,000
7 Jose Aldo* $530,000
8 Chris Weidman $500,000
8 Lyoto Machida* $500,000
10 Fabricio Werdum* $400,000
10 Jon Jones* $400,000
10 Mauricio ‘Shogun’ Rua* $400,000
10 Rory MacDonald* $400,000

Questi sono solo gli ingaggi per gli incontri più i vari bonus (Fight of the night, KO of the night, submission of the night). Poi i big avranno anche grandi introiti dagli sponsor e credo anche prendano qualcosa sui diritti della pay per view.

Top 10 totale:
1 Michael Bisping* $4,810,000
2 Georges St-Pierre* $4,457,000
3 Chuck Liddell* $4,380,000
4 Anderson Silva * $4,297,000
5 Tito Ortiz* $4,135,000
6 Rashad Evans* $3,778,000
7 Quinton ‘Rampage’ Jackson* $3,240,000
8 Lyoto Machida* $3,225,000
9 Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira * $3,140,000
10 Jon Jones* $3,100,000

Il "nostro" Alessio Sakara (tra l'altro sfigatissimo al rientro in FFC si è rotto il tendine del bicipite) è 169° con 319K$.


----------



## sbrodola (13 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Dos Santos vs Miocic
> Dos Anjos vs Nate
> Overeem vs Struve


Prendo Junior DS - Diaz - Overeem


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Dicembre 2014)

struve vs overeem prevedo un double KO


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Dicembre 2014)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Guadagni del 2014 fino ad Ufc 180:
> 1 Michael Bisping* $975,000
> 2 Robbie Lawler* $813,000
> 3 Alistair Overeem* $692,857
> ...



La seconda classifica quindi è con gli sponsor, diritti e *** vari?

Poraccio Sakara...come lo considerate il nostro fighter italiano? Buono? Scarso?


----------



## sbrodola (13 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> La seconda classifica quindi è con gli sponsor, diritti e *** vari?
> 
> Poraccio Sakara...come lo considerate il nostro fighter italiano? Buono? Scarso?


La seconda dovrebbe essere da UFC46 ad oggi (prima non erano disponibili i dati sugli ingaggi...credo comunque che all'inizio fossero più bassi) sempre solo ingaggi per gli incontri + bonus, sponsor esclusi


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Dicembre 2014)

Nessuna sorpresa stanotte: 
- Mitrione sta migliorando parecchio con in Blackzillians.
- Il povero Struve ha pagato il lungo stop e la buona prestazione di un insolitamente metodico Overeem.
- Godo ancora per gli sberloni presi da Nate Diaz,Dos Anjos di un'altra categoria.
- Gran main event. Facevo il tifo per Stipe,che è partito fortissimo,ma JDS è uscito bene negli ultimi round.


----------



## sbrodola (14 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nessuna sorpresa stanotte:
> - Mitrione sta migliorando parecchio con in Blackzillians.
> - Il povero Struve ha pagato il lungo stop e la buona prestazione di un insolitamente metodico Overeem.
> - Godo ancora per gli sberloni presi da Nate Diaz,Dos Anjos di un'altra categoria.
> - Gran main event. Facevo il tifo per Stipe,che è partito fortissimo,ma JDS è uscito bene negli ultimi round.


I Diaz mi sono sempre piaciuti, ma che lezione che ha preso Nate da RDA.
Mi piacerebbe vedere la foto della gamba destra di Diaz dopo il match


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Dicembre 2014)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> I Diaz mi sono sempre piaciuti, ma che lezione che ha preso Nate da RDA.
> Mi piacerebbe vedere la foto della gamba destra di Diaz dopo il match



Le uniche cose decenti di Nate sono state le sberlette da sdraiato degli ultimi secondi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Dicembre 2014)

Grande Overeem, ma quell'altro mi è sembrato proprio scarso

Bella vittoria del Brasiliano contro Nate Diaz che ha dimostrato di avere una resistenza fuori dal comune.

Ultimo match equilibratissimo. Ma quanto mi gasa la boxe di Junior!
Pensavo che avrebbe vinto passeggiando Junior in questo match perchè lo ritengo l'unico all'altezza di Velasquez e invece ha sudato parecchio contro Miocic.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2014)

Che ne pensate dei Fighter Russi in UFC?? In particolare di:

Khabib Nurmagomedov
Rashid Magomedov
Rustam Khabilov

Possono togliere il dominio USA-Brasile nell'UFC??

[MENTION=331]sbrodola[/MENTION] [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] [MENTION=98]Oronzo Canà[/MENTION]


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che ne pensate dei Fighter Russi in UFC?? In particolare di:
> 
> Khabib Nurmagomedov
> Rashid Magomedov
> ...



ad oggi il più pericoloso è sicuramente nurmagomedov , basta vedere come trattò dos anjos nell'ottagono .

Cmq cigano non puo andare avanti in questo modo , rischia seriamente la demenza pugilistica , deve migliorare molto spalle alla rete perchè mantiene sempre la guardia bassa e tende a correre via dando le spalle all'avversario


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che ne pensate dei Fighter Russi in UFC?? In particolare di:
> 
> Khabib Nurmagomedov
> Rashid Magomedov
> ...



Khabib è una spanna sopra tutti i russi,pur apprezzando molto Rustam.
Uno che secondo me poteva diventare veramente pericoloso è Adlan Amagov (si allenava con Rustam,Condit,Jones,ecc),ma si è misteriosamente ritirato.

Il Brasile in realtà ha già perso il dominio,ora hanno solo due campioni di cui uno ad interim.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2014)

Visto che la UFC è stata così gentile da caricare questo match per promuovere UFC 182...
Febbraio 2011,va in scena l'incontro tra i due astri nascenti dei pesi mediomassimi: Ryan Bader,l'allora imbattuto ex wrestler collegiale,contro Jon Jones,un altro ex wrestler diventato famoso per il suo striking un po' matto.Gli esperti si aspettano un Bader sugli scudi nel grappling,ma ancora una volta Jones domina ogni secondo del match,facendo sembrare l'avversario un pivello.Bader verrà poi strangolato nel secondo round.Subito dopo il match la grande notizia: Rashad Evans,compagno di allenamento di Jones,si è infortunato e non potrà partecipare al match per il titolo contro Shogun.Jones ha l'opportunità di lottare per il titolo,senza però poter riposare e con solo sei settimane per prepararsi allo scontro con una vera e proprio leggenda delle MMA. Nonostante tutto i bookmakers danno il giovane sfidante come favorito,cosa abbastanza rara negli incontri per il titolo. L'incontro è a mio personale parere la seconda più grande prestazione di sempre (metto Dillashaw vs Barao in testa perché tutti,me compreso,si aspettavano una facile vittoria del brasiliano),con un Jones che infligge una serie brutale di ground and pound e striking non ortodosso al povero Shogun,che viene poi salvato dall'arbitro nel terzo round.Jones diventa il più giovane campione della storia della UFC e dà inizio alla dittatura dei pesi mediomassimi che va avanti da quasi quattro anni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ad oggi il più pericoloso è sicuramente nurmagomedov , basta vedere come trattò dos anjos nell'ottagono .
> 
> Cmq cigano non puo andare avanti in questo modo , rischia seriamente pugilistica , deve migliorare molto spalle alla rete perchè mantiene sempre la guardia bassa e tende a correre via dando le spalle all'avversario



Ho visto 3-4 match di Junior e infatti ho notato questa cosa...quando è appoggiato alla rete diventa un salamone.
I suoi pugni però sono impressionanti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Visto che la UFC è stata così gentile da caricare questo match per promuovere UFC 182...
> Febbraio 2011,va in scena l'incontro tra i due astri nascenti dei pesi mediomassimi: Ryan Bader,l'allora imbattuto ex wrestler collegiale,contro Jon Jones,un altro ex wrestler diventato famoso per il suo striking un po' matto.Gli esperti si aspettano un Bader sugli scudi nel grappling,ma ancora una volta Jones domina ogni secondo del match,facendo sembrare l'avversario un pivello.Bader verrà poi strangolato nel secondo round.Subito dopo il match la grande notizia: Rashad Evans,compagno di allenamento di Jones,si è infortunato e non potrà partecipare al match per il titolo contro Shogun.Jones ha l'opportunità di lottare per il titolo,senza però poter riposare e con solo sei settimane per prepararsi allo scontro con una vera e proprio leggenda delle MMA. Nonostante tutto i bookmakers danno il giovane sfidante come favorito,cosa abbastanza rara negli incontri per il titolo. L'incontro è a mio personale parere la seconda più grande prestazione di sempre (metto Dillashaw vs Barao in testa perché tutti,me compreso,si aspettavano una facile vittoria del brasiliano),con un Jones che infligge una serie brutale di ground and pound e striking non ortodosso al povero Shogun,che viene poi salvato dall'arbitro nel terzo round.Jones diventa il più giovane campione della storia della UFC e dà inizio alla dittatura dei pesi mediomassimi che va avanti da quasi quattro anni.



Gran bel racconto. L'ho visto quel match e calcola pensavo che Jones era già Campione e mi chiedevo di quanti anni fa fosse questo match. Quando l'ho scoperto ci sono rimasto di sasso

Ora una domanda...ora Jones viene già considerato una leggenda delle MMA come GSP, Silva e Fedor oppure no? Chi altro viene considerato una leggenda paragonabili a quei 3 nelle MMA?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Khabib è una spanna sopra tutti i russi,pur apprezzando molto Rustam.
> Uno che secondo me poteva diventare veramente pericoloso è Adlan Amagov (si allenava con Rustam,Condit,Jones,ecc),ma si è misteriosamente ritirato.
> 
> Il Brasile in realtà ha già perso il dominio,ora hanno solo due campioni di cui uno ad interim.



Dominio nel senso che nell'UFC i lottatori sono tutti Americani e Brasiliani con qualche rara eccezione esterna.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ora una domanda...ora Jones viene già considerato una leggenda delle MMA come GSP, Silva e Fedor oppure no? Chi altro viene considerato una leggenda paragonabili a quei 3 nelle MMA?



Forse è ancora troppo giovane ma tra qualche anno lo sarà senza dubbio.A dirla tutta,qualora dovesse battere Cormier ed il vincitore di Gustaffson vs Rumble,sarebbe estremamente difficile non considerarlo il migliore di sempre in assoluto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Forse è ancora troppo giovane ma tra qualche anno lo sarà senza dubbio.A dirla tutta,qualora dovesse battere Cormier ed il vincitore di Gustaffson vs Rumble,sarebbe estremamente difficile non considerarlo il migliore di sempre in assoluto.



Mmm non stai esagerando?? Come hai giustamente ricordato, ha ancora 27 anni...

E poi secondo te solo quei 3 (Fedor, Silva e GSP) vengono considerati i più grandi delle MMA oppure ce ne sono altri (Gracie??)??


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Mmm non stai esagerando?? Come hai giustamente ricordato, ha ancora 27 anni...
> 
> E poi secondo te solo quei 3 (Fedor, Silva e GSP) vengono considerati i più grandi delle MMA oppure ce ne sono altri (Gracie??)??



Sarebbero 9 difese consecutive del titolo,al pari di GSP e una meno di Anderson,ma contro avversari di ben altro livello (5 ex campioni consecutivi,curriculum al quale nessun altro si avvicina).Il tutto mostrando un dominio fisico e tecnico senza precedenti e,per l'appunto,ottenuto in tempi incredibilmente brevi.Dovesse addirittura raggiungere o superare le 10 difese consecutive di Anderson,a mio avviso non ci sarebbe nemmeno da discutere.

Gracie è considerato più che altro un pioniere,direi che la top 3 è sicuramente Anderson,Fedor,GSP (l'ordine cambia soggettivamente).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sarebbero 9 difese consecutive del titolo,al pari di GSP e una meno di Anderson,ma contro avversari di ben altro livello (5 ex campioni consecutivi,curriculum al quale nessun altro si avvicina).Il tutto mostrando un dominio fisico e tecnico senza precedenti e,per l'appunto,ottenuto in tempi incredibilmente brevi.Dovesse addirittura raggiungere o superare le 10 difese consecutive di Anderson,a mio avviso non ci sarebbe nemmeno da discutere.
> 
> Gracie è considerato più che altro un pioniere,direi che la top 3 è sicuramente Anderson,Fedor,GSP (l'ordine cambia soggettivamente).



Beh si, ho visto gli avversari che hanno avuto Anderson, GSP, Jones e infatti l'Americano ha incontrato TUTTA gente forte, ma forte veramente...

Però su Fedor??? Anche lui ha incontrato ottimi Fighter. Fra poco sarà accostato sicuramente tra i più grandi, ma per salire al primo posto deve mettere d'accordo quasi tutti gli esperti, addetti ai lavori, stessi fighter e i media...


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Beh si, ho visto gli avversari che hanno avuto Anderson, GSP, Jones e infatti l'Americano ha incontrato TUTTA gente forte, ma forte veramente...
> 
> Però su Fedor??? Anche lui ha incontrato ottimi Fighter. Fra poco sarà accostato sicuramente tra i più grandi, ma per salire al primo posto deve mettere d'accordo quasi tutti gli esperti, addetti ai lavori, stessi fighter e i media...



Vedrai 
Sempre che ce la faccia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vedrai
> Sempre che ce la faccia



Preferisco che perde contro il vincitore di Gustafsson - (Johnson?? vado a memoria) che contro quel ciccione di Cormier...mi è troppo antipatico e si erano pure scontrati quando stavano in posa per la foto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Mmm non stai esagerando?? Come hai giustamente ricordato, ha ancora 27 anni...
> 
> E poi secondo te solo quei 3 (Fedor, Silva e GSP) vengono considerati i più grandi delle MMA oppure ce ne sono altri (Gracie??)??



è un pò come la domanda : è piu forte messi o maradona ? Secondo me non ha senso fare questi paragoni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ma ragazzi quanti lottatori ha l'UFC? Possibile che ne ha 447???


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Dicembre 2014)

Ragazzi cosa ne pensate di questi tre lottatori?

Eddie Wineland
Anthony Johnson
Hector Lombard

Johnson l'ho visto contro Phil Davis e ha sfoderato una prestazione mostruosa. Se il vero Anthony Johnson è quello, potrà togliere il titolo al vincitore di Jones-Cormier.

[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] [MENTION=331]sbrodola[/MENTION] [MENTION=98]Oronzo Canà[/MENTION]


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ragazzi cosa ne pensate di questi tre lottatori?
> 
> Eddie Wineland
> Anthony Johnson
> ...



Wineland nulla di che.Ex campione WEC,è stato disintegrato da Barao ed è crollato.

Rumble ha fatto una gran performance contro uno dei lottatori più monodimensionali al Mondo,poi ha distrutto un atleta (purtroppo) finito come Little Nog.Gustaffson ci dirà dove sta veramente.

Lombard era già pericoloso a 185,ora che è passato a 170 è sicuramente una delle più grandi minacce al regno del neo campione Lawler.Il suo prossimo match sarà però contro un signor nessuno perché,a detta di Dana White,nessuno della divisione vuole averci a che fare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Wineland nulla di che.Ex campione WEC,è stato disintegrato da Barao ed è crollato.
> 
> Rumble ha fatto una gran performance contro uno dei lottatori più monodimensionali al Mondo,poi ha distrutto un atleta (purtroppo) finito come Little Nog.Gustaffson ci dirà dove sta veramente.
> 
> Lombard era già pericoloso a 185,ora che è passato a 170 è sicuramente una delle più grandi minacce al regno del neo campione Lawler.Il suo prossimo match sarà però contro un signor nessuno perché,a detta di Dana White,nessuno della divisione vuole averci a che fare.



Bella categoria i mediomassimi.

Lombar si può dire che ha deluso nei Light Heavyheight eh...veniva da 25 vittorie di fila e dopo 2 match persi (e uno vinto), ha preferito scendere di categoria.
Questo fa capire quanto è tosta l'Ufc.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Dicembre 2014)

Rampage Jackson è tornato!!! Nella categoria light heavyheight.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Bella categoria i mediomassimi.
> 
> Lombar si può dire che ha deluso nei Light Heavyheight eh...veniva da 25 vittorie di fila e dopo 2 match persi (e uno vinto), ha preferito scendere di categoria.
> Questo fa capire quanto è tosta l'Ufc.



lombard stava nei medi non nei massimi leggeri


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Dicembre 2014)

La tecnica di Machida rimane pazzesca,povero CB Dollaway


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Dicembre 2014)

Magomedov contro Silverio è stato un match fantastico, una vera guerra. Sono due grandi Fighter.

Carlos jr. voleva vincere sottomettendolo, ma ha preso una bella lezione da Cummins.

Belli questi spettacoli Fight Night e l'altri Fox, pensavo che erano inutili, invece ci sono delle belle lotte.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> lombard stava nei medi non nei massimi leggeri



Si, mi sono sbagliato.


----------



## gianluca1193 (26 Dicembre 2014)

Scusate potreste in breve spiegarmi come poter seguire l'UFC? Con qualche dritta annessa sugli eventi e combattimenti da seguire magari...
Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Dicembre 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Scusate potreste in breve spiegarmi come poter seguire l'UFC? Con qualche dritta annessa sugli eventi e combattimenti da seguire magari...
> Grazie in anticipo!



Ultimamente ho visto che Fox Sports 2 trasmette tutti gli eventi in diretta e gratuitamente (anche i Pay Per View),purtroppo però in Italia è notte fonda.Dovrebbero però esserci delle repliche nei giorni successivi.
Per quanto riguarda gli eventi sei fortunato,il 3 gennaio c'è UFC 182,che potrebbe fare la storia dei pesi medio-massimi.Non perderlo


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Dicembre 2014)

per vedere la ufc c'e UFC NETWORK!



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La tecnica di Machida rimane pazzesca,povero CB Dollaway



forse non sara piu campione della ufc cmq per me Lyoto e il migliore lb x lb


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Dicembre 2014)

Beh si Lyoto Machida io non vorrei mai trovarlo avanti se fossi un peso medio. I suoi combattimenti sono sempre spettacolari. Un altro che mi piace tanto è Robbie Lawler!

Cmq che ne pensate di questi Fighter?

Categoria Welter

-Carlos Condit

-Kevin Gasteulm

-Tarec Saffiedine


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Dicembre 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Scusate potreste in breve spiegarmi come poter seguire l'UFC? Con qualche dritta annessa sugli eventi e combattimenti da seguire magari...
> Grazie in anticipo!



Io gli eventi me li vedo il giorno dopo anche perchè non ho più Sky.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> -Carlos Condit
> 
> -Kevin Gasteulm
> 
> -Tarec Saffiedine



-Uno dei migliori della categoria.Si infortunò gravemente il ginocchio contro Woodley ed è fuori da un po'.Vanta vittorie contro Rory Macdonald e Nick Diaz,e sconfitte per decisione contro GSP (pur avendo quasi messo KO il canadese) Hendricks (decisione molto dubbia).

-Astro nascente dei pesi welter e della UFC in generale.Vinse a sorpresa la 17a edizione di The Ultimate Fighter allenata da Jon Jones e Chael Sonnen.Fu scelto per ultimo da Sonnen,ma andò a vincere battendo in finale Uriah Hall,lottatore circondato da un hype pazzesco a causa di alcuni devastanti KO durante la competizione.Dopo il reality show,4 vittorie di fila con avversari di livello crescente.A UFC 183 ci sarà il test più difficile ed importante della sua carriera: Tyron Woodley.

-Ex campione Strikeforce,si distingue per una kickboxing di alto livello.Ha una buona difesa dei takedown,ma è un lottatore un po' monodimensionale che deficita nella lotta a terra.Non credo che arriverà mai ai massimi livelli in UFC,ma è comunque un lottatore di tutto rispetto.Adesso vediamo cosa combina contro Matt Brown a febbraio,sulla carta sarà una guerra combattuta in piedi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> -Uno dei migliori della categoria.Si infortunò gravemente il ginocchio contro Woodley ed è fuori da un po'.Vanta vittorie contro Rory Macdonald e Nick Diaz,e sconfitte per decisione contro GSP (pur avendo quasi messo KO il canadese) Hendricks (decisione molto dubbia).
> 
> -Astro nascente dei pesi welter e della UFC in generale.Vinse a sorpresa la 17a edizione di The Ultimate Fighter allenata da Jon Jones e Chael Sonnen.Fu scelto per ultimo da Sonnen,ma andò a vincere battendo in finale Uriah Hall,lottatore circondato da un hype pazzesco a causa di alcuni devastanti KO durante la competizione.Dopo il reality show,4 vittorie di fila con avversari di livello crescente.A UFC 183 ci sarà il test più difficile ed importante della sua carriera: Tyron Woodley.
> 
> -Ex campione Strikeforce,si distingue per una kickboxing di alto livello.Ha una buona difesa dei takedown,ma è un lottatore un po' monodimensionale che deficita nella lotta a terra.Non credo che arriverà mai ai massimi livelli in UFC,ma è comunque un lottatore di tutto rispetto.Adesso vediamo cosa combina contro Matt Brown a febbraio,sulla carta sarà una guerra combattuta in piedi.



Grazie Zaza.

Woodley infatti mi piace moltissimo. Pronostico Woodles vs Gasteulm?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Dicembre 2014)

Cmq Dos Anjos vs Pettis per il titolo...ma uffa io volevo il Russo.

Dana White ha detto che se Chabib fosse stato più disponibile ci sarebbe andato lui contro Pettis.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Grazie Zaza.
> 
> Woodley infatti mi piace moltissimo. Pronostico Woodles vs Gasteulm?



Woodley è il favorito,ma tiferò per Kelvin.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ultimamente ho visto che Fox Sports 2 trasmette tutti gli eventi in diretta e gratuitamente (anche i Pay Per View),purtroppo però in Italia è notte fonda.Dovrebbero però esserci delle repliche nei giorni successivi.
> Per quanto riguarda gli eventi sei fortunato,il 3 gennaio c'è UFC 182,che potrebbe fare la storia dei pesi medio-massimi.Non perderlo


 mi devi spiegare una cosa,il nome degli eventi da cosa è dato? 181-182-150 ecc.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Dicembre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> mi devi spiegare una cosa,il nome degli eventi da cosa è dato? 181-182-150 ecc.



Sono semplicemente numerati in ordine 
UFC 182 sarà il 182esimo evento in Pay Per View,quello dopo sarà il 183 e così via.
Una volta gli davano anche un sottotitolo (Revolution,Throwdown,Payback),ma ad un certo punto si sono stufati di inventarsi nomignoli 
Adesso il sottotitolo è semplicemente il main event della serata (UFC 182: Jones vs Cormier,UFC 183: Silva vs Diaz).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Woodley è il favorito,ma tiferò per Kelvin.



Di Woodley ho visto contro Koscheck e Condit e l'ha massacrati di brutto!
Devo ancora guardare altri Welter come Macdonald, Brown e appunto Kelvin, ma per me Tyron è più pericoloso di Lombard e ce lo vedo benissimo anche nei Medi.

Cmq a te piace il barba Hendricks?? Pochi giorni fa ho visto il suo match contro GSP e lascia sta che anche il Canadese si è accorto che gli hanno regalato l'incontro, ma a me non piace per niente il modo di combattere di Hendricks.
Poi è antisportivo al massimo quando ti appiccica alla rete per quasi tutto il round.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Cmq a te piace il barba Hendricks?? Pochi giorni fa ho visto il suo match contro GSP e lascia sta che anche il Canadese si è accorto che gli hanno regalato l'incontro, ma a me non piace per niente il modo di combattere di Hendricks.
> Poi è antisportivo al massimo quando ti appiccica alla rete per quasi tutto il round.



Non è affatto antisportivo,è semplicemente furbo e poco apprezzato (infatti i giudici glielo hanno messo in quel posto contro Lawler).
Comunque non mi fa impazzire.Il mio preferito a 170 è Rory.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Dicembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non è affatto antisportivo,è semplicemente furbo e poco apprezzato (infatti i giudici glielo hanno messo in quel posto contro Lawler).
> Comunque non mi fa impazzire.Il mio preferito a 170 è Rory.



Per me è antisportivo e infatti i giudici l'hanno penalizzato e gli sta bene. Per gli Americani lo spettacolo è fondamentale.

Cmq hai visto che Fedor è stato contattato da Bellator e che Lesnar potrebbe tornare in UFC?

A me Lesnar in Ufc mi farebbe piacere (ovviamente), ma preferisco ricordarmelo per la bestia che era nella Federazione...pochi incontri, ma ha lasciato il segno.
Brock è un personaggio immenso e le Federazioni lo vogliono sempre.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Dicembre 2014)

Come potrebbe tornare Lesnar in UFC? Non la vedo di buon occhio sta cosa,ha ancora problemi che io sappia,infatt in WWE nonostante sia il campione assoluto fa 1 apparizione al mese se va bene(fatto dovuto anche allo sproposito di soldi che chiede). In bellator sempre rimanendo in quell'ambito c'è Bobby Lashley,anche lui fisicamente è una bestia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Dicembre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Come potrebbe tornare Lesnar in UFC? Non la vedo di buon occhio sta cosa,ha ancora problemi che io sappia,infatt in WWE nonostante sia il campione assoluto fa 1 apparizione al mese se va bene(fatto dovuto anche allo sproposito di soldi che chiede). In bellator sempre rimanendo in quell'ambito c'è Bobby Lashley,anche lui fisicamente è una bestia.



Se tornerà sarà sano e dicono che nonha più quel problema che aveva allo stomaco.

Infatti Bobby Lashley vince ogni incontro in Bellator, perchè ancora non va in UFC?


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Gennaio 2015)

Hype alle stelle,manca poco ormai


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Hype alle stelle,manca poco ormai



Stupendo!!!!!!!!!! L'odio tra i due è stra-confermato.

Ma hai visto i pronostici dei Fighter su Sherdog? Su 31 combattenti, 20 danno la vittoria a Cormier e solo 11 a Jones.

E poi ho letto che il prossimo match per il titolo Welter e la bella tra Robbie e Hendricks!!! Non vedo l'ora!

P:S: Sabato notte c'è Ufc 182 ve?? Quindi come tutte le domeniche di pomeriggio, me lo gusto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Stupendo!!!!!!!!!! L'odio tra i due è stra-confermato.
> 
> Ma hai visto i pronostici dei Fighter su Sherdog? Su 31 combattenti, 20 danno la vittoria a Cormier e solo 11 a Jones.
> 
> ...



Vero,molti colleghi vedono Cormier favorito 
Io direi Jones 55% e Cormier 45%.

Lawler vs Hendricks 3 sarà probabilmente un'altra guerra da 5 round 

Si è sabato notte,ma stasera all'una c'è la cerimonia dei pesi che promette altre super scintille.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vero,molti colleghi vedono Cormier favorito
> Io direi Jones 55% e Cormier 45%.
> 
> Lawler vs Hendricks 3 sarà probabilmente un'altra guerra da 5 round
> ...



Il bello di Lawler vs Hendricks è che rimangono sempre in piedi!

Ok e visto che non lo guardo in diretta, domani mattina cosa devo scrivere per guardarmi la cerimonia??


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Il bello di Lawler vs Hendricks è che rimangono sempre in piedi!
> 
> Ok e visto che non lo guardo in diretta, domani mattina cosa devo scrivere per guardarmi la cerimonia??



Vai sul canale Youtube della UFC e trovi tutto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2015)

[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] ma hai letto che ha detto Wanderlei Silva contro l'Ufc mentre annunciava il ritiro?????

In pratica ha detto che gli atleti vengono sfruttati dall'Ufc, sono sottopagati e o combattono alle loro condizioni o sono inutili per la Federazione. Tutto questo perchè vogliono organizzare 50 eventi l'anno ricavando valanghe di soldi.

Poi ha ricordato quello che è successo con Barao. Ha fatto 3 incontri in soli 6 mesi (Wanderlei si allenava 4 mesi per farne solo uno!) e ovviamente ha perso la cintura e in seguito non è entrato nel taglio del peso. L'Ufc che ha fatto? L'ha preso pure in giro avanti ai media...

Si è sfogato contro l'Ufc dicendo che gli hanno tolto il desiderio di combattere e che hanno provato a mettere contro i suoi stessi fan.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] ma hai letto che ha detto Wanderlei Silva contro l'Ufc mentre annunciava il ritiro?????
> 
> In pratica ha detto che gli atleti vengono sfruttati dall'Ufc, sono sottopagati e o combattono alle loro condizioni o sono inutili per la Federazione. Tutto questo perchè vogliono organizzare 50 eventi l'anno ricavando valanghe di soldi.
> 
> ...



Storia vecchia 
Diciamo che il fatto che la UFC è quasi un monopolio dà a Dana White & Co la possibilità di fare i furbi sotto molti aspetti.

Per quanto riguarda Barao fidati che è colpa sua.Lottatore straordinario,ma noto per la cattiva gestione della sua dieta e per i mostruosi tagli del peso a cui si sottopone.Donald Cerrone ha lottato sei volte negli ultimi 14 mesi senza problemi,così come molti lottatori riescono a competere ogni 2/3 mesi.
È quasi certamente destinato a finire nelle 145lbs,ma finché Aldo non sale di categoria a sua volta dovrà gestire meglio il suo corpo (sono compagni di allenamento e non vogliono lottare l'uno contro l'altro).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Storia vecchia
> Diciamo che il fatto che la UFC è quasi un monopolio dà a Dana White & Co la possibilità di fare i furbi sotto molti aspetti.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Barao fidati che è colpa sua.Lottatore straordinario,ma noto per la cattiva gestione della sua dieta e per i mostruosi tagli del peso a cui si sottopone.Donald Cerrone ha lottato sei volte negli ultimi 14 mesi senza problemi,così come molti lottatori riescono a competere ogni 2/3 mesi.
> È quasi certamente destinato a finire nelle 145lbs,ma finché Aldo non sale di categoria a sua volta dovrà gestire meglio il suo corpo (sono compagni di allenamento e non vogliono lottare l'uno contro l'altro).



Si, ma non tutti hanno un fisico che può permettergli di fare certi sforzi. A me piace vedere tutti questi eventi, ma gli atleti si stanno infortunando sempre di più.

A proposito, Velasquez quando torna?


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Si, ma non tutti hanno un fisico che può permettergli di fare certi sforzi. A me piace vedere tutti questi eventi, ma gli atleti si stanno infortunando sempre di più.
> 
> A proposito, Velasquez quando torna?



Meglio non fare previsioni su Velasquez


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Gennaio 2015)

Cain torna in giugno contro Werdun in messico

ragga: oggi Jon Bon Jones vs DC Courmier


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Gennaio 2015)

oggi ancheil cowboy Cerrone contro Miles Juri e Lombard contro Burkman

grandissima cartelera!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Cain torna in giugno contro Werdun in messico
> 
> ragga: oggi Jon Bon Jones vs DC Courmier



Cain lo distrugge Werdum.

Myles Jury è un mio pupillo e quelle 2 volte che l'ho visto mi è sembrato un ottimo Fighter.


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Gennaio 2015)

vedremo come torna Cain.. se torna come prima non c'e niente da fare per Fabrizio, altrimenti il suo jiujitsu..

su Miles non so, oggi vedo meglio il cowboy che vuole ad tutti costi la rivincita con showtime Pettis


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> vedremo come torna Cain.. se torna come prima non c'e niente da fare per Fabrizio, altrimenti il suo jiujitsu..
> 
> su Miles non so, oggi vedo meglio il cowboy che vuole ad tutti costi la rivincita con showtime Pettis



Avanti con i pronostici

Jones vs Cormier= Jones
Cerrone vs Jury= Jury
Tavares vs Marquardt= Tavares
Lombard vs Burkman= Lombard


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Gennaio 2015)

Jones - DC = mmmmmmmmmmmmmm bon Jones
Cerrone - Jury = Cerrone
Tavares - Marquardt = Marquardt
Horiguchi - Gaudinot = Horiguchi
Lombart - Burckman = Lombart
Castillo - Felder = Castillo


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Gennaio 2015)

Jones - DC = mmmmmmmmmmmmmm bon Jones
Cerrone - Jury = Cerrone
Tavares - Marquardt = Marquardt
Horiguchi - Gaudinot = Horiguchi
Lombart - Burckman = Lombart
Castillo - Felder = Castillo


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Gennaio 2015)

Cowboy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Gennaio 2015)

Sto ragazzo è un Fenomeno,non c'è nulla da fare.
Cormier battuto lottando alla Cormier e tre atterramenti su un ex lottatore olimpico.Ho rotto nello spirito uno che è si è sempre orgogliosamente definito "king of the grind" e lo ha pure perculato negli ultimi secondi (il povero Herb Dean si è quasi preso un mega gancio da DC dopo la campana  ).Addirittura DC ha pianto nella conferenza stampa dopo il match.Distruzione totale.



P.S. Grande anche il Cowboy!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Gennaio 2015)

cerrone in modalità berserk che gioca a calcio con jury , con quest'ultimo nel ruolo del pallone


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Gennaio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> cerrone in modalità berserk che gioca a calcio con jury , con quest'ultimo nel ruolo del pallone



ahahah è stata una scegna magnifica.

Cerrone l'ha disintegrato a Jury che perde l'imbattibilità.

Hector ha vinto, ma non mi ha convinto. Lo doveva mettere k.o.

Match importantissimo per Jones che ha chiuso la bocca a tante tante persone con questo gran match (forse ha perso solo il round 2).
Ora lo voglio contro quella furia di Rumble e poi dritto ai pesi massimi!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sto ragazzo è un Fenomeno,non c'è nulla da fare.
> Cormier battuto lottando alla Cormier e tre atterramenti su un ex lottatore olimpico.Ho rotto nello spirito uno che è si è sempre orgogliosamente definito "king of the grind" e lo ha pure perculato negli ultimi secondi (il povero Herb Dean si è quasi preso un mega gancio da DC dopo la campana  ).Addirittura DC ha pianto nella conferenza stampa dopo il match.Distruzione totale.
> 
> 
> ...



Sbaglio o è la prima volta che Cormier è stato atterrato nella sua carriera MMA??
Il Finale è stato fantastico, a un secondo dalla fine (dopo aver esultato) gli scaglia un bel sinistro e quel pollo di Cormier a momenti prende Dean


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o è la prima volta che Cormier è stato atterrato nella sua carriera MMA??
> Il Finale è stato fantastico, a un secondo dalla fine (dopo aver esultato) gli scaglia un bel sinistro e quel pollo di Cormier a momenti prende Dean



DC non era mai stato atterrato e non aveva mai perso un round.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Chrissonero (4 Gennaio 2015)

veramente impressionante Jon Bon Jones che dopo la distruzione morale che ha fatto ha detto che adesso vuole anche il amico di DC: Cain Velasquez!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Gennaio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> veramente impressionante Jon Bon Jones che dopo la distruzione morale che ha fatto ha detto che adesso vuole anche il amico di DC: Cain Velasquez!



Ora con Cain dura pochissimo. Dico questo perchè Cain non ti fa respirare e ha più forza di Cormier.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



Ho subito pensato a loro


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Gennaio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> veramente impressionante Jon Bon Jones che dopo la distruzione morale che ha fatto ha detto che adesso vuole anche il amico di DC: Cain Velasquez!



fossi in jones resterei nei medio-massimi a spadroneggiare per altri anni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> fossi in jones resterei nei medio-massimi a spadroneggiare per altri anni



Secondo me non ha più motivazioni di stare li, a prescindere dal match contro il vincente di Gustafsson-Rumble.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2015)

Ma Aldo quando si decide a passare ai leggeri?? Io spero che cambia dopo aver distrutto il buffone Irlandese.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma Aldo quando si decide a passare ai leggeri?? Io spero che cambia dopo aver distrutto il *buffone Irlandese*.



Come osi insultare Conor?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Come osi insultare Conor?



Si crede sto cavolo questo e non ha incontrato praticamente nessuno. Tra l'altro mi pare di aver capito che se vince il 18 gennaio, può sfidare Aldo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Si crede sto cavolo questo e non ha incontrato praticamente nessuno. Tra l'altro mi pare di aver capito che se vince il 18 gennaio, può sfidare Aldo.



Nel mondo dell'entertainment vincono i personaggi,e lui è uno dei più (se non IL più) personaggi di tutti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nel mondo dell'entertainment vincono i personaggi,e lui è uno dei più (se non IL più) personaggi di tutti.



Verissimo. Come ad esempio Brock Lesnar che può permettersi di avere il WWE Title senza combattere e sfidare il Campione Ufc dopo 2 match.
Ma per me Conor le prende di brutto da Aldo. Secondo te?


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Verissimo. Come ad esempio Brock Lesnar che può permettersi di avere il WWE Title senza combattere e sfidare il Campione Ufc dopo 2 match.
> Ma per me Conor le prende di brutto da Aldo. Secondo te?



Rinvio qualsiasi giudizio tecnico su Conor a quando affronterà un wrestler di livello (Lamas,Mendes,ecc).Finora la UFC gli ha dato avversari con uno stile che ben si sposa con il suo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma Aldo quando si decide a passare ai leggeri?? Io spero che cambia dopo aver distrutto il buffone Irlandese.



purtroppo per attirare il pubblico generalista le sceneggiate servono , molto volte accentuano certi comportamenti vedi cormier contro jones : nel post press conference DC era praticamente in lacrime , questo per farti capire che molte volte si comportano da sbruffoni ma in realtà non lo sono


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> purtroppo per attirare il pubblico generalista le sceneggiate servono , molto volte accentuano certi comportamenti vedi cormier contro jones : nel post press conference DC era praticamente in lacrime , questo per farti capire che molte volte si comportano da sbruffoni ma in realtà non lo sono



Caspita se piacciono queste sceneggiate anche se le preferisco reali (vi ricordate la rivalità Lesnar vs Mir che si auguravano la morte a vicenda????)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Caspita se piacciono queste sceneggiate anche se le preferisco reali (vi ricordate la rivalità Lesnar vs Mir che si auguravano la morte a vicenda????)



oppure il trash talking tra sonnen e silva

notizia dell'ultima ora , eddie alvarez si è infortunato e verra rimpiazzato da cerrone che quindi affronterà ben henderson .


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> notizia dell'ultima ora , eddie alvarez si è infortunato e verra rimpiazzato da cerrone che quindi affronterà ben henderson .



Mi hai anticipato.

Cerrone è unico 2 match in 15 giorni!


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Gennaio 2015)

Incredibile: Jon Jones positivo per cocaina in un test del 4 dicembre,entra in riabilitazione.
Per qualche strano motivo,la cocaina non è vietata fuori competizione,quindi a livello prettamente sportivo non dovrebbero esserci conseguenze.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Incredibile: Jon Jones positivo per cocaina in un test del 4 dicembre,entra in riabilitazione.
> Per qualche strano motivo,la cocaina non è vietata fuori competizione,quindi a livello prettamente sportivo non dovrebbero esserci conseguenze.



la cocaina no , mentre la marijuana si


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Gennaio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la cocaina no , mentre la marijuana si



In realtà anche l'erba, solo che quest'ultima lascia tracce molto più durature che rischiano di farti sgamare nei test in competizione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2015)

Ci sono rimasto malissimo...

Cmq ecco le parole di Dana White "Sono orgoglioso della decisione presa da Jon Jones. Sono sicuro che riuscirà a risolvere definitivamente questo problema da vero campione quale è".

Ma chissà da quanto dura questa storia...


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Gennaio 2015)

colpo inatesso, male per Bones


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2015)

E poi questo non è un buffone eh. Vabbè almeno fa ridere

Conor McGregor
"Andrà esattamente come ho detto. Avevo parlato di stadi da calcio, di come avrei battuto Poirier e di titoli mondiali. Cose che ho detto e che sono avvenute o che stanno per avvenire. E’ bello avere l’abilità di predire il futuro e io credo di averla".

Su Aldo "Quando combatterò con Jose Aldo le cose non cambieranno, l’esito sarà lo stesso: due minuti e a casa. Non ha possibilità".


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2015)

Ufc 186 25/04/2015

Rory McDonald vs Hector Lombard.

Finalmente uno scontro serio per Lombard.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Gennaio 2015)

lol Jones è rimasto in riabilitazione *una* notte 
Alla fine credo che non sia un drogato,magari pippa ogni tanto e l'hanno beccato.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Gennaio 2015)

McGregor fa male a parlare di Jose Aldo, altro che Aldo dovreve prima pensare ad gente come Edgar e Mendez..

oggi la trilogia di Henderson e Cerrone


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Gennaio 2015)

Facile vittoria di McGregor,come previsto,con tanto di spettacolare faccia a faccia con Aldo a bordo gabbia.
E Cowboy vince ancora


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> McGregor fa male a parlare di Jose Aldo, altro che Aldo dovreve prima pensare ad gente come Edgar e Mendez..
> 
> oggi la trilogia di Henderson e Cerrone



Aldo lo ammazza a McGregor. Hai visto come gli ha esultato in faccia a fine match?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Facile vittoria di McGregor,come previsto,con tanto di spettacolare faccia a faccia con Aldo a bordo gabbia.
> E Cowboy vince ancora



E' sempre bello vedere personaggi come McGregor, ma con una leggenda vivente come Aldo, casca male, molto male.

Grande, grandissimo match tra Cerrone e Henderson e bellissimo anche l'amicizia/rispetto tra i due.
Grande Cowboy ora chissà chi gli toccherà e soprattutto quando combatterà


----------



## sbrodola (21 Gennaio 2015)

Sembra che Aldo vs McGregor ci sarà a maggio a Las Vegas


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Gennaio 2015)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Sembra che Aldo vs McGregor ci sarà a maggio a Las Vegas



Ahahhahah ottimo intrattenimento McGregor.

Avete letto che la Leggenda Pat Miletich dice che Lawler può battere GSP se torna??


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Gennaio 2015)

[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] una curiosità:
Ma Anderson Silva come ha fatto ad infortunarsi in quel modo orrendo contro Weidman?


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] una curiosità:
> Ma Anderson Silva come ha fatto ad infortunarsi in quel modo orrendo contro Weidman?



Weidman ha eseguito un check perfetto del calcio,tibia contro ginocchio a piena potenza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Weidman ha eseguito un check perfetto del calcio,tibia contro ginocchio a piena potenza.



Tutto quì?? Perchè non ho mai visto un infortunio del genere nelle MMA. Ricordo giusto Condit contro Woodley, ma era meno grave.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Tutto quì?? Perchè non ho mai visto un infortunio del genere nelle MMA. Ricordo giusto Condit contro Woodley, ma era meno grave.



Si tutto lì  Anderson tira dei calci molto potenti,un check nel punto giusto ti spacca la gamba. È successa una cosa simile al kickboxer Tyrone Spong quest'anno.
Condit si era fatto male a un ginocchio facendo un movimento strano.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Gennaio 2015)

Cmq per il titolo Welter non si fa più Lawler vs Hendrics 3, ma la miglior prestazione tra Hendricks vs Brown e McDonald vs Lombard sfida il Campione Robbie Lawler.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Gennaio 2015)

Stasera a Stoccolma match importantissimo per i pesi mediomassimi,perché il vincitore tra Gustaffson e Johnson sarà il prossimo avversario di Jon Jones.
Serata a suo modo storica,perché sarà il secondo più grande evento della storia della UFC in termini di pubblico. Purtroppo per motivi televisivi si svolgerà in orario "americano",quindi in piena notte.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Stasera a Stoccolma match importantissimo per i pesi mediomassimi,perché il vincitore tra Gustaffson e Johnson sarà il prossimo avversario di Jon Jones.
> Serata a suo modo storica,perché sarà il secondo più grande evento della storia della UFC in termini di pubblico. Purtroppo per motivi televisivi si svolgerà in orario "americano",quindi in piena notte.



Approfitto per dire che in questo 2015 ci saranno 4 eventi in Europa (almeno fino a Luglio). L'Ufc si sta espandendo sempre di più o sbaglio?


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Approfitto per dire che in questo 2015 ci saranno 4 eventi in Europa (almeno fino a Luglio). L'Ufc si sta espandendo sempre di più o sbaglio?



Quest'anno attaccheranno seriamente l'Europa ed il Messico. In futuro penso che andranno anche in Russia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quest'anno attaccheranno seriamente l'Europa ed il Messico. In futuro penso che andranno anche in Russia.



In Russia devono andarci visto che tanti dei loro Fighter (alcuni buonissimi) provengono da lì.

Cmq ottima Card quella di stanotte

Gustafsson vs Rumble. Voglio vedere se Rumble riesce a farsi 5 round contro uno come Gus. Infatti credo che il suo unico problema sia proprio il fiato.

Henderson vs Mousasi. Curioso di vedere all'opera Mousasi. Zaza, secondo te è al livello dei vari Chris, Lyoto, Rockhold, Souza ecc.ecc.??

Davis vs Bader. Tifo per Bader e anche quì voglio capire se è un top.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> In Russia devono andarci visto che tanti dei loro Fighter (alcuni buonissimi) provengono da lì.
> 
> Cmq ottima Card quella di stanotte
> 
> ...



Mousasi mi sta simpatico,talentuoso e con grandissima esperienza nonostante i soli 29 anni,ma non è al livello di quelli da te citati (infatti l'ultimo incontro lo ha perso proprio contro Jacarè). Tuttavia penso che batterà Hendo abbastanza facilmente.

Tifo anche io per Bader,visto che Davis mi sta sulle scatole,ma vedo Phil favorito.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mousasi mi sta simpatico,talentuoso e con grandissima esperienza nonostante i soli 29 anni,ma non è al livello di quelli da te citati (infatti l'ultimo incontro lo ha perso proprio contro Jacarè). Tuttavia penso che batterà Hendo abbastanza facilmente.
> 
> Tifo anche io per Bader,visto che Davis mi sta sulle scatole,ma vedo Phil favorito.



Ho visto che nel 2008 Mousasi ha battuto proprio Jacarè, quindi come è cresciuto il Brasiliano può crescere anche lui, ecco perchè adesso gli hanno messo Hendo, per fargli prendere fiducia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mousasi mi sta simpatico,talentuoso e con grandissima esperienza nonostante i soli 29 anni,ma non è al livello di quelli da te citati (infatti l'ultimo incontro lo ha perso proprio contro Jacarè). Tuttavia penso che batterà Hendo abbastanza facilmente.
> 
> Tifo anche io per Bader,visto che Davis mi sta sulle scatole,ma vedo Phil favorito.



mousasi ha perso pure con machida , ottimo fighter ma ora non è un top


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Gennaio 2015)

WOW! The Rumble ha semplicemente distruto Gustaffson! che ha finito in lacrime.. primo ko in carriera per lo svedeze

adesso Jon Bon "Coke" Jones vs Anthony Rumble Jonson..

anche vittoria facile di Mousasi sopra un finito Hendo

ho visto un grandissimo evento da Estocolmo pieno di emozione e sopratutto KO


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Gennaio 2015)

Niente, non abbiamo visto Rumble per 5 round. Gus mi ha deluso anche se Rumble è una bestia nei primissimi round.
Peccato per lo svedese perchè era partito pure bene e perdere così nel suo paese (strapieno) non è il massimo.

Ora curiosissimo di vedere Jones contro Rumble. Vediamo se Anthony Johnson sarà l'ultimo avversario di Jon nei Light heavyweight.

Contento per la vittoria di Bader. Niente di che il match giocato alla pari con grande attacco finale di Ryan.

Per MOusasi contro Hendo, l'arbitro poteva anche non fermare l'incontro (anche se probabilmente sarebbe finito k.o poco dopo).

Ah...nei preliminari mi è piaciuto molto il peso massimo (24enne) Pesta (Repubblica Ceca).


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Gennaio 2015)

Vittoria incredibile di Rumble,Gus distrutto in 2 minuti 
Hendo dovrebbe ritirarsi. L'arbitro è intervenuto frettolosamente,ma sarebbe stato comunque devastato.
Godo per Davis


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Gennaio 2015)

complimenti all'intelligentone che faceva tagliare peso a rumble per renderlo competitivo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Gennaio 2015)

Lettera aperta di Ibrahimovic (pubblicata su Facebook) dedicata ad Alexander Gustafsson:

"A volte si vince. A volte si perde. Questo vale nel divertimento, nello sport e nella vita.

Non dimenticare che c’è una grande differenza tra perdere ed essere un perdente.

Un vero campione si rialza dopo una sconfitta e torna più forte di prima.

La Svezia ti sostiene con orgoglio. Continua ad inseguire il tuo sogno".

Fonte:MMA Mania.com


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2015)

Stanotte i due grandi ritorni di Anderson e Nick.
Purtroppo Kelvin verrà verosimilmente massacrato da Woodley.È stato male durante il taglio del peso ed è stato in ospedale,ha mancato di 9 libbre il limite di peso e aveva una faccia cadaverica.
Nel frattempo salta Weidman vs Vitor per un infortunio (l'ennesimo) di Chris


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2015)

The Spider is back


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Febbraio 2015)

Grande, grandissimo evento Ufc 183.

Peccato per Mein che ha perso per una distrazione, quando aveva il match in pugno.

Lauzon vs Al Iaquinta. Match durissimo combattuto a mille e Lauzon conferma la grande resistenza

Woodley contro Gasteulm è stato un match noioso (soprattutto per via del problema avuto da Kevin).

Bel Main Eventer con i due a fare anche intrattenimento. Anderson si è pure commosso!


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2015)

Momento della serata:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Febbraio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> The Spider is back



Che dici ora combatterà per il titolo??? Secondo me l'Ufc vorrebbe farlo combattere contro Weidman, perchè ora Silva è ancora un incognita e il rematch non è ridicolo, perchè se magari il prossimo match viene battuto da un top, tipo Romero/Souza/Rockhold ecc.ecc. si avrà la certezza di non poter competere per il titolo.

Ma io credo che lo Spider non se la sente di andare subito contro Chris.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Febbraio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Momento della serata:



E' un grande Diaz e un ottimo Fighter. Ora speriamo che è tornato stabile, che può vincere benissimo il titolo Welter.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che dici ora combatterà per il titolo???



No.Ha già detto che non sa se torna o smette definitivamente per stare con la famiglia.Oltre a questo,la scena per il titolo è affollata e con Weidman sempre infortunato lo sviluppo della divisione dei pesi medi sarà lento.
Pensa che è la terza volta che Weidman vs Belfort salta...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Febbraio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> No.Ha già detto che non sa se torna o smette definitivamente per stare con la famiglia.Oltre a questo,la scena per il titolo è affollata e con Weidman sempre infortunato lo sviluppo della divisione dei pesi medi sarà lento.
> Pensa che è la terza volta che Weidman vs Belfort salta...



A fine anno ha rinnovato il contratto con l'Ufc per tipo 4-5 anni, quindi credo che continuerà a lottare.

A questo punto devono mettere anche quì l'interim perchè Chris si infortuna spesso e combattenti degni di quel titolo ce ne sono almeno 5.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> A fine anno ha rinnovato il contratto con l'Ufc per tipo 4-5 anni, quindi credo che continuerà a lottare.
> 
> A questo punto devono mettere anche quì l'interim perchè Chris si infortuna spesso e combattenti degni di quel titolo ce ne sono almeno 5.



Non vuol dire nulla il contratto,serve solo per evitare che vada alla concorrenza. Se decide di smettere,smette.
Hanno già proposto a Vitor un'incontro con Machida per il titolo interim,ma ha rifiutato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Febbraio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non vuol dire nulla il contratto,serve solo per evitare che vada alla concorrenza. Se decide di smettere,smette.
> Hanno già proposto a Vitor un'incontro con Machida per il titolo interim,ma ha rifiutato



Si, ma tu ce lo vedi Silva comportarsi così??? Manca di rispetto alla Federazione.

Si lo so, tipo l'allenatore di Vitor ha detto che sono 6 mesi che si sta preparando per affrontare uno con il stile di Weidman e l'unico che non può affrontare è proprio Machida. Non avrebbe problemi ad affrontare un Rockhold, Souza, Romero.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Febbraio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Si, ma tu ce lo vedi Silva comportarsi così??? Manca di rispetto alla Federazione.



Fidati,se vuole smettere smette,senza mancare di rispetto a nessuno 
È quello che ha fatto GSP,solo che in quel caso Dana non aveva gradito perché non era stato avvisato prima.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> .



Spiegami una cosa Zaza. Ma Jacare Souza come fa ad essere top 2 nel ranking se da quando sta in Ufc ha fatto solo 4 match e l'unico top battuto è Mousasi?


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Febbraio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Spiegami una cosa Zaza. Ma Jacare Souza come fa ad essere top 2 nel ranking se da quando sta in Ufc ha fatto solo 4 match e l'unico top battuto è Mousasi?



I ranking sono fatti senza criteri specifici,più che altro si basano sull'hype e non vanno presi alla lettera.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Febbraio 2015)

Oddio Diaz sgamato per erba e Anderson sgamato per steroidi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Oddio Diaz sgamato per erba e Anderson sgamato per steroidi



Bruttissima e tristissima notizia per le MMA. Spero con tutto il cuore che Anderson l'ha fatto per recuperare dall'infortunio, perchè ho letto alcuni che affermano che aiuta nelle fratture.

Ora mi vengono dei dubbi...non è che le MMA sono come il ciclismo per quanto riguarda il doping?

EDIT: Poco tempo fa Silva aveva detto questo:
"Quando un atleta viene trovato positivo agli steroidi dovrebbe essere allontanato definitivamente. Se usi steroidi è probabile che tu lo faccia da molto tempo. Se lo fai da molto tempo hai un problema".


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Febbraio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ora mi vengono dei dubbi...non è che le MMA sono come il ciclismo per quanto riguarda il doping?



Fino ad un paio di anni si faceva pochissimo testing,nei primi addirittura non si faceva proprio.
Sarà un percorso graduale,serve un po' di tempo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Febbraio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Fino ad un paio di anni si faceva pochissimo testing,nei primi addirittura non si faceva proprio.
> Sarà un percorso graduale,serve un po' di tempo.



se non ricordo male george st. pierre si lamentò proprio del doping quando si ritirò


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se non ricordo male george st. pierre si lamentò proprio del doping quando si ritirò



Già, aggiungendo che con i test ne troverebbero tanti di dopati.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2015)

[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] hai visto Mir vs Bigfoot??? Il grande Mir l'ha steso con un pugno
Ora ha detto che vuole la bella contro Lesnar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Febbraio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] hai visto Mir vs Bigfoot??? Il grande Mir l'ha steso con un pugno
> Ora ha detto che vuole la bella contro Lesnar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Senza TRT il povero Bigfoot è finito 
Stasera Ronda


----------



## O Animal (28 Febbraio 2015)

Girls' night out...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Girls' night out...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Stasera Ronda



Che tanto per cambierà stravincerà.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Febbraio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


>



Il terrore sul volto di Dana


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Marzo 2015)

13 secondi 
Niente da fare,l'unica che può battere Ronda è Cris Cyborg.


----------



## sbrodola (1 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 13 secondi
> Niente da fare,l'unica che può battere Ronda è Cris Cyborg.



Submission più veloce di sempre?
Impressionante Ronda!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Marzo 2015)

Josh Koscheck rimane sempre un grande

Bello il match di Holmes.

Zingano, delusione totale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Marzo 2015)

Previsione per UFC 185:

*Chris Cariaso vs Henry Cejudo*
Nonostante Cariaso sia un ex contendente al titolo,dico Cejudo. Ha dimostrato difficoltá nel raggiungere le 125 libbre richieste,ma la sua medaglia d'Oro olimpica basta a convincermi.

*Roy Nelson vs Alistair Overeem*
Come scrissi in precedenza,non m fido a fare pronostici su Overeem. Però mi sbilancio ancora a favore di Reem,Nelson è veramente un one-trick-pony.

*Johny Hendricks vs Matt Brown*
Brown ha dimostrato in precedenza di non essere al livello dei top (le ha prese da Lawler pochi mesi fa). Johny sembra invece essersi dato una regolata sotto il profilo del peso tra un incontro e l'altro,quindi mi fido di lui.

*Carla Esparza vs Joanna Jędrzejczyk*
Joanna è un ottima striker,sicuramente una delle migliori in assoluto tra le donne,ma vedo la wrestler Carla favorita. Joanna ha mostrato una buona difesa del takedown conto Gadelha (incontro che comunque aveva a mio avviso perso),ma una volta portata a terra è veramente nulla.

*Anthony Pettis vs Rafael Dos Anjos*
RDA è un ottimo lottatore,preparato fisicamente e completo tecnicamente,ma Pettis è altra roba. Mi aspetto una netta vittoria di Showtime.


Ah [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] dovrai essere i miei occhi e le mie orecchie perchè ho il PC in assistenza e mi perdo l'evento


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Previsione per UFC 185:
> 
> *Chris Cariaso vs Henry Cejudo*
> Nonostante Cariaso sia un ex contendente al titolo,dico Cejudo. Ha dimostrato difficoltá nel raggiungere le 125 libbre richieste,ma la sua medaglia d'Oro olimpica basta a convincermi.
> ...



Vai tranquillo.

Concordo con te con i pronostici. Per me Pettis massacra il brasiliano.
Non vedo l'ora di vedere Cejudo che se non sbaglio è nella stessa categoria di Josè Aldo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora di vedere Cejudo che se non sbaglio è nella stessa categoria di Josè Aldo.



No,leggi cosa ho scritto 
125 libbre,è nella categoria di Demetrious Johnson.
Aldo è 145.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> No,leggi cosa ho scritto
> 125 libbre,è nella categoria di Demetrious Johnson.
> Aldo è 145.



Faccio ancora confusione con le libbre ahah


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Marzo 2015)

Ho cannato di brutto i due pronostici più importanti 
Mi spiace non poter vedere,a quanto pare RDA ha offerto una prestazione straordinaria.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2015)

Adesso ho visto i primi due incontri. Spettacolari entrambi.

-Bellissimo incontro. Cejudo ha dominato l'avversario, rapidissimo e completissimo. Tempo 2-3 incontri e sfida Johnson. Bravissimo pure nello strike la medaglia d'oro olimpica.

-Overeem vs Nelson. L'Olandese/Inglese mi ha stupìto un altra volta per due motivi:
1)Ha resistito 3 round 
2)Ha resistito bene (anche se ha rischiato il k.o) all'ottima boxe di Roy.

Ovviamente calci e ginocchiate spettacolari dell'Olandese.

Non capisco perchè gran parte del pubblico ha fischiato la vittoria di Alistair. E' stata netta!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2015)

Brown vs Hendricks
Bel match, ma il solito barba rompe con quel stile schifoso. Visto che ha vinto, voglio la terza guerra tra lui e Robbie!

Esparza prende una bella batosta al secondo round da un ottima Joanna. Deludente la (ex) campionessa.

Il Main Event è partito con un primo round mitico. Scambi eccezionali tra i due fighter, ma dal secondo round c'è stato un vero dominio assurdo del Brasiliano. Sapendo di essere in vantaggio lo bloccava sempre a terra/rete.
Showtime veramente deludente. Non me l'aspettavo proprio.
Sognavo un match Pettis vs Nurmagomedov per il titolo

Grandissimo evento Ufc 185. Uno dei migliori dell'anno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ho cannato di brutto i due pronostici più importanti
> Mi spiace non poter vedere,a quanto pare RDA ha offerto una prestazione straordinaria.



E che figura di m che ho fatto sul pronostico su Showtime

Sisi, grinta fuori dal comune di Dos Anjos (già nel weigh-in aveva uno sguardo pauroso
Quando puoi guardalo l'evento perchè è stato veramente godibile (addirittura Overeem è stato fantastico!) tranne qualche noiosa lotta a terra del barba e di Dos Anjos.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Adesso ho visto i primi due incontri. Spettacolari entrambi.
> 
> -Bellissimo incontro. Cejudo ha dominato l'avversario, rapidissimo e completissimo. Tempo 2-3 incontri e sfida Johnson. Bravissimo pure nello strike la medaglia d'oro olimpica.
> 
> ...



fischiavano overeem perchè correva nella gabbia dando le spalle a nelson


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> fischiavano overeem perchè correva nella gabbia dando le spalle a nelson



L'ho visto, ma l'arbitro non può richiamarlO?


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Marzo 2015)

Cosa sta combinando Cm Punk?


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Cosa sta combinando Cm Punk?



Si sta allenando con Pettis aspettando di diventare quantomeno decente 
Dicevano che si sarebbe visto con la UFC in estate per vedere il da farsi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> L'ho visto, ma l'arbitro non può richiamarlO?



non è vietato correre dentro l'ottagono , pero c'è da dire che è un comportamento che può pagare con nelson di certo se l'evesse fatto con un top della divisione sarebbe finito molto male


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non è vietato correre dentro l'ottagono , pero c'è da dire che è un comportamento che può pagare con nelson di certo se l'evesse fatto con un top della divisione sarebbe finito molto male



Io ricordavo che era vietato...

Cmq non vedo l'ora che arrivi sto 23 maggio con UFC 187:
Jones vs Rumble
Weidman vs Belfort
Khabib vs Cerrone


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Marzo 2015)

È la seconda venuta di Cristo,non c'è niente da fare 
_You got nothing to say face to face_


----------



## sbrodola (23 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È la seconda venuta di Cristo,non c'è niente da fare
> _You got nothing to say face to face_


Che personaggio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2015)

TJ Dallashaw ha dato forfait. Mannaggia la miseria


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Marzo 2015)

Che Figata...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2015)

[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] ma Barao e Aldo hanno mai pensato di scontrarsi? C'è pochissima differenza tra i due, deve solo prendere kg Barao (61 contro i 65 di Aldo) perchè i cm sono solo 2.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] ma Barao e Aldo hanno mai pensato di scontrarsi? C'è pochissima differenza tra i due, deve solo prendere kg Barao (61 contro i 65 di Aldo) perchè i cm sono solo 2.



Assolutamente no,sono amici e si allenano insieme da anni.Anzi,il povero Barao sta aspettando che Aldo salga di categoria in modo che lui possa passare ai pesi piuma ed evitare i suoi soliti durissimi tagli del peso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no,sono amici e si allenano insieme da anni.Anzi,il povero Barao sta aspettando che Aldo salga di categoria in modo che lui possa passare ai pesi piuma ed evitare i suoi soliti durissimi tagli del peso.



Quindi fanno sparring insieme. Beh non potrebbe salire lo stesso anche se c'è Aldo?

E' vero che quando due persone sono amici esce fuori uno schifo di incontro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Quindi fanno sparring insieme. Beh non potrebbe salire lo stesso anche se c'è Aldo



Aldo è il campione,vorrebbe dire che Renan non potrebbe lottare per il titolo.
È lo stesso problema che aveva Cormier con Velasquez,infatti è sceso a 205 libbre (e le ha prese da Jones ).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Aldo è il campione,vorrebbe dire che Renan non potrebbe lottare per il titolo.
> È lo stesso problema che aveva Cormier con Velasquez,infatti è sceso a 205 libbre (e le ha prese da Jones ).



È un regolamento UFC o della palestra??


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> È un regolamento UFC o della palestra??



È una cosa personale,Dana White si leccherebbe i baffi!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È una cosa personale,Dana White si leccherebbe i baffi!



Si, ma tanto, come ho scritto prima, due match tra amici non vengono bene. Non c'è la cattiveria giusta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Marzo 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Si, ma tanto, come ho scritto prima, due match tra amici non vengono bene. Non c'è la cattiveria giusta.



Hai visto la conferenza stampa di Dublino? 
Sto *malissimo* 
Pubblico ubriaco marcio che anziché fare domande insulta Aldo per un'oretta e Conor che gli ruba la cintura dal tavolo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Hai visto la conferenza stampa di Dublino?
> Sto *malissimo*
> Pubblico ubriaco marcio che anziché fare domande insulta Aldo per un'oretta e Conor che gli ruba la cintura dal tavolo



ASSURDOOOOOOa hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

Seguo sempre i video ufc del Tour UFC 189 (sono arrivati all'episodio 9) ed è veramente un idolo Conor. Un personaggio troppo importante per l'azienda.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Aprile 2015)

Stasera Machida vs Rockhold. Il vincitore sarà molto probabilmente il prossimo sfidante al titolo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Stasera Machida vs Rockhold. Il vincitore sarà molto probabilmente il prossimo sfidante al titolo.



Perchè purtroppo Romero si è infortunato sennò il vincitore sarebbe andato contro Souza-Romero.

Secondo te Romero potrà lottare per il titolo calcolando che ha 38 anni?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2015)

Rockhold si conferma maestro della lotta a terra. Complimenti.
Machida veramente deludente, buonissimi primi scambi, ma appena è andato per terra è stato nullo. Secondo me è la sconfitta più brutta per Lyoto (se calcoliamo che contro Davis aveva vinto).

Sarà bellissimo vedere Weidman vs Belfort. Due mostri nella lotta a terra.


Souza vabbè, passeggiata. Mi piace tantissimo il suo striking.

Grandissima la gnocca Vanzant (1994!)!


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Aprile 2015)

Rockhold conferma i miei sospetti: è lui l'avversario più pericoloso per Weidman. È completissimo e,sopratutto,gli è fisicamente superiore.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Secondo te Romero potrà lottare per il titolo calcolando che ha 38 anni?



Non con le nuove politiche antidoping


----------



## sbrodola (19 Aprile 2015)

Rockhold fisicamente fortissimo, ma quanto peso taglia? Sembra sempre più grosso e pesante degli avversari. 
Grande prestazione anche di Holloway


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Rockhold conferma i miei sospetti: è lui l'avversario più pericoloso per Weidman. È completissimo e,sopratutto,gli è fisicamente superiore.
> 
> 
> 
> Non con le nuove politiche antidoping



??spiega, hanno modificato un altra volta le regole antidoping?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2015)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Rockhold fisicamente fortissimo, ma quanto peso taglia? Sembra sempre più grosso e pesante degli avversari.
> Grande prestazione anche di Holloway



Ma infatti è enorme per i pesi medi. Cioè è 191 cm 
Ha fatto volare il giapponese giappo due volte nell'ottagono ahah


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Rockhold conferma i miei sospetti: è lui l'avversario più pericoloso per Weidman. È completissimo e,sopratutto,gli è fisicamente superiore.
> 
> 
> 
> Non con le nuove politiche antidoping



Niente, a Belfort (che l'ha distrutto) non gli dai proprio chanche...

E cmq c'è Souza e Romero che è sempre un incognita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Aprile 2015)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Rockhold fisicamente fortissimo, ma quanto peso taglia? Sembra sempre più grosso e pesante degli avversari.



In un intervista ha detto che il suo peso normale è poco più di 90 kg.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ??spiega, hanno modificato un altra volta le regole antidoping?



Da luglio entra in vigore il nuovo sistema,ma stanno già beccando parecchia gente anche di alto profilo(Anderson Silva,Lombard,ecc). Romero è dopato come una bestia al 100%,quindi per quanto mi riguarda non ha speranze. 



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Niente, a Belfort (che l'ha distrutto) non gli dai proprio chanche...
> 
> E cmq c'è Souza e Romero che è sempre un incognita.



Vitor è sempre Vitor,ma Weidman è nettamente favorito.
Jacarè è sicuramente l'alternativa più pericolosa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> In un intervista ha detto che il suo peso normale è poco più di 90 kg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cioè Luke ammette di pesare più di 90 kg e combatte tranquillamente in una categoria dove il limite è 84? Qualcosa non torna...

Quindi è certo che Anderson era dopato contro Diaz? 

Come fai a dire che Romero è dopato (tra l'altro è uno dei miei preferiti. Possibile che me li scelgo tutti dopati?)??


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Aprile 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Cioè Luke ammette di pesare più di 90 kg e combatte tranquillamente in una categoria dove il limite è 84? Qualcosa non torna...
> 
> Quindi è certo che Anderson era dopato contro Diaz?
> 
> Come fai a dire che Romero è dopato (tra l'altro è uno dei miei preferiti. Possibile che me li scelgo tutti dopati?)??



Taglia il peso come fanno tutti 

Si.

Perché è arrivato ad alti livelli a 37 anni e perché ha un fisico migliore di quando arrivò secondo alle olimpiadi di 15 anni fa


----------



## O Animal (19 Aprile 2015)

L'Alligatore mi ha ucciso...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Taglia il peso come fanno tutti
> 
> Si.
> 
> Perché è arrivato ad alti livelli a 37 anni e perché ha un fisico migliore di quando arrivò secondo alle olimpiadi di 15 anni fa



Certo che tagliare di 8-10 kg qualche giorno prima del match e recuperarne che ne so, 5-6 in un giorno fa malissimo! Pensassero a modificare quel taglio ridicolo del peso prima che ci scappa il morto.

Vabbè io prima di dare un giudizio aspetto che lo beccano dopato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> L'Alligatore mi ha ucciso...



Grande. Secondo voi faranno la rivincita SOuza-ROckhold o Luke va subito al titolo?


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Aprile 2015)

Rockhold e una bestia ha pratticamente ritirato Lyoto e adesso punta Weidman


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Aprile 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Certo che tagliare di 8-10 kg qualche giorno prima del match e recuperarne che ne so, 5-6 in un giorno fa malissimo! Pensassero a modificare quel taglio ridicolo del peso prima che ci scappa il morto.
> 
> Vabbè io prima di dare un giudizio aspetto che lo beccano dopato.



mica taglia 10 kg in qualche giorno , si mette a dieta e se pesa una novantina di kili non è un sacrificio enorme arrivare a 84


----------



## sbrodola (19 Aprile 2015)

Rockhold imho sarebbe favorito contro Weidman


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Aprile 2015)

Ragazzi, ma avete visto che hanno fatto pure il gioco per smartphone??? EA Sport UFC si chiama.
E' uno SPETTACOLO!


----------



## O Animal (26 Aprile 2015)

Mighty Mouse: 5a ripresa, 4o minuto, 59esimo secondo... Armbar 

Niente male Almeida e anche le legnate di Makdessi...

Rampage noia mortale...


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2015)

Jon Jones investigato per un incidente automobilistico,la sua partecipazione a UFC 187 è in pericolo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Mighty Mouse: 5a ripresa, 4o minuto, 59esimo secondo... Armbar
> 
> Niente male Almeida e anche le legnate di Makdessi...
> 
> Rampage noia mortale...



Grandissimo Demetrious. Tra gli altri top 5 chi sono o migliori? Chiedo perche non li ho mai visti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Jon Jones investigato per un incidente automobilistico,la sua partecipazione a UFC 187 è in pericolo



Se salta, sarà di poco. Non sono preoccupato perche resta una card magnifica.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Se salta, sarà di poco. Non sono preoccupato perche resta una card magnifica.



Oddio,le prime voci dicono che ha tamponato un'altra macchina per poi scappare. Se fosse vero,si cadrebbe nel penale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Oddio,le prime voci dicono che ha tamponato un'altra macchina per poi scappare. Se fosse vero,si cadrebbe nel penale.



Forse ha preso una donna incinta. Certo che ne sta combinando di tutti i colori...prima la rissa che gli ha fatto perdere lo sponsor nike, poi la cocaina, ora l'incidente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2015)

Jon Jones sospeso indefinitamente (direi fin quando la situazione legale non si risolve) e privato del titolo.
Cormier vs Rumble a UFC 187 per la cintura delle 205 libbre.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Aprile 2015)

di questo passo jones farà la fine di tyson


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> di questo passo jones farà la fine di tyson



Infatti hanno delle cose in comune: campioni più giovani del proprio sport, imbattibili, queste tristi vicende.

Jones ma che cavolo mi combini. Ancora con questa cocaina...
Certo che se l'ufc (che l'ha sempre difeso) ha preso questa decisione significa che si stanno rompendo di lui.
Se va avanti così il nuovo uomo immagine dell'ufc sarà Cain Velasquez e Weidman se batte Belfort e Rockhold.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2015)

Rischia di finire in galera come Ali e Tyson prima di lui


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Rischia di finire in galera come Ali e Tyson prima di lui


Che cosa vorresti dire?

Ora l'UFC gli ha dato un opportunità per ripulirsi. Speriamo che torni più forte di prima.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2015)

Anche Khabib fuori da UFC 187,nuovamente infortunato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2015)

Quindi sospeso a tempo indeterminato...ragazzi se ci sono news sulla sua situazione vi prego di scriverlo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Quindi sospeso a tempo indeterminato...ragazzi se ci sono news sulla sua situazione vi prego di scriverlo.



Niente di nuovo. A questo punto bisogna aspettare di vedere quando/se ci sarà un processo. Sicuramente potrà tornare solo una volta che la situazione sarà risolta definitivamente. Speriamo quantomeno che non finisca in galera.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2015)

Se Khabib torna fra 6 mesi...
Ma perché ci sono tutti questi infortuni? Qualcuno che mi illumina?


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Se Khabib torna fra 6 mesi...
> Ma perché ci sono tutti questi infortuni? Qualcuno che mi illumina?



Metodi di allenamento non ancora perfezionati,probabilmente.
Ah,anche Gustaffson infortunato salta l'incontro con Glover Teixeira


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Maggio 2015)

Ieri Fight Night 65 in Australia.

Grande cuore, grande resistenza per Hunt contro Miocic che si conferma un top della categoria. Il Croato ha dominato l'incontro fin dall'inizio imponendo il proprio ritmo e ha vinto per TKO.

Brutta figura invece per Tavares che sta deludendo ultimamente.


Settimana prossima Edgar vs Faber. Due grandi Fighter vincenti che ancora non ho mai visto combattere. Come sono?


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2015)

Domani notte UFC 187. Poteva essere uno dei più grandi eventi di sempre,ma rimane comunque una card di tutto rispetto.

*Anthony Johnson vs Daniel Cormier*
Tifo sfegatato per Rumble. Odio DC e vederlo diventare campione in questo modo mi brucerebbe parecchio. Il match verrà verosimilmente deciso dalla difesa dei takedown di Rumble.

*Chris Weidman vs Vitor Belfort*
Lo dico da mesi e non cambio idea: Weidman domirà il match.

*Donald Cerrone vs John Makdessi*
Mi aspetto una vittoria decisa del Cowboy. Maledetto Khabib 

*Travis Browne vs Andrei Arlovski*
Travis è più grosso,più atletico,più giovane e più creativo. È il super favorito.

*Joseph Benavidez vs John Moraga*
Benavidez ha dimostrato di essere forse il secondo miglior peso mosca dopo l'inarrivabile Mighty Mouse. Moraga è un avversario tosto,ma non basterà.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2015)

Vitor imbottito di testosterone vs Vitor ieri:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Maggio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vitor imbottito di testosterone vs Vitor ieri:



Oddio ahahahah 
Cmq ci spero lo stesso. Weidman l'ha preso in giro nel weigh in.

Anch'io odio Cormier e spero in una bella vittoria di Rumble.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Maggio 2015)

Incontro *pazzesco* tra Browne e Arlovski. Un super aggressivo Andrei ha attaccato senza pietà un deludente Browne,dando vita ad uno dei migliori round mai visti nelle MMA. Vittoria meritatissima per il Pitbull.
Cowboy senza problemi come previsto. Mi dispiace per il povero Makdessi che torna a casa senza mascella 
Tutto come previsto tra Weidman e Belfort,anche se devo ammettere che Vitor è stato molto più pericoloso di quello che temevo.
Anthony  Vittoria meritata di DC,che come mi aspettavo ha liberato un fiume di ingiustificata arroganza nel post-fight. Jon,ti prego,metti la testa a posto e demoliscilo di nuovo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2015)

Grande evento per quanto riguarda i match, ma i 2 match più attesi hanno regalato poche emozioni.

Benavidez vs Moraga è stato un bellissimo match. Benavidez si conferma un super fighter.

Arlovski contro Browne è stata una bella guerra ricca di emozioni. Quando all'improvviso è andato a terra Arlovski il pubblico è impazzito (e anch'io).

Cerrone vabbè, si sapeva.

Belfort si è presentato con un fisico ridicolo. Era partito benino, ma ha deluso le aspettative crollando appena è andato a terra.
In questo 2015 sono crollate 2 leggende MMA: Machida e Belfort (anche se il Giappo ha un ultima occasione contro Yoel) contro i 2 più grandi talenti della categoria 30enni (Rockhold e Weidman).

Main Event triste...Rumble in piedi lo stava uccidendo, ma a terra non ha saputo far niente contro un maestro della disciplina contro Cormier.
Sono felicissimo per la sfida lanciata dal ciccione a Jon Jones. Ci sarà ancora più hype dell'incontro precedente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2015)

Grande evento per quanto riguarda i match, ma i 2 match più attesi hanno regalato poche emozioni.

Benavidez vs Moraga è stato un bellissimo match. Benavidez si conferma un super fighter.

Arlovski contro Browne è stata una bella guerra ricca di emozioni. Quando all'improvviso è andato a terra Arlovski il pubblico è impazzito (e anch'io).

Cerrone vabbè, si sapeva.

Belfort si è presentato con un fisico ridicolo. Era partito benino, ma ha deluso le aspettative crollando appena è andato a terra.
In questo 2015 sono crollate 2 leggende MMA: Machida e Belfort (anche se il Giappo ha un ultima occasione contro Yoel) contro i 2 più grandi talenti della categoria 30enni (Rockhold e Weidman).

Main Event triste...Rumble in piedi lo stava uccidendo, ma a terra non ha saputo far niente contro un maestro della disciplina contro Cormier.
Sono felicissimo per la sfida lanciata dal ciccione a Jon Jones. Ci sarà ancora più hype dell'incontro precedente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Maggio 2015)

menzione d'onore ai menti di brown e makdessi , il primo ha preso delle bombe in faccia ma non è crollato mentre il secondo ha preso delle tibiate e delle ginocchiate in faccia da far paura


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2015)

Si rischia di avere un dominio Aka se dovesse vincere Rockhold e magari Khabib.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Maggio 2015)

Grandissimo evento! Weidman una bestia per me gia il piu forte lb per lb..

non vedo la ora di vedere Rockhold - Weidman, Cerrone - Dos Anjos e sopratutto Courmier - Jon Bon Jones 2.0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Grandissimo evento! Weidman una bestia per me gia il piu forte lb per lb..
> 
> non vedo la ora di vedere Rockhold - Weidman, Cerrone - Dos Anjos e sopratutto Courmier - Jon Bon Jones 2.0



Ci sarebbe anche Melendez per la title, solo che è andato per il titolo poco tempo fa e deve ancora incontrare il suo avversario.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Giugno 2015)

È tornato Condit!!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2015)

Ufficiale: Cormier vs Gustaffson e Weidman vs Rockhold. Ancora da definire le date.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ufficiale: Cormier vs Gustaffson e Weidman vs Rockhold. Ancora da definire le date.



Che ha combinato Jones...la categoria LH è diventata ridicola. Non mi importa niente di questo scontro. Nessuno lì dentro è degno del titolo.

Weidman-Rockhold è spettacolare! Sono il futuro della categoria.
Rockhold più forte, ma Chris sta stupendo tutti. Prima batte Silva due volte dominandolo, poi fa una guerra assurda contro Machida mostrando resistenza, lucidità e intelligenza nelle situazioni difficili. Infine distrugge Belfort uscendo anche lì fuori da una scaricata di pugni.

Dico che vincerà Chris Weidman.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Giugno 2015)

UFC fight night 68 Henderson vs Boetsch.
Evento molto molto bello. Match rapidi e godibili 
Belli i ko dei primi due match.

Tavares vs Ortega è stato fantastico il terzo round. Questo giovane Ortega imbattuto mi piace molto. Ha un parco mosse bello ampio, è spettacolare in piedi, ma deve migliorare a terra.

Peccato per Mitrione. Poteva uscire fuori una bella guerra in piedi.

E infine sono felicissimo per Dan. Distrugge in pochissimo tempo Boetsch


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> È tornato Condit!!!!



Questo insieme a Cerrone sono i mi preferiti

oggi il ritorno di Cain dopo credo 2 anni, vedremo come sta..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Questo insieme a Cerrone sono i mi preferiti
> 
> oggi il ritorno di Cain dopo credo 2 anni, vedremo come sta..



I miei sono (in ordine di categoria)
Velasquez, Jones, Belfort, Romero, Lawler, Dos Anjos, Pettis, Aldo, McGregor, Mendes e Cejudo.

UFC 188. Via con i pronostici

Velasquez vs Werdum
Cain può perdere solo a terra.

Melendez vs Alvarez
Non faccio pronostici perché non ho mai visto Alvarez.
Mi piacerebbe un Melendez vs Cerrone.

Gasteulm vs Marquardt
Tutta la vita Kelvin. Curioso di vederlo finalmente nei medi.

Da domani vedro pure i preliminari per vedere Cejudo e altri due match interessanti.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> I miei sono (in ordine di categoria)
> Velasquez, Jones, Belfort, Romero, Lawler, Dos Anjos, Pettis, Aldo, McGregor, Mendes e Cejudo.
> 
> UFC 188. Via con i pronostici
> ...



Aldo e MacGregor Insieme!? Io aspetto che Aldo asfalte quel buffone..

Oggi:

Werdun x Cain = Cain
Gastelun x Marquardt = Marquardt
Melendes x Alvarez = Melendes
Rodriguez x Rosa = Rodriguez


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Giugno 2015)

Wooooowwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!

Grande fabrizio!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Giugno 2015)

No ragazzi mi rifiuto di credere che un pippone come Werdum batte un mostro come Cain.
Cain l'aveva promesso avanti alla sua gente! Perdere così e in casa è bruttissimo.
Voglio un rematch e lo deve distruggere Velasquez.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Giugno 2015)

Performance pazzesca di Fabricio. Cain,famoso per la resistenza sovrumana,è durato un round. Chissà se è colpa dell'altitudine o dei due anni in infermeria...



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> No ragazzi mi rifiuto di credere che un *pippone* come Werdum batte un mostro come Cain.
> Cain l'aveva promesso avanti alla sua gente! Perdere così e in casa è bruttissimo.
> Voglio un rematch e lo deve distruggere Velasquez.



Werdum pippone!?!?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Performance pazzesca di Fabricio. Cain,famoso per la resistenza sovrumana,è durato un round. Chissà se è colpa dell'altitudine o dei due anni in infermeria...
> 
> 
> 
> Werdum pippone!?!?



Nulla da dire sul suo bjj, ma solo ora è migliorato in piedi. Anni fa prendeva schiaffi un po' da tutti e Fedor l'ha battuto solo perché il Russo era a fine carriera.

Se questo match si faceva a UFC 180 (come era previsto) Cain lo avrebbe distrutto.

Ora o rematch o va contro Junior DOS Santos che tornerà campione.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> No ragazzi mi rifiuto di credere che un pippone come Werdum batte un mostro come Cain.
> Cain l'aveva promesso avanti alla sua gente! Perdere così e in casa è bruttissimo.
> Voglio un rematch e lo deve distruggere Velasquez.



se vai cavallo è un pippone allora il 99% dei pesi massimi da cosa è formato ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Nulla da dire sul suo bjj, ma solo ora è migliorato in piedi. Anni fa prendeva schiaffi un po' da tutti e Fedor l'ha battuto solo perché il Russo era a fine carriera.
> 
> Se questo match si faceva a UFC 180 (come era previsto) Cain lo avrebbe distrutto.
> 
> Ora o rematch o va contro Junior DOS Santos che tornerà campione.



Guardati il match contro Travis Browne,già allora il suo striking era migliorato tantissimo.
Senza contare che Cain non è certo un virtuoso del kickboxing.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Guardati il match contro Travis Browne,già allora il suo striking era migliorato tantissimo.
> Senza contare che Cain non è certo un virtuoso del kickboxing.



Secondo te come sarebbe finito con il Cain in forma?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Giugno 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se vai cavallo è un pippone allora il 99% dei pesi massimi da cosa è formato ?



Vabbe di top fighter nei massimi ce ne sono pochi. Cmq per me perderà contro JDS o contro Miocic.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Giugno 2015)

Dimenticavo...è ufficiale: il vincente di Lawler vs MacDonald difenderà la cintura contro Johny Hendricks.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Secondo te come sarebbe finito con il Cain in forma?



vabbe con i se e con i ma non si va da nessuna parte  se galliani avesse tre palle sarebbe un flipper  sta di fatto che la strategia messa in atto da werdum è stata intelligente , posso capire l'altitudine che incide sul cardio , ma cain respirava affannosamente gia da inizio secondo round e questo perche ha preso in piena faccia una caterva di jab per non parlare delle ginocchiate


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Giugno 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vabbe con i se e con i ma non si va da nessuna parte  se galliani avesse tre palle sarebbe un flipper  sta di fatto che la strategia messa in atto da werdum è stata intelligente , posso capire l'altitudine che incide sul cardio , ma cain respirava affannosamente gia da inizio secondo round e questo perche ha preso in piena faccia una caterva di jab per non parlare delle ginocchiate



Quando Cain è in forma è imbattibile su.
Anche contro JDS perse male (certo niente di paragonabile contro questa sconfitta) e dopo dominò gli altri due.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Giugno 2015)

Per me Fabrizio e il uomo ideale per vincere Cain 1, 2 o 3 volte per il semplice motivo che il suo jjb e superiore alla lotta olimpica di Cain e questo signore senza i su ground and pound credo puo far poco, in piu anche perche Fabrizio e migliorato molto, non è piu solo jjb.. sono già aspettando quella dicchiarata rivincita nellas Vegas


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Quando Cain è in forma è imbattibile su.
> Anche contro JDS perse male (certo niente di paragonabile contro questa sconfitta) e dopo dominò gli altri due.



si , ma il problema è : quando è in forma cain ? il messicano è stato fuori per infortunio per ben due anni , se a questo aggiungiamo il fatto che negli ultimi 5 anni ha combattuto solo contro 3 avversari : tre volte contro cigano e sappiamo che lo stile di lotta di cain è la kriptonite di JDS , ha combattutto 2 volte contro antonio silva che , senza droga , è un discreto mestierante e ha perso malamente contro werdum .


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Giugno 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si , ma il problema è : quando è in forma cain ? il messicano è stato fuori per infortunio per ben due anni , se a questo aggiungiamo il fatto che negli ultimi 5 anni ha combattuto solo contro 3 avversari : tre volte contro cigano e sappiamo che lo stile di lotta di cain è la kriptonite di JDS , ha combattutto 2 volte contro antonio silva che , senza droga , è un discreto mestierante e ha perso malamente contro werdum .



Questo non sminuisce la carriera di Caino.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Aldo e MacGregor Insieme!? Io aspetto che Aldo asfalte quel buffone..
> 
> Oggi:
> 
> ...



Si, ora mi sta simpatico anche l'idolo di Zaza (e spero pure che vinca Conor!). Su questa sfida c'è un hype assurdo, paragonabile a quella di gennaio tra Jones e Cormier.
Infatti neanche si parla dell'altro match titolato tra Lawler e MacDonald ahah


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Questo non sminuisce la carriera di Caino.



nessuno mette in dubbio la carriera di cain , pero per giudicare un fighter in maniere oggettiva bisogna vederlo con avversari con stili diversi e cain negli ultimi anni ha lottato sempre con i soliti . Pure weidman era sottovalutato dopo le due vittorie contro silva , ma ha iniziato a guadagnare credito dopo aver battuto machida e vitor


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Si, ora mi sta simpatico anche l'idolo di Zaza (e spero pure che vinca Conor!). Su questa sfida c'è un hype assurdo, paragonabile a quella di gennaio tra Jones e Cormier.
> Infatti neanche si parla dell'altro match titolato tra Lawler e MacDonald ahah










_Conor bless_


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Giugno 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> nessuno mette in dubbio la carriera di cain , pero per giudicare un fighter in maniere oggettiva bisogna vederlo con avversari con stili diversi e cain negli ultimi anni ha lottato sempre con i soliti . Pure weidman era sottovalutato dopo le due vittorie contro silva , ma ha iniziato a guadagnare credito dopo aver battuto machida e vitor



Questo è vero. Non è colpa sua cmq.
Vedremo contro chi combatterà e come si riprenderà da questa umiliazione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> _Conor bless_



La conferenza a Dublino non puoi capire quanto mi è piaciuta. Magari vedere la stessa cosa qui in Italia.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Giugno 2015)

per Werdun c'e gia la fila: Cain non vede la ora della rivincita, poi stanno Junior Dos Santos e Arlovski infine c'e anche Alistar Overeem ..io non vorrei essere Fabrizio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> per Werdun c'e gia la fila: Cain non vede la ora della rivincita, poi stanno Junior Dos Santos e Arlovski infine c'e anche Alistar Overeem ..io non vorrei essere Fabrizio



Io credo andrà contro Junior DOS Santos e perderà. Mi piacerebbe vederlo contro Arlovski.
Per Cain, meglio un avversario per farlo riprendere (Miocic è da evitare).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2015)

Ufc 191 Cormier vs Gustafsson e difenderà il titolo anche Demetrious Johnson.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ufc 191 Cormier vs Gustafsson e difenderà il titolo anche Demetrious Johnson.



C'è UFC Berlin in questo momento,più tardi Joanna Jedrzejczyk vs Jessica Penne per il titolo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> C'è UFC Berlin in questo momento,più tardi Joanna Jedrzejczyk vs Jessica Penne per il titolo



Domani guardo solo il match per il titolo. E' una card poverissima.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Giugno 2015)

Main Event assurdo!!!

Godo per Siver.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Giugno 2015)

Josè Aldo si è fratturato una costola in allenamento,nessuna notizia sulle sorti di UFC 189.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Giugno 2015)

Per tornare in forma co vuole sempre quel mesetto. Se combatterà, non credo sarà al 100%.

Mi andrebbe bene se lo spostano a inizio agosto per UFC 190, ma se vogliono farlo a tutti i costi a Las Vegas bisogna aspettare settembre mi pare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Giugno 2015)

Il coach di Aldo ha detto che faranno ulteriori esami domani. Se la frattura fosse confermata l'incontro potrebbe slittare a ottobre.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2015)

Già...sono senza parole.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2015)

La costola di Aldo NON è rotta,ha solo preso una brutta botta con interessamento della cartilagine.
L'incontro dovrebbe esserci.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La costola di Aldo NON è rotta,ha solo preso una brutta botta con interessamento della cartilagine.
> L'incontro dovrebbe esserci.



Siiiiii. Ma sarà al 100% o quella botta potrebbe limitarlo?


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Siiiiii. Ma sarà al 100% o quella botta potrebbe limitarlo?



Dubito che potrà essere al 100%,ma almeno ha la scusa pronta per chiedere il rematch


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dubito che potrà essere al 100%,ma almeno ha la scusa pronta per chiedere il rematch



ahah sei convinto in Conor eh. Ma tanto in ogni caso avrebbe avuto la rivincita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Giugno 2015)

Machida messo brutalmente KO da Yoel Romero


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2015)

Sono contentissimo per Yoel!!!

Romero si conferma una bestia. È stato molto attento in questo incontro, sapeva che doveva evitare il calcio da k.o di Lyoto e quindi rimaneva sempre distante. Grande forza del Cubano, mani pesanti e ovviamente nulla da dire sulla lotta (medaglia d'argento alle olimpiadi).

Mi dispiace per Machida, un grande che per me é nalla top 10 all time MMA, ma il tempo passa per tutti.
Ora ci vedo bene un match contro Anderson Silva!

Ora da 7 top della categoria, siamo arrivati a 4 in questo 2015. È d'obbligo fare Romero vs Souza per lo sfidante al titolo.
Non vedo l'ora di vedere nuovamente la lotta contro il bjj.


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Giugno 2015)

Fa male vedere Lyoto cosi, per me uno dei piu forti di sempre ma gli anni e la lotta sono sempre li.. credo dovreve ritirarse, forse in un super evento con Anderson Silva


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Giugno 2015)

fisicamente romero è il doppio di machida , considerando che è cubano e che si allena dagli att , il dubbio che sia dopato come lombart c'è


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2015)

E niente. McGregor vs Mendes per il titolo interim...peccato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Luglio 2015)

Anche l'incontro con Mendes non è male. Se Conor vincesse molti dubbi legati al suo stile verrebbero spazzati via,visto che veniva criticato perché non ha mai affrontato un wrestler di alto livello.
Inoltre l'eventuale nuovo match con Josè sarebbe ancora più pubblicizzato come Campione vs Campione.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2015)

trovo esagerato dare il titolo ad interim , aldo non starà fuori per molto tempo


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Luglio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> trovo esagerato dare il titolo ad interim , aldo non starà fuori per molto tempo



È la quinta volta che salta un match per il titolo. Inoltre è l'unico modo per mitigare la perdita di hype e,in caso di vittoria irlandese,pompare ancora di più il prossimo incontro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anche l'incontro con Mendes non è male. Se Conor vincesse molti dubbi legati al suo stile verrebbero spazzati via,visto che veniva criticato perché non ha mai affrontato un wrestler di alto livello.
> Inoltre l'eventuale nuovo match con Josè sarebbe ancora più pubblicizzato come Campione vs Campione.



Ho paura di vederlo perdere Conor...Mendes mi è simpaticissimo, ma Aldo vs McGregor si deve fare!

Ma l'irlandese come sta messo con la lotta?


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma l'irlandese come sta messo con la lotta?



Non si sa,è questo il bello


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È la quinta volta che salta un match per il titolo. Inoltre è l'unico modo per mitigare la perdita di hype e,in caso di vittoria irlandese,pompare ancora di più il prossimo incontro.



l'interim è giusto per hyppare il pubblico americano ignorante che si gasa solo con la cintura in palio , posso capire se il campione in carica è costretto a stare fuori per anni , vedi dominic cruz , ma aldo tornerà a breve . Altro aspetto assurdo che si spiega sempre per la questione dell'hype è che mac vs mendes sarà il main event mentre robbie vs macdonald è il co main event


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Luglio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> l'interim è giusto per hyppare il pubblico americano ignorante che si gasa solo con la cintura in palio , posso capire se il campione in carica è costretto a stare fuori per anni , vedi dominic cruz , ma aldo tornerà a breve . Altro aspetto assurdo che si spiega sempre per la questione dell'hype è che mac vs mendes sarà il main event mentre robbie vs macdonald è il co main event



Due minuti dopo il mio post è uscita la notizia: Conor ha accettato di affrontare Chad esclusivamente con la cintura in palio.
La UFC è stata costretta ad accettare per non gettare nel cesso milioni di dollari.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Due minuti dopo il mio post è uscita la notizia: Conor ha accettato di affrontare Chad esclusivamente con la cintura in palio.
> La UFC è stata costretta ad accettare per non gettare nel cesso milioni di dollari.



mbe alla fine mica scemo l'irlandese , contro mendes ha tutto da perdere , quindi se deve giocarsela deve valere almeno la pena


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2015)

Mi raccomando [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION],stasera cerimonia del peso con record assoluto di spettatori.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION],stasera cerimonia del peso con record assoluto di spettatori.



Wow! 
Fa ride che da nessuna parte si è parlato di Lawler vs MacDonald . Che fa il tuo Rory contro il mio Robbie?


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Wow!
> Fa ride che da nessuna parte si è parlato di Lawler vs MacDonald . Che fa il tuo Rory contro il mio Robbie?



Vince Rory


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vince Rory



Lo vedremo...con tutti i colpi che ha preso Lawler ho Paura che cala proprio adesso...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2015)

Nel Weigh-in Mendes in versione McGregor ahah


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2015)

Piccolo "scontro" McGregor-Faber nel backstage. Conor ne esce maluccio (minuto 3:55).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Piccolo "scontro" McGregor-Faber nel backstage. Conor ne esce maluccio (minuto 3:55).



Ma non direi maluccio...perché?

L'ho visto bello nervosetto Conor o sbaglio?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Luglio 2015)

WoooooW cit.

E' stato uno dei PPV migliori di sempre per spettacolo negli incontri e delle emozioni.

Thomas Almeida vs Brad Pickett hanno fatto un grandissimo match dove entrambi sono andati 2 volte al tappeto. Grande lucidità il Brasiliano, si è comportato bene contro un avversario esperto chiudendolo con un ko brutale!

Benissimo Gunnar che continua a crescere.

Mi dispiace per Bermudez.

Lawler vs MacDonald 2 è stato un grande match (come tutti gli incontri di Robbie). Primi due round mosci.
Terzo round ho temuto la fine del ciclo Lawler. Barcollava a fine round e continua male anche per una piccola parte dell'altro round, ma dopo, da grande Campione si riprende e costringe Rory a ritirarsi!!!
Ma Lawler non va giù neanche se gli spari!
Sono felice perchè Rory è troppo noioso come fighter e Lawler è impossibile non amarlo!

Mendes vs McGregor
Mascellona IMPRESSIONANTE dell'Irlandese, ha preso certe bombe che avrebbero mandato giù chiunque. Resistenza oltre il limite di McGregor che mantiene la lucidità anche a terra (prendendosi gomitate paurose) e con la sua boxe elevata riesce a mandare giù Chad, che stranamente non ha dimostrato la resistenza vista contro Aldo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Luglio 2015)

Mi spiace per Rory,ma con un pazzo scatenato come Lawler ci vuole qualcosa in più.

CONOR 
Il taglio del peso è duro,ma Conor ha *troppa* potenza nei colpi a 145lbs,nessuno può resistere più di due o tre round senza una grande difesa in piedi,cosa resa durissima dall'allungo stratosferico alla Jon Jones. Nello striking solo Aldo _potrebbe_ contrastarlo.
Stima comunque per Chad che ha implementato correttamente e con buon successo la sua tattica,anche se sembrava un po' a corto di fiato (solo due settimane per prepararsi...).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mi spiace per Rory,ma con un pazzo scatenato come Lawler ci vuole qualcosa in più.
> 
> CONOR
> Il taglio del peso è duro,ma Conor ha *troppa* potenza nei colpi a 145lbs,nessuno può resistere più di due o tre round senza una grande difesa in piedi,cosa resa durissima dall'allungo stratosferico alla Jon Jones. Nello striking solo Aldo _potrebbe_ contrastarlo.
> Stima comunque per Chad che ha implementato correttamente e con buon successo la sua tattica,anche se sembrava un po' a corto di fiato (solo due settimane per prepararsi...).



È vero. Gli mancava il fiato a Mendes...ma solo io penso che prima o poi diventerà Campione? 
È il più completo di tutti nella divisione (mostruosa aggiungo) e ha le mani più pesanti di tutti.
Può solo migliorare questo ragazzo.

Finalmente abbiamo visto la lotta di Conor e contro un fenomeno della disciplina non se lé cavata male.

Ma che razza di mascella ha McGregor???

Cmq hai visto Rory non riusciva ad alzarsi...non mi è simpaticissimo, ma mi ha fatto pena...
Lawler non lo butta giù manco Dos Santos.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> È vero. Gli mancava il fiato a Mendes...ma solo io penso che prima o poi diventerà Campione?
> È il più completo di tutti nella divisione (mostruosa aggiungo) e ha le mani più pesanti di tutti.
> Può solo migliorare questo ragazzo.
> 
> ...



Rory oggi sembra la fusione tra Weidman e Diego Sanchez


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Rory oggi sembra la fusione tra Weidman e Diego Sanchez



Ahahahah è vero. Più Weidman.


----------



## sbrodola (13 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Rory oggi sembra la fusione tra Weidman e Diego Sanchez


Che duri!!! Rory piede e naso rotto


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> WoooooW cit.
> 
> E' stato uno dei PPV migliori di sempre per spettacolo negli incontri e delle emozioni.
> 
> ...



Stranamente NO! questo e cosi: la UFC voleva fare una trilogia Aldo - Mcgregor.. ma per questo Aldo doveva perdere la prima ecco il perche del clamoroso infortunio inventato di Aldo, e ecco perche la guardia bassa di Chad Mendez ieri nel finale del secondo round.. forse in gennaio sara la prima volta tra Aldo e Mcgregor e poi la vendetta... tutto un assoluto e grandissimo affare per tutti!!! 

Su Lawler e Mcdonald direi una "carniceria".. giusto come piace a Carlos Condit che spero possa avere la opportunita con Lawler


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Luglio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Stranamente NO! questo e cosi: la UFC voleva fare una trilogia Aldo - Mcgregor.. ma per questo Aldo doveva perdere la prima ecco il perche del clamoroso infortunio inventato di Aldo, e ecco perche la guardia bassa di Chad Mendez ieri nel finale del secondo round.. forse in gennaio sara la prima volta tra Aldo e Mcgregor e poi la vendetta... tutto un assoluto e grandissimo affare per tutti!!!
> 
> Su Lawler e Mcdonald direi una "carniceria".. giusto come piace a Carlos Condit che spero possa avere la opportunita con Lawler



Ma non credo proprio nella combina...l'Irlandese si è preso certi pugni assurdi
Finalmente anche l'Europa ha dei titoli!!! Joanna e McGregor, due grandissimi Fighter. Speriamo anche in Gustafsson contro il ciccione di Cormier.
Cmq in Aldo vs McGregor non vedremo un finale commovente come è stato ieri con Mendes...perchè quei 2 si odiano veramente.


Su Lawler io ho sempre paura che è arrivato alla fine. Viene da molti match durissimi, mi accontento di una vittoria contro il barba per chiudere la trilogia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Luglio 2015)

Ragazzi non so se lo sapete, ma Fedor torna a combattere!!! Non si sa ancora dove e quando.

Cmq Fight Night 71 è stato un altro grande evento.

Kevin Lee è un potenziale fenomeno a soli 23 anni.

Tony Ferguson spettacolare come sempre e Thomson che sfodera una resistenza alla Lawler.

Frank Mir continua a stupire (nonostante la panza) e dice che gli piacerebbe lottare contro Fedor!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Luglio 2015)

UFC 194 (per adesso) non più Lawler Hendricks, ma Robbie Lawler vs Carlos Condit (che sarà il main event in uno stadio da 100.000 posti)!
Pare certo anche Hendricks vs Woodley oltre al già annunciato Aldo vs McGregor.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Luglio 2015)

Dillashaw


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Luglio 2015)

Belli come sempre gli eventi su Fox.

Gran performance di Lauzon anche se speravo in una guerra.

Barboza forte, imprevedibile ed esplosivo come sempre! E' uno dei fighter più spettacolari in circolazione.
Ora merita un top 5 che credo e spero sia Eddie Alvarez visto che Pettis e Khabib sono infortunati, Melendez squalificato un anno per doping, Cerrone e Anjos si sfidano per il titolo e mi sembra che Michael Johnson è già impegnato contro Dariush.

Miesha Tate pani pesanti da far paura che fa barcollare volte Jessica.
E cmq che gnocca impressionante Miesha! Fisico e viso stupendo.

TJ bella prestazione e si conferma più forte di Barao. Il Brasiliano si sa che soffre molto il taglio del peso (e infatti mi sembra che ieri non l'aveva passato inizialmente) ed è ora di passare ai piuma a tutti i costi.


----------



## sbrodola (27 Luglio 2015)

Cmq anche Felder anche se ha perso vs Barboza mi pare uno da tenere d'occhio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Agosto 2015)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Cmq anche Felder anche se ha perso vs Barboza mi pare uno da tenere d'occhio.



Già! Che bella divisione i Leggeri.

Domani UFC 190 che è poca roba in confronto non solo a UFC 189, ma anche con l'evento di settimana scorsa su Fox e pare anche molto inferiore al UFC 191.

Rousey vs Correia. Mi stanno antipatiche entrambe. Spero solo in una guerra in piedi.

Shogun vs Little Nog è l'unico match che mi interessa per sperare in un ennesima rinascita di un Fighter del passato come Mauricio Rua!

Struve vs Minotauro. Vorrei una vittoria del Brasiliano.


----------



## O Animal (1 Agosto 2015)




----------



## O Animal (2 Agosto 2015)

Non è una donna... È una macchina da combattimento... Proverei a metterla direttamente contro gli uomini...

Bella la prima ripresa tra Rua e Nogueira...


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Agosto 2015)

Devastante questa donna, un carro armato vivente.


----------



## Snake (2 Agosto 2015)

andava di fretta la ragazza


----------



## O Animal (2 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> andava di fretta la ragazza











I meme brasiliani sono spettacolari...


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Agosto 2015)

Women's Bantamweight si conferma di gran lunga la peggior divisione della UFC,Bethe è veramente imbarazzante.
L'unica speranza di vedere un bel match è Cris Cyborg,o magari la solita Miesha.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> andava di fretta la ragazza



Anche tu guardi UFC Snake?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Women's Bantamweight si conferma di gran lunga la peggior divisione della UFC,Bethe è veramente imbarazzante.
> L'unica speranza di vedere un bel match è Cris Cyborg,o magari la solita Miesha.



Credo solo Cyborg...hai visto quanto cavolo è migliorata nella Boxe Ronda??? Miesha può farcela solo col pugno della domenica...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Agosto 2015)

Evento guardabile nonostante la pessima card.

Gadelha è veramente forte. Ora può prendersi la rivincita contro Joanna.
Bigfoot vince, ma tanto non andrà da nessuna parte.
Struve vince, ma non migliora per niente...a momenti perdeva contro un finitissimo Minotauro.
Shogun regala sempre emozioni!!! Sembrava spacciato dopo il primo round e invece da mitico incassatore che è riesce a vincere. Ancora ci spero in una sua rinascita anche se è durissima...
Ronda questa volta sceglie di distruggerla a forza di legnate e ci riesce subito (come sempre). Ora che è/sta migliorando anche con la Boxe è finita per tutte...

Sarebbe figo vederla contro Tj Dillashaw, ma tanto è impossibile.


----------



## Snake (2 Agosto 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Anche tu guardi UFC Snake?



nah, la conosco di fama come Maycoso nella boxe ma non seguo sport di combattimento


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Agosto 2015)

La ronda tra l'altro mi fa un sesso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Agosto 2015)

Bel Fight Night...

Bel primo round tra il giovanissimo Borg (classe 93) e l'imbattuto Herrera. Domina a terra Borg e vince l'incontro (perdendo litri di sangue per una gomitata sul sopracciglio)
La Brasiliana distrugge Sara. Non me l'aspettavo.
Il match degli Heavy l'ho saltato.

Co Main era tutta la vita di Johnson (tifavo anch'io Dariush) che è in grandissima forma. Superiore in piedi e si difendeva bene dai (ridicoli) takedown dell'Iraniano.
Quanto le odio queste decisioni ridicole...

Main Event mi ha fatto impressione il fisico di St.Preux (ma da quandè che ce l'ha??). In piedi l'Americano è stato superiore andando vicino a metterlo k.o, ma Glover resiste e lo finisce a terra (ho notato anche un cardio decisamente superiore rispetto all'Americano).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> .



Torniamo a parlare di UFC. Chi vedi favorito a UFC 194 tra Weidman-Rockhold???
E te la sentì di fare una classifica su chi sono i 4 più forti nei medi (ovviamente tra Chris, Luke, Jacare e Yoel)?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Torniamo a parlare di UFC. Chi vedi favorito a UFC 194 tra Weidman-Rockhold???
> E te la sentì di fare una classifica su chi sono i 4 più forti nei medi (ovviamente tra Chris, Luke, Jacare e Yoel)?



Difficile. Sulla carta Luke ha le caratteristiche migliori per contrastare Weidman,ma vedo il campione come favorito.
La classifica è come l'hai scritta tu


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Difficile. Sulla carta Luke ha le caratteristiche migliori per contrastare Weidman,ma vedo il campione come favorito.
> La classifica è come l'hai scritta tu



In effetti anch'io vedo Chris e Luke migliori di Jacare (senza togliere nulla a Yoel), ma non mi spiego perché la maggior parte vede Souza come il migliore della divisione. 
Il Brasiliano ok, è probabilmente il migliore nel BJJ ed é un ottimo striker, ma ha perso contro un Rockhold che era la metà del lottatore che è oggi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> In effetti anch'io vedo Chris e Luke migliori di Jacare (senza togliere nulla a Yoel), ma non mi spiego perché la maggior parte vede Souza come il migliore della divisione.
> Il Brasiliano ok, è probabilmente il migliore nel BJJ ed é un ottimo striker, ma ha perso contro un Rockhold che era la metà del lottatore che è oggi.



Jacare è un fenomeno di livello mondiale nel BJJ,il migliore nella UFC in questo campo.
Ha anche un buono striking con ottima potenza,migliorato molto negli anni.
Se batte Romero andrà sicuramente a lottare per il titolo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2015)

Vediamo se azzecco qualche pronostico

Johnson vs Dodson 2
Mi aspetto una vittoria del mostro Johnson (che lo voglio al piú presto nei gallo), ma Dodson mi pare in forma e bello motivato (la moglie ha partorito un altro bambino), quindi non lo do spacciato. 

Mir vs Arlovski
Punto sul vecchio volpone Mir che in caso di vittoria supererà le vittorie di Anderson scrivendo un nuovo Record!
Sarà un match in piedi e molto violento. Il Bulgaro in piedi é meglio di Mir, ma Andrei ha una mascella ridicola...credo non arriveranno al terzo round.
.
Johnson vs Manuwa
Non voglio vedere Rumble col cardio imbarazzante visto contro Cormier...mi fido di lui e dico k.o al terzo round.

Vanzant vs Chambers
Due gnocche, ma tifo per la bionda che viene da una bellissima vittoria.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Settembre 2015)

PVZ,Rumble,Arlovski,Mighty Mouse


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2015)

Evento godibile

Vanzant domina Chambers.

Vedere Rumble é sempre uno spettacolo. Le bombe che tira penso siano le piú forti in UFC.
Ha fatto un takedown, il cardio sembra migliorato.

Mir contro Arlovski ha deluso tutti quanti. E questi due pensionati sono tra i migliori della categoria...
Per me aveva vinto Mir. Arlo verrà ucciso nel prossimo match (che sarà o per il titolo o contro Miocic, oppure contro il vincitore di JDS-Overeem).

Main Event Johnson illegale. Dominio per tutti i 5 round e quasi quasi lo mandava k.o
Ora spero andrà nei gallo, ma ci credo poco...rematch contro Benavidez o deve aspettare Cejudo-Formiga di novembre/dicembre? Se fosse cosí, che palle, lo rivedremo a primavera 2016.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Torniamo a parlare di UFC. Chi vedi favorito a UFC 194 tra Weidman-Rockhold??



Vedo favorito Weidman perche è piu completo e anche piu equillibrato di testa, questo per me conta, allora faccio la stessa domanda: Chi vedi favorito nella UFC 195 gennaio 2016 tra Lawler e Condit?? 



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Evento godibile
> Mir contro Arlovski ha deluso tutti quanti. E questi due pensionati sono tra i migliori della categoria...
> Per me aveva vinto Mir.



Quoto; anche per me aveva vinto Francisco Miranda


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Main Event Johnson illegale. Dominio per tutti i 5 round e quasi quasi lo mandava k.o
> Ora spero andrà nei gallo, ma ci credo poco...rematch contro Benavidez o deve aspettare Cejudo-Formiga di novembre/dicembre? Se fosse cosí, che palle, lo rivedremo a primavera 2016.



Per me non si muove da lì fino a quando non batterà il record di Anderson Silva,cosa che farà con facilità.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Vedo favorito Weidman perche è piu completo e anche piu equillibrato di testa, questo per me conta, allora faccio la stessa domanda: Chi vedi favorito nella UFC 195 gennaio 2016 tra Lawler e Condit??
> 
> 
> 
> Quoto; anche per me aveva vinto Francisco Miranda



Robbie Lawler ora é assolutamente il piú forte della divisione. Ma...ma ha preso tante tante tante legnate nella sua lunga carriera, potrebbe calare da un momento all'altro. Quindi resta un incognita.
Spero che resista ancora un altro match!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Per me non si muove da lì fino a quando non batterà il record di Anderson Silva,cosa che farà con facilità.



Potrebbe convincerlo quel furbacchione di Dana ricoprendolo di denaro...ma ti immagini un Johnson-Dillashaw??
Fossi in Demetrious proverei ad essere il primo fighter a tenere due cinture contemporaneamente.

Anche perché calcola ci sta Ronda che se non sbaglio ne ha solo una in meno (e lo raggiungerà a novembre).
Vedo favorita Ronda per battere il record di Silva.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Potrebbe convincerlo quel furbacchione di Dana ricoprendolo di denaro...ma ti immagini un Johnson-Dillashaw??
> Fossi in Demetrious proverei ad essere il primo fighter a tenere due cinture contemporaneamente.
> 
> Anche perché calcola ci sta Ronda che se non sbaglio ne ha solo una in meno (e lo raggiungerà a novembre).
> Vedo favorita Ronda per battere il record di Silva.



Se restano nelle loro divisioni lo battono entrambi.
Ronda poi ha avversari di livello veramente infimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se restano nelle loro divisioni lo battono entrambi.
> Ronda poi ha avversari di livello veramente infimo.



Appunto. Mi sembra uno spreco di tempo per Johnson battere il record si Anderson quando verrà superato subito da Ronda.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Robbie Lawler ora é assolutamente il piú forte della divisione. Ma...ma ha preso tante tante tante legnate nella sua lunga carriera, potrebbe calare da un momento all'altro. Quindi resta un incognita.
> Spero che resista ancora un altro match!!!



Condit è tostissimo, lo vedo favorito per il suo cardio, quello sicuro e che questa sara una guerra ancora piu sanguinosa di Lawler-Mcdonald


----------



## sbrodola (11 Settembre 2015)

Intanto UFC 191 sembra essere stato il peggior evento dal punto di vista economico per UFC degli ultimi 10 anni. I pesi mosca non attirano il grtande pubblico a quanto sembra.
Mi sa che dovranno rivedere le categorie di peso in basso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Condit è tostissimo, lo vedo favorito per il suo cardio, quello sicuro e che questa sara una guerra ancora piu sanguinosa di Lawler-Mcdonald



É fortissimo e soprattutto spettacolare, ma se Robbie non cala lo vedo favorito.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2015)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Intanto UFC 191 sembra essere stato il peggior evento dal punto di vista economico per UFC degli ultimi 10 anni. I pesi mosca non attirano il grtande pubblico a quanto sembra.
> Mi sa che dovranno rivedere le categorie di peso in basso.



Additittura peggior evento...passasse ai gallo Johnson

Intanto annunciato per il 17 gennaio Tj vs Cruz!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2015)

Torna e vince Sakara! Peró non mi ha convinto...ha preso tanti colpi contro un avversario debole.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Ottobre 2015)

Stanotte UFC 192 assolutamente da non perdere [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION].
Peccato per quel pirla di Hendricks


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Ottobre 2015)

Già che pirla quel panzone, gli mancavano ancora 20 libbre a meno di 10 ore dal weigh in.

Pronostici

Anche se Gus ha caratteristiche simili a Jones (che distrusse Cormier), non ha assolutamente la lotta dell'americano...vorrei dire DC, ma sento che Gus riuscirà a stupire tutti un altra volta.

Evans contro Bader é difficile perché non si sa come torna Rashad, ma se sta bene lo distrugge al primo round.

Curioso di ri-vedere Bagautinov e spero in una sua vittoria per il bene della categoria Fly.

Curioso anche per questo Northcutt dal fisico mostruoso. E ovviamente scontata la vittoria di Namajunas.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Ottobre 2015)

Main event pazzesco,uno dei migliori incontri dell'anno.
Dispiace per Gus,ma Cormier ha assolutamente meritato la vittoria.
E ora non ci resta che aspettare quello là....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Ottobre 2015)

Grandissimo evento

Nei prelims confermato il mio pronostico di vittoria facile per Namajunas.
Grandissimo Northcutt! Ha combattuto contro un esperto buon fighter come Trevino, e, al primo errore dell'avversario, ha tirato fuori un aggressività impressionante. Complimenti.
Rodriguez non impressiona affatto.

Penna vs eye match inguardabile

Bagautinov vs Benavidez attendisti fino alla fine eh.
Vittoria normalissima per Joseph, vinto da qualche colpo potente a segno e basta. Il Russo poteva vincere se tentava il tutto per tutto nell'ultimo round. Peccato, ma almeno è tornato in ottima forma.

I massimi l'ho saltati. Com'è sto Magomedov? Da top 10???

Rashad meno mobile di quello che era, ed é lo stesso riuscito nel secondo round a dominare Bader. Vittoria di Bader in base a cosa? A quei ridicoli pugnetti?
Ryan ora verrà distrutto da Rumble!!!

Main Event. Primo round DC fa vedere il suo punto forte e Gus soffre, ma in piedi lo svedese si fa valere. Nel 2 round DC cerca in tutti i modi di atterrarlo, ma Gus scappa e riesce addirittura ad atterrarlo lui stesso ahah. Nel clinch peró subisce troppo Gus.
DC anche nel 3 round fa vedere che è migliorato nello striking, ma crolla quasi alla fine dopo la Big ginocchiata! Il ciccione soffre i colpi alla panza, ma riesce ad essere superiore nel 4 round proprio nello striking.
Prestazione cmq superiore di Cormier che questa volta mi ha colpito veramente.
Bella scena finale di sportività (come spesso accade in questo Sport!).


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Ottobre 2015)

Io sono gia aspettando 

UFC 194 incredibile cartelera per il 12-12-15

Jose Aldo vs. Conor McGregor
Chris Weidman vs. Luke Rockhold
Yoel Romero vs. Ronaldo Souza
Max Holloway vs. Jeremy Stephens
Demian Maia vs. Gunnar Nelson
Urijah Faber vs. Frankie Saenz
Tecia Torres vs. Michelle Waterson
Kevin Lee vs. Leonardo Santos
Warlley Alves vs. Colby Covington
John Makdessi vs. Yancy Medeiros
Magomed Mustafaev vs. Joe Proctor
Marcio Alexandre Jr. vs. Court McGee

E poi il 2 di gennaio UFC 195 dove forse vedremo la lotta piu sanguinosa degli ultimi tempi con Tempesta Lawler e Natural Born Killer Condit

Imperdibile!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io sono gia aspettando
> 
> UFC 194 incredibile cartelera per il 12-12-15
> 
> ...



E' la miglior card della storia UFC (e chissà forse anche dell'intero sport).
Fantastici anche i preliminari che equivalgono ad un Fight Night con Faber nel Main Event, il promettente Kevin Lee (1992), l'incontro delle Femmine, i due imbattuti (giovani) Covington e Alves e il Russo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Novembre 2015)

Vitor umilia un altra volta Hendo. L'ultima volta c'era la scusa della TRT e adesso che cosa si inventano? Vitor he's back!


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Novembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Vitor umilia un altra volta Hendo. L'ultima volta c'era la scusa della TRT e adesso che cosa si inventano? Vitor he's back!



Hendo è strafinito.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Novembre 2015)

Ronda Rousey *massacrata* da Holly Holm.
Pazzesco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Novembre 2015)

Ora a mente lucida (passato lo schock del main event) posso commentare l'evento che è entrato nella storia delle MMA.

Primo match noioso (facilmente prevedibile), ma, secondo me, meritava la vittoria il Gigante Olandese.
Buonissimo incontro, che mantiene le aspettative, tra Hall e Whittaker. L'Atleta di casa si dimostra superiore a Hall che ha fatto il match della vita contro Mousasi. Ultimo round spettacolare! Contento per Robert!!!
Il Super Samoano manda facilmente a nanna la mascella debole di quella pippa di Bigfoot.
Joanna domina il match contro Letorneau facendo vedere a tutti la sua grande Muay Thai.
Main Event (difficile analizzarlo come match normale) clamoroso. Ronda non riesce mai ad entrare nel match, la Holm mantiene benissimo la distanza mettendo a segno fin da subito colpi potenti. Anche nel clinch non subisce l'ex pugile e continua a sferrare colpi assurdi. E poi...poi riesce addirittura ad umiliarla due volte. La prima con la gaffe quando Ronda non la prende e casca sulla rete. La seconda è quando viene addirittura atterrata...
Holly la finisce nel secondo round con altri colpi terrificanti mandandola k.o.

Che dire sull'evento...Ripeto che è stato tutto molto bello, tra la bellezza dell'Australia, il Record dei spettatori, lo stadio, aggiungo i 2 atleti di casa nella main card che vincono, il momento più scioccante nel Main Event...è stato un ottimo antipasto per UFC 194 (che probabilmente batterà il Record incassi raggiunto soltanto 4 mesi prima con una card seppur di altissimo livello, ma che vale la metà
di questa di dicembre)!

Per la UFC si sta chiudendo un anno storico, che speriamo chiuderà alla grande e che continuerà sempre di più a espandersi nel Mondo (le premesse ci sono).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Novembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ronda Rousey *massacrata* da Holly Holm.
> Pazzesco.



Ma è stata la prima volta che Rousey è stata atterrata?


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Novembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma è stata la prima volta che Rousey è stata atterrata?



Con "atterrata" intendi sdraiata da un colpo? Si è la prima volta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Novembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Con "atterrata" intendi sdraiata da un colpo? Si è la prima volta.



No, dicevo un takedown, ma non credo che é stato ip primo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Novembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> No, dicevo un takedown, ma non credo che é stato ip primo.



Miesha l'ha atterrata nel secondo incontro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> .



Buon ZAZA, penso che Rousey vs Holm è il più grande Upset dell'UFC (dopo solo a GSP-Serra), superiore a TJ-Barao e Jones-Shogun.
Che ne pensi?


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Novembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Buon ZAZA, penso che Rousey vs Holm è il più grande Upset dell'UFC (dopo solo a GSP-Serra), superiore a TJ-Barao e Jones-Shogun.
> Che ne pensi?



Per me TJ-Barao è davanti.
Jones era il favorito contro Shogun


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Per me TJ-Barao è davanti.
> Jones era il favorito contro Shogun



Come mai davanti?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Novembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Come mai davanti?



Barao era considerato superiore in ogni singola area.
Ronda ha uno striking imbarazzante e lo sapevano tutti,ma non ci si aspettava una gestione della distanza e difesa così perfetta dei takedown da parte di Holly.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Barao era considerato superiore in ogni singola area.
> Ronda ha uno striking imbarazzante e lo sapevano tutti,ma non ci si aspettava una gestione della distanza e difesa così perfetta dei takedown da parte di Holly.



Invece dimostrò uno striker fenomenale TJ

Ora se Cruz fosse in forma, chi è il favorito secondo te per l'incontro di gennaio tra appunto Cruz e Dillashaw?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Novembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Invece dimostrò uno striker fenomenale TJ
> 
> Ora se Cruz fosse in forma, chi è il favorito secondo te per l'incontro di gennaio tra appunto Cruz e Dillashaw?



Quattro anni di inattività,con un incontro in mezzo,sono troppi anche per un fenomeno come Dom. Dico TJ.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Dicembre 2015)

Meno 7 giorni a UFC 194


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Dicembre 2015)

Novità sull'esordio di CM Punk? Si parlava di fine anno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Dicembre 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Novità sull'esordio di CM Punk? Si parlava di fine anno.



Niente di ufficiale,ma a sensazione ci sarà da aspettare ancora un bel po'.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Dicembre 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Novità sull'esordio di CM Punk? Si parlava di fine anno.



Credo 2017, ma secondo me ha fatto una grandissima cavolata...ha 38 anni se non sbaglio, lui dice che vincerà il titolo, ma la categoria dei medi è comandata da 4 mostri...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Dicembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Credo 2017, ma secondo me ha fatto una grandissima cavolata...ha 38 anni se non sbaglio, lui dice che vincerà il titolo, ma la categoria dei medi è comandata da 4 mostri...



Secondo me tempo 3-4 incontri e tornerà in WWE con la coda tra le gambe.


----------



## sbrodola (6 Dicembre 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Novità sull'esordio di CM Punk? Si parlava di fine anno.



Dana White (presidente UFC), intervistato pochi giorni fa, ha detto che al 100% debutterà bel 2016.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Dicembre 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Secondo me tempo 3-4 incontri e tornerà in WWE con la coda tra le gambe.



Per me infatti farà massimo 3-4 incontri.

Almeno Lesnar aveva la base sulla lotta. CM Punk niente...


----------



## mr.wolf (11 Dicembre 2015)

dove la posso seguire in tv?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Dicembre 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> dove la posso seguire in tv?



Solo su Sky. Fox Sport.

Oppure sul web.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ci siamo,ci siamo 
Tempo di pronostici:

*Holloway vs Stephens:* Max è più giovane e più tecnico,Stephens più esperto. Mi fido di *Holloway*.

*Maia vs Nelson:* Match interessantissimo. Entrambi specialisti di Jiu Jitsu,Maia dovrebbe avere il vantaggio in questa categoria,visto che stiamo parlando di un vero fenomeno della disciplina. In piedi tutta la vita Gunni,vista anche l'ottima prestazione contro un pericoloso striker come Thatch. Dico *Nelson*.

*Jacare vs Romero:* Si inizia a fare sul serio. Due mostri nel grappling (svariati titoli mondiali nel BJJ per Jacare,medaglia olimpica d'argento nella lotta per Yoel) che hanno col tempo sviluppato uno striking esplosivo e pericoloso. Vedo meglio *Jacare*,più tecnico.

*Weidman vs Rockhold:* Come avevo già scritto nel topic,ritengo che Luke sia per caratteristiche fisiche la minaccia numero uno per Chris,essendo l'unico tra i top in grado di pareggiarlo in stazza e lunghezza. Oltre a ciò,siamo di fronte ad un lottatore completo: lo striking non è potentissimo,ma è tecnico e preciso,nella lotta ci sa fare e ed è anche molto bravo nel BJJ. Ovviamente anche Weidman è completo,meno tecnico ma con più forza bruta. Dico *Weidman* visto che è il campione in carica,ma non mi stupirei per nulla in caso di vittoria di Rockhold.

*Aldo vs McGregor:* Aiuto  Adoro Conor e sicuramente il suo striking particolare può dare problemi a Aldo,ma José è davvero troppo completo. Anche se Conor riuscisse a metterlo in difficoltà in piedi,Aldo potrebbe atterrarlo senza troppi problemi e sfoggiare la sua cintura nera in BJJ. Spero davvero di sbagliarmi,ma devo dire *Aldo*.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Dicembre 2015)

Incredibile errore di Weidman..


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Dicembre 2015)

Non si credo.. veramente incredibile... oggi ho visto due campioni come Weidman e Aldo farsi "harakiri".. cmq onore per Rokhold e anche Mcgregor. Grandissimo evento forse il miigliore di sempre.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Dicembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ci siamo,ci siamo
> Tempo di pronostici:
> 
> *Holloway vs Stephens:* Max è più giovane e più tecnico,Stephens più esperto. Mi fido di *Holloway*.
> ...



Un solo pronostico azzeccato,ma le analisi erano giuste 
Dico da mesi che Rockhold era il più pericoloso,ma mi aspettavo moooolto di più da Weidman.
Comunque,benvenuti nell'era McGregor  Non si sopravvive a quel sinistro.


----------



## O Animal (13 Dicembre 2015)

Serata spettacolare.. Bellissimo anche il pugno dato da Aldo semi-svenuto e in caduta libera..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Dicembre 2015)

C ome evento c'é da dire che é stato noiosetto, c'erano tutti i presupposti per un evento da fantascienza. 

Prelims Kevin Lee mi delude andando giú contro quello dai...
Contento per la bella vittoria di Alves, poi per Torres e anche per Faber.

Main Card
Mi aspettavo piú intensita tra Max e Stephen. Non aggiungo altro che é meglio.
Nelson si fa dominare per tutto il match da Maia non rimanendo mai in piedi e non é stato capace di bloccare quasi nessun takedown (e il Brasiliano non é un mago in questo vabbé).

Quí arriva la mia piú grande felicità. Vittoria di Romero!!! In pochi credevano nell'orso brutto, cattivo con mani di pietra e mi godo il momento.
Souza delude, non riesce ad imporre il suo ritmo e si vedeva che temeva i pugni di Yoel, che ha fatto un match perfetto tra difesa dei takedown, colpi precisi e un bel ground and pound al primo round.
Non capisco i fischi...vittoria meritata.

Weidman deve lavorare...aveva ragione Luke dicendo che é troppo lento, che non ha incontrato la nuova generazione...statico, in piedi combina poco e riesce ad avere la meglio solo al primo round. Luke dopo é venuto fuori, si é dimostrato, a terra poi nessun medio può alzarsi (forse solo Romero?). Ha meritato la vittoria e adesso puó esserci quello che pronosticavo tempo fa: dominio Aka Team se vince Velasquez (e se magari si riprende Khabib).

Main Event é stato semplicemente sfortuna...non puó essere paragonato a Silva vs Weidman 1 perché non c'é stato nessun dominio, ma solo un colpo per ciascuno dove Aldo é andato giú. Rematch assolutamente.
Contento per McGregor, ora si apre il mondo avanti a lui, é l'uomo della federazione, ma spero di vedere prima il rematch e poi il match per il titolo leggeri (anche se rischia la vita tagliando cosí tanto l'Irlandese).


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Dicembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Main Event é stato semplicemente sfortuna...non puó essere paragonato a Silva vs Weidman 1 perché non c'é stato nessun dominio, ma solo un colpo per ciascuno dove Aldo é andato giú. Rematch assolutamente.
> Contento per McGregor, ora si apre il mondo avanti a lui, é l'uomo della federazione, ma spero di vedere prima il rematch e poi il match per il titolo leggeri (anche se rischia la vita tagliando cosí tanto l'Irlandese).



Sfortuna? È successo esattamente ciò che Conor ha predetto prima dell'incontro: "Si distenderà con il destro e lo colpirò con il sinistro. Al primo scontro,José cadrà". Parola per parola. Non sottovalutare Mystic Mac.


----------



## Sesfips (13 Dicembre 2015)

Madonna grandissimo Conor. Che idolo. Fortissimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Dicembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sfortuna? È successo esattamente ciò che Conor ha predetto prima dell'incontro: "Si distenderà con il destro e lo colpirò con il sinistro. Al primo scontro,José cadrà". Parola per parola. Non sottovalutare Mystic Mac.



E' stato un colpo da maestro, come dice lui "la precisione (Conor) batte la potenza (Aldo), e il tempismo (sempre McGregor) batte la velocità (sempre Josè), ma 10 secondi di match non mi possono far pensare che ha vinto il più forte.
Sono contento per McGregor, è il campione giusto per espandere questo sport (vende 4 volte i ppv che faceva un certo Jon Jones), ma voglio un rematch (magari nei leggeri) per stabilire chi veramente è il più forte.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Dicembre 2015)

tempismo perfetto alla karate style per McGregor. Aldo alla fine ha subito il trash talk dell'irlandese , entra nel ring con lo sguardo basso , attacca a testa bassa e cade nella trappola preparata dall'avversario, di certo il suo team fatto da persone dotate di poc intelligenza non l'ha aiutato per niente. Weidman che tenta goffamente i calci girati in stile edson barbosa ma fallisce miseramente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Dicembre 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> tempismo perfetto alla karate style per McGregor. Aldo alla fine ha subito il trash talk dell'irlandese , entra nel ring con lo sguardo basso , attacca a testa bassa e cade nella trappola preparata dall'avversario, di certo il suo team fatto da persone dotate di poc intelligenza non l'ha aiutato per niente. Weidman che tenta goffamente i calci girati in stile edson barbosa ma fallisce miseramente



Ho letto commenti di gente non nuova alle MMA dare per finito Aldo per non essersi rinnovato, magari avrebbe vinto lo stesso Conor, ma voglio un rematch per capire veramente se è più forte McGregor.

Su Weidman lì ha perso il match. Luke ha dichiarato che non aveva più fato nel secondo round (per via degli antibiotici presi per l'infezione al piede 15 giorni prima del match), quindi gli sarebbe bastato controllare l'incontro e avrebbe vinto, ma è stato giusto così (e lo dico da grande fan di Weidman), Rockhold si è dimostrato più forte su tutti i campi ed è giusto che è lui il Campione.

Nella conferenza stampa ha detto che vuole Vitor Belfort per vendicare la sconfitta!
Quindi ci sarà Rockhold vs Belfort/Romero e sicuramente Weidman vs Souza/Romero.

Il problema di Belfort è che se perde contro Silva (si scontreranno a Marzo ad UFC 197 in Brasile) non andrà per il titolo...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Dicembre 2015)

Domani ultimo evento dell'anno 2015.

UFC On Fox 17

Rafael Dos Anjos vs Donald Cerrone per il titolo Leggeri.
L'ultima sconfitta del Cowboy è stata proprio contro il Brasiliano (più di 2 anni fa), e da lì, ha fatto registrare 8 vittorie di fila contro quasi tutti grandi lottatori come Barboza, Miller, Dunham, Henderson, Jury, Alvarez.
Dos Anjos è in formissima. La sua ultima sconfitta è contro Khabib Nurmagomedov nel 2014. Viene da 4 vittorie di fila battendo gente come Diaz, Henderson e soprattutto umiliando Anthony Pettis strappandogli la cintura.
Cerrone per vincere dovrà stare sempre in piedi colpendolo con quei calci pazzeschi, cercherà di allontanarlo sfruttando il suo allungo. Con il cardio non dovrebbe avere problemi.
Il Brasiliano credo che lo presserà da pazzi cercando di buttarlo a terra dove è di un altro livello rispetto all'avversario.
*Rafael Dos Anjos per sottomissione al 4° o 5° round*.

Junior Dos Santos vs Alistair Overeem. Sfida tra due Pesi Massimi.
Il Brasiliano dopo la conclusione della trilogia (persa) con Velasquez, ha battuto soffrendo un fortissimo Stipe Miocic. Invece Overeem dopo la ridicola sconfitta contro Rothwell viene da due belle vittorie contro Nelson e Struve. Dico due belle vittorie perchè l'ho visto migliorato nel cardio e sotto questo aspetto lo vedo bene anche domani (visto che si è presentato molto sgonfiato al weigh in).
Credo che Overeem sia un avversario pericoloso per Cigano. Il Brasiliano è un salame spalle alla rete (punto debole il suo e punto forte di Overeem), abbassa la guardia più volte e Alistair cercherà di schiacciarlo alla gabbia per poi tirargli quelle ginocchiate mortali. Spero sia migliorato Dos Santos nel wrestling allenandosi all'American Top (e che dimostri ancora di avere una mascella tosta).
Cmq mi fido del miglioramento di Cigano e dico *Junior Dos Santos per ko al 2° o 3° round*.

Michael Johnson vs Nate Diaz nei Pesi Leggeri.
Johnson è in formissima mentre Diaz combatte poco da anni. *Michael Johnson per decisione unanime*.

Poi mi interessano il match del debuto di Karolina e il match nei Prelims tra Oliveira e Jury.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Dicembre 2015)

Per me Junior vs Overeem non va oltre il primo round 
Purtroppo vedo male Cowboy contro RDA.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Dicembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Per me Junior vs Overeem non va oltre il primo round
> Purtroppo vedo male Cowboy contro RDA.



TKO di Allistar contro Junior nel secondo.. e poi Rafael ha veramente distruto l'cowboy nei primi secondi, non ho visto mai nessuno fare questo a uno cosi tosto come Cerrone, questo 2015 ne abbiamo veramente visto delle belle...

Io sono già aspettando la guerra Lawler-Condit..


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2015)

I miglioramenti di Overeem da quanto si è trasferito a Jackson-Wink sono davvero notevoli,ora è davvero un serio contender.
Il povero Junior sembra soffrire le vere e proprie battaglie di questi ultimi anni.
Cowboy


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Dicembre 2015)

Bellissimo evento. Gli eventi fox non deludono quasi mai.

Le donne si confermano delle dure. Grande spettacolo tra la new entry polacca e la bella Randa. Pensavo sarebbe stato il miglior incontro dell'evento, ma ci si è avvicinato.
Queste Polacche in piedi sono veramente toste, hanno una Muay Thai assurda. 
La divisione straw è molto meglio della Bantam.
Queste due cmq faranno strada.

Poi ecco quí la sorpresa della serata. Diaz, dopo aver perso il primo round, stupisce tutti quanti battendo in piedi Johnson.
Che grande Nate, spettacolo sia nel combattimento che come intrattenitore, prese in giro simpatiche all'avversario con tanto di buffonata sul gong finale.
Poi ti pareva che non mancava la frecciata a McGregor eh ahah

Dos Santos vs Overeem è stata una delusione. Ok che Cigano stava perdendo il match, ma Miragliotta è un idiota a stoppare dai. Per prima cosa mancavano 17 secondi e poi Junior non ha sbattuto la testa per terra, ma non si era neanche coperto con le mani, si stava solo girando. Come diavolo ti viene in mente di stoppare??? No, non lo accetto. Ora mi auguro gli diano un altro avversario tosto (magari Werdum se perde). Mente quel salame di Overeem torna ad essere pericoloso.

Cerrone deludente. Si è confermato un buffone solo chiacchiere. Ai primi colpi si è messo paura ed ha finito il match in maniera indegna. Un po' di cuore figlio mio...ora un match per il titolo lo vedrà da spettatore o sul ring al massimo tra 2-3 anni.
Grande Dos Anjos che si conferma la belva degli ultimi tempi mangiandosi il ciarlatano (forse senza prendersi neanche un colpo). Dopo fa capire a McGregor che dovrà passare su di lui per il titolo.

Dos Anjos proverà a vendicare José Aldo per il suo Brasile.

Ora cmq la moda del momento sarà attaccare MacGregor (giustamente) perché un match con lui porta soldi a palate


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Dicembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> I miglioramenti di Overeem da quanto si è trasferito a Jackson-Wink sono davvero notevoli,ora è davvero un serio contender.
> Il povero Junior sembra soffrire le vere e proprie battaglie di questi ultimi anni.
> Cowboy



Si allena con Jones quindi?


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Si allena con Jones quindi?



Si,da più di un anno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2016)

UFC 195 mantiene le aspettative. Avversari messi apposta per dare spettacolo e brutalità.

McDonald di un altra categoria rispetto all'avversario, ma si è accorto pure lui che la stava per pagare cara, e, grazie alla sua abilità, è riuscito a girare la sottomissione portando a casa la vittoria. Bene così. Speriamo che la sfiga non si rimetta in mezzo.

Dustin Poirier vs Joe Duffy è stata una guerra (proprio come pensavo). Primo round violentissimo! Entrambi gli atleti possono diventare dei grandi combattenti. Poirier più esplosivo, alla ricerca del ko, ottimo mento, abile anche a terra. Joe grande boxe precisa con ottimo tempismo, ottimo mento pure per lui, mi é sembrato più mobile di Dustin. A terra oggi ha fatto vedere poco però...pensavo avrebbe vinto sottomettendolo.
Per Dustin é stato lo scontro della svolta. Con questa vittoria entrerà in top 15 confermandosi un tipo duro.
Joe non deve mollare. È una sconfitta che ci sta. Ora sotto con un altro nome importante (così entrerà anche lui in top 15).

Da Trujillo mi aspettavo un ko, ma bene così. Certo che è enorme nei leggeri...

Brandao vs Ortega va tutto come avevo previsto. Diego sempre alla ricerca del knock-out con Ortega che incassa benissimo, si muove benissimo nell'ottagono, lo colpisce con grande tempismo e poi lo sottomette.
Bravissimi entrambi. 

Larkin contro il Russo è stato un altro bel match. Tosti entrambi. Ora il Russo è nel giro dei grandi.

Arlovski l'unico modo per vincere era presentarsi come ha fatto con Browne: mobile e aggredendolo senza paura. Invece sbaglia approccio e al primo colpo pesante barcolla per poi essere finito con altri 2-3 colpi.
Miocic che strilla contro il duo Fertitta-White è da applausi AHAHAH

Main Event pazzesco. Carlos si sapeva che avrebbe fatto il calcolatore, ma Robbie continua a resistere bene. Li sentiva i colpi ogni volta che Lawler colpiva duro (e ti credo, con quelle mani che ha). Ma solo io ci sono rimasto di sasso quando Lawler ha barcollato verso tipo il 4 round con quel pugno di Condit? Preciso, ma leggero...e poi ovviamente ha stupito la resistenza eroica di Condit. Come diavolo ha fatto a finire l'incontro...

Questi due sono dei guerrieri. Non ho parole. Ogni volta Lawler mi fa perdere anni di vita. Condit si è dimostrato pericoloso per Lawler, ma il campione è riuscito a stare lontano da quei calci e ha meritato la vittoria. Grande sportività alla fine. Questo si che è uno sport.


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Gennaio 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Main Event pazzesco. Carlos si sapeva che avrebbe fatto il calcolatore, ma Robbie continua a resistere bene. Li sentiva i colpi ogni volta che Lawler colpiva duro (e ti credo, con quelle mani che ha). Ma solo io ci sono rimasto di sasso quando Lawler ha barcollato verso tipo il 4 round con quel pugno di Condit? Preciso, ma leggero...e poi ovviamente ha stupito la resistenza eroica di Condit. Come diavolo ha fatto a finire l'incontro...
> 
> Questi due sono dei guerrieri. Non ho parole. Ogni volta Lawler mi fa perdere anni di vita. Condit si è dimostrato pericoloso per Lawler, ma il campione è riuscito a stare lontano da quei calci e ha meritato la vittoria. Grande sportività alla fine. Questo si che è uno sport.



Lawler - Condit un spot per la UFC come era previsto veramente pazzesco, due che non mollano mai per MAI, l'cuore di Lawler nel quinto da campione, per me Condit ne aveva vinto 3 round su 5 il primo il terzo è il quarto.. cmq Robbie è un grandissimo campione e come hanno detto entrambi alla fine tutti meritiamo la rivincita.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Gennaio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Lawler - Condit un spot per la UFC come era previsto veramente pazzesco, due che non mollano mai per MAI, l'cuore di Lawler nel quinto da campione, per me Condit ne aveva vinto 3 round su 5 il primo il terzo è il quarto.. cmq Robbie è un grandissimo campione e come hanno detto entrambi alla fine tutti meritiamo la rivincita.



A me hanno colpito molto le parole di entrambi.
Lawler ha detto tipo che oggi ci sono due vincitori e vorrebbe rifare l'incont
Condit ha risposto ad una domanda di Ariel (se secondo lui ha vinto) e Carlos gli ha detto di no, che deve rivesere l'incontro (come anch'io), ma non pensa di aver vinto.


----------



## sbrodola (5 Gennaio 2016)

Lawler 2 split decision su 3 nei suoi title fights secondo me abbastanza discutibili e anche con MacDonalds magari finiva uguale se andavano ai punti. Boh deve avere una condotta di gara/strategia che impressiona i giudici. 
Condit 495 colpi di cui 176 a segno vs i 177, 92 a segno di Lawler (di cui 53 nel 5° round). Round decisivo il 3° dato da 2 giudici al campione.
Comunque incontro epico, come lo era stato quello vs MacDonald


----------



## sbrodola (13 Gennaio 2016)

5 Marzo: Lightweight World Championship Conor McGregor Vs Rafael Dos Anjos


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2016)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> 5 Marzo: Lightweight World Championship Conor McGregor Vs Rafael Dos Anjos



E Holm vs Tate


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2016)

Vedo favorito Conor per stile, ma ho brutte sensazioni...cmq non vedo l'ora di vedere siparietti tra questi due! Ahah
Si sbrigassero perché manca poco al 5 marzo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Gennaio 2016)

Buonissima Fight Night

Il mio Matt mi è piaciuto tanto, grande cuore come sempre e attacchi rapidi e potenti. Era molto difficile vincere questo incontro calcolando l'atleticità e mascella di Browne, e infatti ha perso. Spero solo non si ritiri Mitrione. Offre sempre spettacolo.
Browne cmq non lo vedo tra i top, ma può diventarlo.

Delusione Pettis. Sconfitta più dura da digerire rispetto all'ultima. Mai mi sarei immaginato un Anthony così statico e prevedibile!!! Colpi precisi ok, ma ha fatto veramente poco. Sulla lotta si dimostra la solita schiappa, ma forza di volontà zero spaccato. A 30 secondi dalla fine continuava a stare fermo. Mah...torna a lavorare a testa bassa.
Complimenti ad Alvarez che sarà noioso, bruttissimo vedere un fighter che continua a spingere alla rete un avversario, ma solo così poteva vincere e ci è riuscito. Cmq Dos Anjos se lo mangia vivo...

Main Event che mantiene le aspettative. Dominick è riuscito ad evitare la pressione, lo scontro a viso aperto con TJ e il suo mordi e fuggi ha avuto la meglio. Spero solo che gli infortuni lo lascino stare, che garantisca quei 2 match all'anno che ti garantisce Dillashaw. Sono felice per Dominick, la sua carriera è commovente. Massimo rispetto per lui.

Chissà se Demetrious gli verrà fuori la voglia di un rematch con Cruz...


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Gennaio 2016)

Avevo predetto TJ,ma massima stima e rispetto per Cruz. Molti altri avrebbero gettato la spugna tempo fa.

Pettis per me deve trovare il modo di passare a 145 libbre. Nei pesi leggeri non ha la forza per contrastare i wrestler che pressano così tanto: ricordiamoci che Melendez lo stava mettendo in grossa difficoltà prima di cadere nella trappola della ghigliottina,poi RDA lo ha malmenato e ora Alvarez si è portato a casa una vittoria importantissima abbracciandolo contro la gabbia per 15 minuti. Così non va.

La cosa migliore della serata però è l'occhio di Mitrione:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Gennaio 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Main Event che mantiene le aspettative. Dominick è riuscito ad evitare la pressione, lo scontro a viso aperto con TJ e il suo mordi e fuggi ha avuto la meglio. Spero solo che gli infortuni lo lascino stare, che garantisca quei 2 match all'anno che ti garantisce Dillashaw. Sono felice per Dominick, la sua carriera è commovente. Massimo rispetto per lui.



Campione e lottatore vero, per me è il più intelligente di tutti nella UFC.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Avevo predetto TJ,ma massima stima e rispetto per Cruz. Molti altri avrebbero gettato la spugna tempo fa.
> 
> Pettis per me deve trovare il modo di passare a 145 libbre. Nei pesi leggeri non ha la forza per contrastare i wrestler che pressano così tanto: ricordiamoci che Melendez lo stava mettendo in grossa difficoltà prima di cadere nella trappola della ghigliottina,poi RDA lo ha malmenato e ora Alvarez si è portato a casa una vittoria importantissima abbracciandolo contro la gabbia per 15 minuti. Così non va.
> 
> ...



Ok che ora ci sono giganti di 180 cm nei Piuma però secondo me è esagerato. Pettis deve restare nei Leggeri.
E' giusto quello che dici sulle difficoltà di Pettis, deve lavorare sodo, ma io cmq penalizzerei questa tattica schifosa di immobilizzare l'avversario alla rete. Spero cambino qualcosa nel regolamento...


----------



## sbrodola (23 Gennaio 2016)

McGregor vestito come el chapo 
Ha fatto solita profezia: Dos Anjos ko entro il 1° minuto


----------



## sbrodola (23 Gennaio 2016)

Dimenticavo: nuovo italiano in UFC. 
Alessio Di Chirico combatterà a UFC Zagabria ad aprile. (contratto per un totale di 4 match)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2016)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> McGregor vestito come el chapo
> Ha fatto solita profezia: Dos Anjos ko entro il 1° minuto



Ha detto che vuole vincere la cintura Welter entro la fine dell'anno. Ora, magari non la vincerà mai, ma è già da rispettare per dire queste affermazioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2016)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Dimenticavo: nuovo italiano in UFC.
> Alessio Di Chirico combatterà a UFC Zagabria ad aprile. (contratto per un totale di 4 match)



A proposito...chi di voi segue atleti italiani di MMA??? Chi secondo voi sono i più forti?


----------



## sbrodola (30 Gennaio 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> A proposito...chi di voi segue atleti italiani di MMA??? Chi secondo voi sono i più forti?



Sinceramente seguo solo l'UFC. La notizia l'ho letta online e l'ho postata.
Ho seguito VenatorFC, visto che lo passa Fox Sports e l'unico italiano che per età e skills può ambire a palcoscenici più grandi mi è parso Marvin Vettori.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Gennaio 2016)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Sinceramente seguo solo l'UFC. La notizia l'ho letta online e l'ho postata.
> Ho seguito VenatorFC, visto che lo passa Fox Sports e l'unico italiano che per età e skills può ambire a palcoscenici più grandi mi è parso Marvin Vettori.



Anch'io seguo solo UFC e qualche evento importante MMA internazionale. Atleti Italiani purtroppo per mancanza di materiale sul web li seguo soltanto per quello che trovo (infatti non conoscevo Di Chirico). Oltre a Vettori mi piace molto Scatizzi, Botti e Schiavolin che é il piú maturo.
Ah...e ovviamente Sakara!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Gennaio 2016)

UFC On Fox 18

Bader maledetto, neanche ha fatto sfogare Anthony in piedi ahahah
Dai e quello voleva andare per il titolo...

Rothwell verrà massacrato il prossimo incontro. Faticava in piedi contro Josh...

Bel match di Rivera e Alcantara.

Mi dispiace per Sage che stava andando bene. Ha una aggressività impressionante, aveva vinto il primo round, ma schiena a terra si é fatto surclassare...puó diventare un grande fighter Northcutt.

Bene per la vittoria di Randy Brown.


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2016)

Pessimo Bader,pessimo.
Poverino Sage  nella lotta a terra è veramente indietro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Febbraio 2016)

Bella vittoria di Misha che domina in ogni aspetto l'avversario. Curioso di rivederlo.
Benavidez é un mostro. Gli é mancato solo il ko. Ora andrà per il titolo e se perde sarà sicuramente il suo ultimo match nei mosca...
OSP mi piace, sembra un Rumble piú piccolo. Fisico enorme e pugni potenti, peró molto lento.
Contento per Big Country anche se speravo in un castagnone delle sue.

Il Main Event volevo che durava di piú, ma l'importante é che ha perso Hendricks (ovvero il lottatore piú noioso). Quel maledetto di Johny c'ha riprovato a cristalizzare il match, ma Stephen si é subito liberato e quante glie ne ha date!!!
Questi atleti ti fanno amare le MMA, veloci, potenti e precisi. É incredibile come ha umiliato uno dei Fighter piú forti della UFC. Hendricks ha sempre dimostrato una mascella impressionante, ha perso solo per decisione, ha battuto il meglio della divisione (GSP, Condit, Lawler).
Tutto ció é assurdo ahah

Ora vi chiedo se sapete comé la mascella di Thompson calcolando che ha fatto pure 54 incontri di Kick (viincendoli tutti!).


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2016)

Wonderboy 
Questa sarà veramente una bella gatta da pelare per Lawler,considerando che quasi certamente si tratterà di un match di striking.


----------



## sbrodola (7 Febbraio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Wonderboy
> Questa sarà veramente una bella gatta da pelare per Lawler,considerando che quasi certamente si tratterà di un match di striking.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Febbraio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Wonderboy
> Questa sarà veramente una bella gatta da pelare per Lawler,considerando che quasi certamente si tratterà di un match di striking.



Sempre se incontrerà Robbie. Lawler può calare da un momento all'altro considerando tutte le battaglie che ha fatto.
Io Thompson voglio vederlo subito contro il tuo Rory!


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Febbraio 2016)

RDA infortunato,si sta cercando un rimpiazzo per Conor.
Uccidetemi.


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Febbraio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> RDA infortunato,si sta cercando un rimpiazzo per Conor.
> Uccidetemi.



Che coniglio ragazzi, che coniglio. Conor deve insultarlo pesantemente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ufficiale Conor vs Nate Diaz a *170 lbs*.
Nate non poteva arrivare a 155 in così poco tempo,ha offerto 165 ma Conor ha detto "facciamo 170,voglio che stia comodo"


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Febbraio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ufficiale Conor vs Nate Diaz a *170 lbs*.
> Nate non poteva arrivare a 155 in così poco tempo,ha offerto 165 ma Conor ha detto "facciamo 170,voglio che stia comodo"



Un grande  però due categorie di peso...è un grosso rischio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Un grande  però due categorie di peso...è un grosso rischio.



Nate è comunque un peso leggero,vanno a welter solo perché non farebbe in tempo a tagliare il peso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2016)

Appena finita la conferenza stampa. Ovviamente imperdibile.


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Febbraio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Appena finita la conferenza stampa. Ovviamente imperdibile.



Vista in diretta, un delirio, eroi. Conor secondo me è incazzato come un drago. Detto questo, come è possibile che Nate sia pronto per combattere ? Un conto è prepararsi e rimanere in forma, un conto è prepararsi per un combattimento, e lui non ne aveva in programma. Che abbia accettato in primis per i soldi ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Febbraio 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Vista in diretta, un delirio, eroi. Conor secondo me è incazzato come un drago. Detto questo, come è possibile che Nate sia pronto per combattere ? Un conto è prepararsi e rimanere in forma, un conto è prepararsi per un combattimento, e lui non ne aveva in programma. Che abbia accettato in primis per i soldi ?



Pare che prenderà 1 milione. Avrei accettato pure io


----------



## Sherlocked (25 Febbraio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pare che prenderà 1 milione. Avrei accettato pure io



Eh infatti, mi pare impossibile che sia pronto a combattere con una settimana di avviso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Febbraio 2016)

Stasera voglio una bella vittoria per K.O di Anderson!


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Marzo 2016)

ZzzzZzzzzZzzz buffone ZzzzzZzzZzzzzzZ



Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Eh infatti, mi pare impossibile che sia pronto a combattere con una settimana di avviso.



Impossibile is nothing..


----------



## Sherlocked (6 Marzo 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> ZzzzZzzzzZzzz buffone ZzzzzZzzZzzzzzZ
> 
> 
> 
> Impossibile is nothing..



Eh vabè, si vince e si perde. Un match molto rischioso per Conor, partiva svantaggito in altezza, in allungo, in peso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Marzo 2016)

Piani per UFC 200 disintegrati


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Marzo 2016)

Incredibile. Ancora non riesco a realizzare, niente analisi del ppv.
Quando vedevo che non si parava dai colpi di Nate dentro di me dicevo "ma se non si para, dove vuole andare contro Lawler?? Glie ne basta una che l'addormenta!"
Analizzando l'incontro sono deluso dal cardio e dal cuore!!! Quando tenti un takedown (cosa che lui non cerca mai) alla disperata, e per terra gli concedi la schiena, significa che non vuoi più continuare.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Incredibile.
> Analizzando l'incontro sono deluso dal cardio e dal cuore!!! Quando tenti un takedown (cosa che lui non cerca mai) alla disperata, e per terra gli concedi la schiena, significa che non vuoi più continuare.



Io invece credo abbiamo visto il vero Mcgregor, sia nel primo come nel secondo round


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Incredibile. Ancora non riesco a realizzare, niente analisi del ppv.
> Quando vedevo che non si parava dai colpi di Nate dentro di me dicevo "ma se non si para, dove vuole andare contro Lawler?? Glie ne basta una che l'addormenta!"
> Analizzando l'incontro sono deluso dal cardio e dal cuore!!! Quando tenti un takedown (cosa che lui non cerca mai) alla disperata, e per terra gli concedi la schiena, significa che non vuoi più continuare.



che c'entra il cuore o il non voler continuare, dopo aver preso quei colpi dritti sul mento o vai KO o cerchi di salvarti andando corpo a corpo. L'irlandese ha sbagliato strategia, tenere la guardia bassa contro un avversario con quell'allungo e con un'ottima box è un rischio che non ti puoi permettere manco se hai l'abilità di schivare i colpi alla matrix


----------



## Sherlocked (6 Marzo 2016)

Conor è andato in una categoria di peso che secondo me non gli appartiene. Diaz ha un allungo pauroso, è più alto, si trova più a suo agio a quel peso. Tutti vantaggi fondamentali a questi livelli. E' cintura nera di BJJ, conferita da quei brasiliani folli che han fatto la storia del BJJ, non è l'ultimo arrivato. E al contrario di quanto pensavo, non era fuori forma, non in maniera clamorosa almeno. Ora Conor impari la lezione, scenda dal piedistallo e torni a lavorare a testa bassa, senza dimenticare che nessuno è invincibile. Vediamo se l'irlandese avrà una reazione da campione alla sconfitta, perchè prima o poi in UFC perdono tutti, è questione di tempo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Marzo 2016)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> che c'entra il cuore o il non voler continuare, dopo aver preso quei colpi dritti sul mento o vai KO o cerchi di salvarti andando corpo a corpo. L'irlandese ha sbagliato strategia, tenere la guardia bassa contro un avversario con quell'allungo e con un'ottima box è un rischio che non ti puoi permettere manco se hai l'abilità di schivare i colpi alla matrix



A me ha dato l'impressione di non voler più continuare perchè quando stava spalle a terra si è girato subito per poi essere finito con la più classica delle sottomissioni in monta.
Ma che cardio ridicolo aveva?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Marzo 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Conor è andato in una categoria di peso che secondo me non gli appartiene. Diaz ha un allungo pauroso, è più alto, si trova più a suo agio a quel peso. Tutti vantaggi fondamentali a questi livelli. E' cintura nera di BJJ, conferita da quei brasiliani folli che han fatto la storia del BJJ, non è l'ultimo arrivato. E al contrario di quanto pensavo, non era fuori forma, non in maniera clamorosa almeno. Ora Conor impari la lezione, scenda dal piedistallo e torni a lavorare a testa bassa, senza dimenticare che nessuno è invincibile. Vediamo se l'irlandese avrà una reazione da campione alla sconfitta, perchè prima o poi in UFC perdono tutti, è questione di tempo.



Già. Hanno perso Fedor, Silva, GSP, Aldo, Rousey, Weidman, Cruz, Johnson, Velasquez, Dos Santos, Rockhold e ora anche McGregor, ma l'unico che per adesso non ha perso è Jones (spero di non portargli sfiga)!!!


----------



## Sherlocked (6 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Già. Hanno perso Fedor, Silva, GSP, Aldo, Rousey, Weidman, Cruz, Johnson, Velasquez, Dos Santos, Rockhold e ora anche McGregor, ma l'unico che per adesso non ha perso è Jones (spero di non portargli sfiga)!!!



Jones fenomeno, poco da dire, vediamo come è messo dopo il periodo di inattività forzata.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Marzo 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Jones fenomeno, poco da dire, vediamo come è messo dopo il periodo di inattività forzata.



Contro Cormier deve vincere a tutti i costi. Lo odio e la loro rivalità è bella forte!


----------



## Sherlocked (6 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Contro Cormier deve vincere a tutti i costi. Lo odio e la loro rivalità è bella forte!



Vedremo, è un'incognita la forma fisica e mentale di Jones, dopo tanto tempo senza combattere. Comunque, molto bello anche l'ultimo round di Holm vs Tate, ci metterei Balotelli per un round nell'ottagono con la Tate


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> A me ha dato l'impressione di non voler più continuare perchè quando stava spalle a terra si è girato subito per poi essere finito con la più classica delle sottomissioni in monta.
> Ma che cardio ridicolo aveva?



non voleva continuare perchè era quasi andato KO  sai come è dopo 3 o 4 pugni puliti in piena faccia è gia tanto che abbia avuto la lucidità di tentare quel mezzo takedown


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Marzo 2016)

Comunque classe pazzesca di Conor. Mai visto un lottatore di così alto profilo comportarsi come lui dopo una sconfitta.


----------



## Sherlocked (6 Marzo 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Comunque classe pazzesca di Conor. Mai visto un lottatore di così alto profilo comportarsi come lui dopo una sconfitta.



Sono d'accordo. Molto lucido. Comunque, si vedeva che ha sbagliato strategia in primis, partendo a palla di cannone, e sbagliando la preparazione fisica, anche perchè mettendo su 10 kg il corpo ha bisogno di molto tempo per abituarsi alla nuova muscolatura, e infatti lui al secondo round già era calato, poi ha preso un 1-2 di Diaz ben piazzato che gli ha tagliato le energie. Comunque aveva un cardio ridicolo, e quel tentato takedown mi sa tanto di mossa disperata.


----------



## sbrodola (6 Marzo 2016)

Non credo avesse poco cardio, stavo solo mezzo KO in piedi. Ha provato solo ad arrivare a fine round provando il takedown.
Anche perchè credo come preparazione sia stata più semplice a 77 kg, avevo visto una Q&A con i fans in cui diceva di essere sugli 80 kg lontano dai match, quindi non è che ha dovuto mettere su 10 kg e abituarsi alla nuova muscolatura. E' quando taglia fino ai 65 kg che "soffre" di più.


----------



## Sherlocked (6 Marzo 2016)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Non credo avesse poco cardio, stavo solo mezzo KO in piedi. Ha provato solo ad arrivare a fine round provando il takedown.
> Anche perchè credo come preparazione sia stata più semplice a 77 kg, avevo visto una Q&A con i fans in cui diceva di essere sugli 80 kg lontano dai match, quindi non è che ha dovuto mettere su 10 kg e abituarsi alla nuova muscolatura. E' quando taglia fino ai 65 kg che "soffre" di più.



Può darsi, ma mi ha dato l'impressione di non essere al massimo della forma a livello proprio di fiato, di cardio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Marzo 2016)

È un dio,non c'è niente da fare.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Marzo 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È un dio,non c'è niente da fare.



Altro che un dio a me sembra il piu grande showman della mma in anni..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2016)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non voleva continuare perchè era quasi andato KO  sai come è dopo 3 o 4 pugni puliti in piena faccia è gia tanto che abbia avuto la lucidità di tentare quel mezzo takedown



Perè boh ho visto prenderne 47802 da tanti altri lottatori.
Cmq ho fatto la stessa domanda al Dandi (il media numero 1 in Italia sulle MMA) e ha detto semplicemente che è come ha ammesso McGregor, cioè che ha gestito male le sue energie, tirando tanti colpi (tanti calci girati a vuoto) e questi tolgono fiato, poi anche i muscoli ci hanno messo del loro e infine anche i colpi ricevuti da un 77kg come Diaz.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È un dio,non c'è niente da fare.



E' un grandissimo. Oggi anche Jon Jones si è congratulato con lui!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Altro che un dio a me sembra il piu grande showman della mma in anni..



Può piacere o meno, ma Conor è uno con le palle. E' da pochi accettare match con poco preavviso prendendosi la responsabilità di favorire addirittura l'avversario (si, perchè Nate aveva proposto 165, lui gli ha detto "ma allora facciamo a 170") in un incontro dove aveva tutto da perdere.
Conor recentemente ha detto che non si scappa mai dalle avversità (riferendosi ad Aldo e Dos Anjos) e lui non è mai scappato visto che quando ha combattuto contro Holloway era mezzo infortunato, contro Mendes anche era mezzo infortunato.
Quando iniziai a seguire l'MMA mi era antipatico, poi "conoscendolo" ho cambiato idea.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Può piacere o meno, ma Conor è uno con le palle. E' da pochi accettare match con poco preavviso prendendosi la responsabilità di favorire addirittura l'avversario (si, perchè Nate aveva proposto 165, lui gli ha detto "ma allora facciamo a 170") in un incontro dove aveva tutto da perdere.
> Conor recentemente ha detto che non si scappa mai dalle avversità (riferendosi ad Aldo e Dos Anjos) e lui non è mai scappato visto che quando ha combattuto contro Holloway era mezzo infortunato, contro Mendes anche era mezzo infortunato.
> Quando iniziai a seguire l'MMA mi era antipatico, poi "conoscendolo" ho cambiato idea.



Nate aveva proposto 165 perche lui e un ligero, non un welter.. quindi e falsa quella storia della categoria welter perche non siamo parlando di Lawler o Condit, Connor con quella categoria non c'entra proprio.. per me lui aveva scelto Diaz perche Diaz era totalmente fuori condizione e lo sapeva a differenza di Pettis, Cerrone e Alvarez che si avevano anche proposto, ma meglio di Connor per vendere quello che vuole nessuno

ho molto rispetto per Mcgregor sopratutto per il show che fa per ogni gara ma poi sul ottagono non ho visto nulla di straordinario, sopratutto tecnicamente.. poi credo anche contro Nate gli e mancato anche un po' di cuore per lottare, avreve potuto fare di piu, per me nella sua vera categoria avreve seri problemi e non solo con dos Anjos, abbiamo gia visto con Diaz, c'e anche gente come Pettis, Cerrone, Johnson, Barboza, Alvarez e Nurmagomedov che gli farebbe la vita molto difficile.. infine, ha già detto che tornera per Aldo e frankie Edgar.. VEDREMO anche li, nel frattempo questo buffone ne sta facendo della sua sconfita una vera impresa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Può piacere o meno, ma Conor è uno con le palle. E' da pochi accettare match con poco preavviso prendendosi la responsabilità di favorire addirittura l'avversario (si, perchè Nate aveva proposto 165, lui gli ha detto "ma allora facciamo a 170") in un incontro dove aveva tutto da perdere.
> Conor recentemente ha detto che non si scappa mai dalle avversità (riferendosi ad Aldo e Dos Anjos) e lui non è mai scappato visto che quando ha combattuto contro Holloway era mezzo infortunato, contro Mendes anche era mezzo infortunato.
> Quando iniziai a seguire l'MMA mi era antipatico, poi "conoscendolo" ho cambiato idea.



mbe tutto da perdere non direi, il buon mac avrebbe percepito in entrambi i casi un 1 mil di dollari  per quanto riguarda le energie, più che gestirle male , secondo me ha sbagliato proprio strategia, avesse lavorato piu di low kick sulla gamba avanzata e indifesa di Diaz forse sarebbe andata diversamente


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Marzo 2016)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> mbe tutto da perdere non dire, il buon mac..



Il buon mac sapeva che Nate era in vacanza nella issole bahame.. ma ora incredibilemente sembra un eroe..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2016)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> mbe tutto da perdere non dire, il buon mac avrebbe percepito in entrambi i casi un 1 mil di dollari  per quanto riguarda le energie, più che gestirle male , secondo me ha sbagliato proprio strategia, avesse lavorato piu di low kick sulla gamba avanzata e indifesa di Diaz forse sarebbe andata diversamente



Concordo. Doveva sfondarlo di low kick come fece Dos Anjos.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Nate aveva proposto 165 perche lui e un ligero, non un welter.. quindi e falsa quella storia della categoria welter perche non siamo parlando di Lawler o Condit, Connor con quella categoria non c'entra proprio.. per me lui aveva scelto Diaz perche Diaz era totalmente fuori condizione e lo sapeva a differenza di Pettis, Cerrone e Alvarez che si avevano anche proposto, ma meglio di Connor per vendere quello che vuole nessuno
> 
> ho molto rispetto per Mcgregor sopratutto per il show che fa per ogni gara ma poi sul ottagono non ho visto nulla di straordinario, sopratutto tecnicamente.. poi credo anche contro Nate gli e mancato anche un po' di cuore per lottare, avreve potuto fare di piu, per me nella sua vera categoria avreve seri problemi e non solo con dos Anjos, abbiamo gia visto con Diaz, c'e anche gente come Pettis, Cerrone, Johnson, Barboza, Alvarez e Nurmagomedov che gli farebbe la vita molto difficile.. infine, ha già detto che tornera per Aldo e frankie Edgar.. VEDREMO anche li, nel frattempo questo buffone ne sta facendo della sua sconfita una vera impresa.



Si, ma è normale che avrà vita difficile nei leggeri visto che è una delle più dure in UFC (ma anche i piuma lo sono, solo che la differenza sono i kg e l'altezza).
Anche secondo me gli è mancato un po' di cuore, ma è strana questa cosa visto che contro Mendes incassò certe bombe paurose...quel match contro Chad Mendes lo so a memoria.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Marzo 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> strana questa cosa visto che contro Mendes incassò certe bombe paurose...quel match contro Chad Mendes lo so a memoria.



Un conto sono i pugni di uno piccolo come Chad altro uno di 183 cm, come struttura ossea non c'e paragone


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Un conto sono i pugni di uno piccolo come Chad altro uno di 183 cm, come struttura ossea non c'e paragone



Anche questo è vero.

Cmq Rafael Dos Anjos ha detto che sarebbe disposto a combattere contro Lawler (magari per il titolo Welter) per UFC 200. Sinceramente spero di no perchè voglio vedere entrambi difendere il titolo in quel PPV.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2016)

Bellissimo evento questo Figh Night in Australia!

Grande Lombard che con 38 anni suonati è tornato con un fisico impressionante. Ha ragione Sakara a dire che ha i sampietrini sulle mani! Magny è un combattente straordinario, dopo la sfuriata iniziale che ha subito, ho pensato "va giù prima del termine del round" e invece ha mostrato grandissimo cuore, cardio e lucidità! Anche tanta tecnica da vendere per Magny, ma peccato che non ha il colpo del k.o. Grandi piani in arrivo per il giovane!
Lombard è tornato bene, ma è vecchio, se vuole fare qualcosa deve tornare presto nell'ottagono e anzi, fossi in lui tornerei nei Medi che c'è molta meno concorrenza.

Mir delude, non riesce mai ad essere pericoloso e Hunt lo mette giù con uno dei suoi pugni di casa.

Grande match anche tra Matthews e Case. Ottimi atleti con il 21enne di casa più completo. Non vedo l'ora di rivederlo.

Dispiace per Antonio Carlos Junior...si parlava benissimo di lui, grande fisico, grande bjj, ma poco cuore...Può cmq diventare un grande Fighter!


----------



## Sherlocked (1 Aprile 2016)

Ufc 200: McGregor VS Diaz 2

Dana White ha detto che Conor era ossessionato dal combattere ancora contro Diaz. Nel frattempo, sempre a Ufc 200 ci sarà un interessantissimo Aldo vs Edgar, e Dana ha detto che in ogni caso il prossimo incontro di McGregor sarà contro il vincente di questi due per difendere il suo titolo. E onestamente non la vedo cosi brutta questa card come leggo in giro. Se Conor vuole il rematch è suo diritto averlo, il titolo lo difenderà nel prossimo combattimento. Aldo deve dimostrare battendo Edgar di non essere da buttar via, deve guadagnarselo il rematch dopo quella sconfitta.

Detto questo e lo dico da tifoso di Conor, per me perde ancora. Diaz è una belva e a terra è più forte. Vedremo. Ora a fine aprile ci sono due signori pacati che combattono, Jon Jones vs Cormier, si preannuncia spettacolo


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2016)

Cormier infortunato,salta l'incontro a UFC 197


----------



## Sherlocked (2 Aprile 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Cormier infortunato,salta l'incontro a UFC 197



Come non detto, mannaggia


----------



## sbrodola (3 Aprile 2016)

Ovince St. Preux sostituisce Cormier vs Jon Jones. In palio il titolo interim dei massimi leggeri.


----------



## Sherlocked (3 Aprile 2016)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Ovince St. Preux sostituisce Cormier vs Jon Jones. In palio il titolo interim dei massimi leggeri.



Sti catsi. Non lo conosco benissimo Preux, com'è ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Aprile 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Sti catsi. Non lo conosco benissimo Preux, com'è ?



Lottatore esplosivo,che però paga dazio col proseguire del match. Livello medio-alto,direi al di sotto dei principali lottatori a 205 libbre. Ha battuto uno Shogun agli sgoccioli, ma ha perso contro Bader e Teixeira (entrambi maciullati da Jones).
Sulla carta non dovrebbero esserci problemi per Jones,ma non si sa mai.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lottatore esplosivo,che però paga dazio col proseguire del match. Livello medio-alto,direi al di sotto dei principali lottatori a 205 libbre. Ha battuto uno Shogun agli sgoccioli, ma ha perso contro Bader e Teixeira (entrambi maciullati da Jones).
> Sulla carta non dovrebbero esserci problemi per Jones,ma non si sa mai.



Contro Texeira stava avendo pure la meglio in piedi. Sulla carta è favorito Jones, ma con quelle castagne può stenderti in qualsiasi momento OSP.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2016)

Domani tutti a tifare Di Chirico!


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Aprile 2016)

Sconfitta per decisione direi immeritata per Di Chirico. Mi ha positivamente sorpreso, può far bene nella UFC.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sconfitta per decisione direi immeritata per Di Chirico. Mi ha positivamente sorpreso, può far bene nella UFC.



Concordo. In piedi ha fatto decisamente meglio dell'avversario, peccato per la Kimura, ma nonostante quella c'era assolutamente la vittoria.
Sapevo che ha firmato per 4 incontri, calcolando che è un ragazzo apposto, con ampi margini di miglioramento (cardio, bjj e magari difesa dei low kick può fare veramente bene bene bene.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Aprile 2016)

Prestazione veramente eccellente di Junior contro un lottatore in forte ascesa. La differenza in tecnica,varietà,velocità e forma fisica è sembrata davvero abissale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2016)

[MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] e gli altri: seguiti anche le MMA Italiane? Quali sono secondo voi i migliori Atleti?

Per l'evento MMA più importante in Italia ci sono stati ottimi numeri fino al termine del match di Sakara, poi nel match successivo (l'ultimo della serata) quasi mezzo palazzetto ha abbandonato lo stadio.
Grandissima vittoria del simbolo delle MMA Alessio Sakara che fa un k.o come ai bei tempi contro un avversario importante. Ora sotto con un top Bellator e magari in caso di altre 1-2 vittorie torna in UFC!
Per il resto sono stati match belli, rapidi. Grande vittoria della gnocchissima Anastasia Yankova, grande Scatizzi che si sbarazza in pochi minuti del nostro Miceli. Danilo Belluardo, altro imbattuto, perde male, ma contro un futuro fenomeno (Aj Mckee).

Ieri c'è stato il ritorno di UFC Fox, ma soprattutto il ritorno di Nurmagomedov che, seppur contro un debuttante, fa un ottima prestazione. Chiede il match titolato verso Settembre/Ottobre/Novembre, ma prima deve vedersela assolutamente con Tony Ferguson a breve.
Khabib però è noioso...spero vinca Tony.
Per il resto grande match della Torres contro Namajunas. Brava Namajunas. Contento per Chiesa per la bella vittoria contro Dariush e vittoria fulminea di Dodson nel ritorno ai gallo.
Ah, Evans prossimo al ritiro e Texeira con questa vittoria si giocherà la title shot contro Rumble (presente allo stadio).


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=207]Z A Z A'[/MENTION] e gli altri: seguiti anche le MMA Italiane?



Zero 

Comunque incredibile notizia: Conor McGregor ha annunciato il ritiro su Twitter. Inizialmente si pensava ad uno scherzo,ma il suo allenatore ha implicitamente confermato. Vediamo se a UFC 200 ci sarà.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Aprile 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Zero
> 
> Comunque incredibile notizia: Conor McGregor ha annunciato il ritiro su Twitter. Inizialmente si pensava ad uno scherzo,ma il suo allenatore ha implicitamente confermato. Vediamo se a UFC 200 ci sarà.



Conor ufficialmente fuori da UFC 200 
Pare però che si tratti di una disputa economica con la UFC,quindi il ritiro potrebbe essere un bluff.
Comunque la motivazione ufficiale è che Conor ha rifiutato di volare a Las Vegas per svolgere le attività promozionali per l'evento,il che sembra parecchio strano...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Conor ufficialmente fuori da UFC 200
> Pare però che si tratti di una disputa economica con la UFC,quindi il ritiro potrebbe essere un bluff.
> Comunque la motivazione ufficiale è che Conor ha rifiutato di volare a Las Vegas per svolgere le attività promozionali per l'evento,il che sembra parecchio strano...



Spero e credo sia Marketing...una cosa é certa:
Se lascia farà una figura di m epica e tutti non lo rispetteranno piú (sempre se non ci sojo problemi seri, ma non mi sembra).
Cioé, prima dici di voler fare qualcosa che non si é mai visto in questo sport, che fa fuori tutti i pesi leggerei in 4 mesi, di essere lui stesso la UFC, e poi abbandoni cosí? Nonostante sia uno dei miei preferiti, andasse a quel paese.

Alle 13:00 Dandi fa un video, vediamo cosa sa.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Aprile 2016)

E un problema grosso tra Connor e la UFC, certamente in problema di marketing e anche $$$$ 

McGregor ha gia chiarito che non e ritirato, che vuole essere ancora nel UFC 200 contro Nate ma che non vuole piu essere distrato nella promozione del main event, ha detto che questa volta vuole solo allenarsi duramente per fare la sua vendetta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> E un problema grosso tra Connor e la UFC, certamente in problema di marketing e anche $$$$
> 
> McGregor ha gia chiarito che non e ritirato, che vuole essere ancora nel UFC 200 contro Nate ma che non vuole piu essere distrato nella promozione del main event, ha detto che questa volta vuole solo allenarsi duramente per fare la sua vendetta.



Infatti capisco la posizione di McGregor. Sà che deve migliorare nel BJJ e nella lotta (anche se dicono non sia così scarso come sembra) e non vuole distrazioni.
Può permettersi questo perchè negli ultimi 3 match ha fatto incassare 400 milioni di dollari. Ha detto che parteciperà alla conferenza a New York. Quando c'è?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2016)

Grandissima card stanotte per UFC 197! Vi aspettate delle sorprese???
Ricordo che ci sono ben 4 campioni UFC (uno solo in carica).

Jones pulito per la prima volta nella sua vita (ha ammesso di far uso di Marijuana fin dai tempi del liceo), contro un pericoloso Ovince St-Preux, riuscirà a conquistare il titolo interim?? Credo e spero di si.
Per Johnson contro Cejudo che vinca il più forte! Sarà un match spettacolare. Ne sono certo.
Pettis contro Barboza può essere premiato tranquillamente fight of the night.
Whittaker spero si confermi un avversario importante in una categoria debole come quella dei Medi.
Esparza che torni a vincere.
Yair Rodriguez può essere una futura stella e domani avrà il match più importante della sua carriera.
Che torni alla vittoria anche la promessa Kevin Lee.
Ci sarà anche Sergio Pettis che non sembra male (fratello di Anthony).


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2016)

Prestazione un po' deludente di un Jones visibilmente arrugginito. Nonostante tutto vittoria 5-0 senza problemi. Speriamo che la visita medica di Cormier vada bene,così ce li becchiamo a UFC 200 
Mighty Mouse perfetto come al solito,a questo punto spero che sfidi Dom Cruz,altrimenti non lo vedremo mai in un match competitivo.
Yair Rodriguez


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2016)

Grande PPV (e devo recuperare ancora i Prelims!).

Due parole su Jones

Jones é tornato! Ancora una volta domina il suo avversario nel suo punto forte (striker), invece di portarlo a terra. Credo che poteva sottometterlo a terra entro il terzo round.
Mentre guardavo il match, fin da subito ho capito che OSP non sarebbe mai andato k.o e per sottomissione avrebbe preferito svenire (come fece con Teixeira).
Il pubblico di Las Vegas deve vergognarsi, come fanno a fischiare un match di Jones?? Per me oltre ad essere stato bello, é stato molto interessante. Aveva avanti un omaccione fisicamente mostruoso che poteva mandarlo giú in qualsiasi momento, non poteva permettersi distrazioni e l'ha fatto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2016)

Demetrious Johnson é stato un altra volta strepitoso. Non ci sono parole per questo fenomeno. Vuole superare il record di Silva, beh, gli mancano 3 difese. Che le facesse subito e poi sfidi al piú presto il campione Bantam.

Pettis vs Barboza é stato un bel match e sapevo che se Pettis non lo aggrediva avrebbe perso.
Barboza secondo me non ha voluto usare molto i suoi calci perché aveva paura di finire schiena a terra e ha fatto bene. Bravo Edson che si conferma un contender per il titolo (stava vincendo anche contro Tony).
Pettis ancora deludente, spento, poco motivato, boh.

Whittaker grandissima prova. Non ha vinto k.o solo perché Natal ha dimostrato un mascellone tosto.
Yair bellissima prova e bellissimo knockout. Futura stella UFC!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Prestazione un po' deludente di un Jones visibilmente arrugginito. Nonostante tutto vittoria 5-0 senza problemi. Speriamo che la visita medica di Cormier vada bene,così ce li becchiamo a UFC 200
> Mighty Mouse perfetto come al solito,a questo punto spero che sfidi Dom Cruz,altrimenti non lo vedremo mai in un match competitivo.
> Yair Rodriguez



Arrugginito? Io ho visto un Jones molto attento (OSP con una pigna ti manda a nanna) e solito calcolatore.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Demetrious Johnson é stato un altra volta strepitoso. Non ci sono parole per questo fenomeno. Vuole superare il record di Silva, beh, gli mancano 3 difese. Che le facesse subito e poi sfidi al piú presto il campione Bantam.
> 
> Pettis vs Barboza é stato un bel match e sapevo che se Pettis non lo aggrediva avrebbe perso.
> Barboza secondo me non ha voluto usare molto i suoi calci perché aveva paura di finire schiena a terra e ha fatto bene. Bravo Edson che si conferma un contender per il titolo (stava vincendo anche contro Tony).
> ...



D'accordo in tutto, per me Demetrius e il vero fenomeno di questa UFC, altro che Connor.. parla molto meno del irlandese ma dentro il ring una bestia, Cejudo ricordiamo oro olimpico era molto pericoloso. Poi bene anche Whittaker, Barboza e sopratutto Yair, credo tutti i tre meritano un po di piu.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> D'accordo in tutto, per me Demetrius e il vero fenomeno di questa UFC, altro che Connor.. parla molto meno del irlandese ma dentro il ring una bestia, Cejudo ricordiamo oro olimpico era molto pericoloso. Poi bene anche Whittaker, Barboza e sopratutto Yair, credo tutti i tre meritano un po di piu.



Si, ma Demetrious deve salire di categoria dai. Questo salto non lo farà prima dell'estate 2017 (gli mancano 3 match per raggiungere il suo obiettivo, ovvero superare Silva) e ora non mi sento di metterlo n.1 pound for pound.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Arrugginito? Io ho visto un Jones molto attento (OSP con una pigna ti manda a nanna) e solito calcolatore.



Troppo attento e tentennante,come da lui stesso ammesso.
Ma è questo il bello di Jones,una vittoria netta e tranquilla contro il numero 6 al mondo è vista come una prestazione opaca


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Aprile 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Troppo attento e tentennante,come da lui stesso ammesso.
> Ma è questo il bello di Jones,una vittoria netta e tranquilla contro il numero 6 al mondo è vista come una prestazione opaca



Si poi ho letto le sue dichiarazioni. Per me cmq è presto tornare per UFC 200. Magari a 201 a New York.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2016)

Ufficiale Cormier vs Jones 2 come nuovo main event a UFC 200.
In realtà da quanto risulta DC e Jones non hanno ancora fatto in check up medici che avevano in programma,ma evidentemente sono sicuri che sia tutto ok.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Maggio 2016)

É stato un gran bel evento, godibilissimo.

Kowalkiewicz e l'altra hanno dato vita ad un grandissimo spettacolo, match intenso, grandi colpi, grande cuore per entrambe. Queste Polacche le amo! In piedi sono delle assassine e poi sono pure belle ahah
Karolina é veramente forte anche se non la vedo pronta per il titolo.
Cmq ha ragione Dana quando dice che sono piú coraggiose le donne rispetto ai maschi (nel senso che non si arrendono mai, incassano di tutto), guardate Arlovski e Bigfoot dopo aver preso due-tre colpetti, a terra hanno pensato solo a non finire privi di sensi.

Bravo Krylov anche se non lo vedo da top 5, assolutamente. Prende troppi colpi.
Grande Nelson, pensavo perdeva per k.o e invece ha fatto un match perfetto. Ha saputo alternare benissimo lo striker, la lotta e il gioco a terra. Finalmente entra nella top 15 Gunnar.
Tumenov deve rivedere il suo gameplan, le possibilità per fare bene ci sono!
Godo per l'umiliazione lampo del dopato Bigfoot. Felice per Struve che mi sta simpatico.
Overeem zitto zitto potrebbe essersi guadagnato la title shot.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Maggio 2016)

UFC 198 altro grandissimo main event dove cmq e finita la festa di Werdum, dopo Aldo e Weidman, si puo dire altro campione che perde cosi facile un titolo, sono rimasto davero sorpreso per vedere un uomo intelligente come Fabrizio perseguire cosi sul ring un striker come Miocic... veramente da pazzi, forse troppa pressione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Maggio 2016)

Avevo previsto una vittoria per sottomissione di Werdum,invece Fabricio ha fatto la cosa peggiore che si possa fare contro uno striker tecnico come Stipe: gli è corso dietro tirando pugni a caso.
Errore gigantesco che gli è giustamente costato la cintura. Ora speriamo di vedere Overeem vs Miocic.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Maggio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ora speriamo di vedere Overeem vs Miocic.



E il rematch tra Cain e Fabricio! Come vedete questa possibile rivincita? E il possibile Overeem vs Miocic?


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Maggio 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E il rematch tra Cain e Fabricio! Come vedete questa possibile rivincita? E il possibile Overeem vs Miocic?



Cain purtroppo temo che sia finito fisicamente,ma anche Werdum ormai ha 38 ed ha appena subito un ko devastante. Favorirei comunque Werdum.
Miocic lo vedo in vantaggio su Overeem e potrebbe essere un grandissimo incontro in piedi.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Maggio 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E il rematch tra Cain e Fabricio! Come vedete questa possibile rivincita? E il possibile Overeem vs Miocic?



Prevedo Overeem nuovo campione, tra Cain e Fabricio molto difficile tutto dipende come sta Cain.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Maggio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Cain purtroppo temo che sia finito fisicamente,ma anche Werdum ormai ha 38 ed ha appena subito un ko devastante. Favorirei comunque Werdum.
> Miocic lo vedo in vantaggio su Overeem e potrebbe essere un grandissimo incontro in piedi.



Finito fisicamente? Perchè?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Maggio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Prevedo Overeem nuovo campione, tra Cain e Fabricio molto difficile tutto dipende come sta Cain.



Overeem ora è pericoloso, ma sinceramente credo possa battere Miocic solo con un k.o power. Miocic ha dimostrato un mascellone assurdo contro Dos Santos.

Poi la mia speranza è di vedere costante questo nuovo Junior Dos Santos!


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Finito fisicamente? Perchè?



Tra poco avrà fatto più operazioni chirurgiche che incontri


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Maggio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Tra poco avrà fatto più operazioni chirurgiche che incontri



Immagginavo fosse questo il motivo. Speriamo si riprenda come Cruz!


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Giugno 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Immagginavo fosse questo il motivo. Speriamo si riprenda come Cruz!



Dominick?

Oggi UFC 199

Luke Rockhold vs. Michael Bisping
Dominick Cruz vs. Urijah Faber
Max Holloway vs. Ricardo Lamas
Dan Henderson vs. Hector Lombard
Bobby Green vs. Dustin Poirier

Clay Guida vs. Brian Ortega
Beneil Dariush vs. James Vick
Jessica Andrade vs. Jessica Penne
Alex Caceres vs. Cole Miller
Tom Breese vs. Sean Strickland
Luiz Henrique vs. Jonathan Wilson
Kevin Casey vs. Elvis Mutapcic
Dong Hyun Kim vs. Polo Reyes


----------



## Butcher (5 Giugno 2016)

Ufficiale Brock Lesnar a UFC 200!


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2016)

Boh,sono senza parole. Secondo *miracolo* consecutivo di Bisping.
Evento fantastico comunque: bella performance di Poirier,Hendo che assassina Lombard,gli ultimi folli istanti di Holloway vs Lamas ed i due eventi principali. Una delle migliori card di sempre.
E ora vediamo chi mettono contro Brock....


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Giugno 2016)

WOOOOWWWWWW!!!!! La UFC sempre meglio.. UFC 199 tecnicamente l' miglior Main Event che ho visto, gia dai preliminare con Caceres e compagnia tanto spettacolo... poi senza parole con quello che ha fatto Dan Henderson, onorevole vecchio guerriero e ovviamente dopo quella che difinisco la piu grande sorpresa nella storia di MMA, sono molto deluso di Rockhold... beh, possono dire quello che vogliono ma questo sport e semplicemente bellisimo.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Giugno 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E ora vediamo chi mettono contro Brock....



Io vorrei il supersamoano haaaa...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2016)

Per adesso è stato l'evento più bello dell'anno (almeno per quanto riguarda quelli numerati). Grande spettacolo, match finiti prima del limite, annunci che non ti aspetti (Lesnar!!!!!!!!), tributi a The Greatest e bella location. Rockhold ne esce come la delusione dell'anno, Cruz normale amministrazione con Bisping che compie uno degli uspet inimmaginabili.

Eaelg Prelims ho visto solo il match di quello che spacciano per futuro fenomeno (Tom Breese) e fa invece un match penoso. gli sta bene questa prima sconfitta in carriera. Pedala che hai scelto una categoria di mostri!
Nei Prelims grande prestazione di Dariush che distrugge l'avversario senza difficoltà. Ora che gli diano avversari in top 5. Brian Ortega lo amo, ma ogni volta mi fa morire. Fa partire a mille i suoi avversari, ti da l'idea di essere in difficoltà, perde sempre un round, e al terzo round riesce a finalizzarli.
Secondo voi che tattica usa Brian??? Mi sembra simile a quella che usa Lawler, ma meno suicida, ovvero, far stancare l'avversario e finalizzarlo successivamente. Apprezzo moltissimo il suo continuo cambio di guardia e il suo voler combattere sempre in piedi, anche se potrebbe pure provare il suo stellare BJJ...

Main Card. Fantastico Dustin Poirier che continua a distruggere tutti. Belli anche i complimenti di Green. Due grandi Fighter che spero di rivedere presto.
Felice per Hendo che vince un match pieno di emozioni. Lombard tira certe sassate, ma Hendo per buttarlo giù ci vogliono le cannonate. Certo che sono due match che viene finalizzato Hector e sembra morto a terra. Mi stavo preoccupando...
Holloway niente da dire se non che ora sfiderà per forza un Big.
Cruz è una gioia vederlo in azione...ogni volta resto incantato.
Ora non voglio più vedere Faber per il titolo, si togliesse dalle palle, non lo sopporto.
E nel Main Event che dire... devo ancora realizzare ahahah questo è il secondo match che Rockhold prende alla leggera (anche se Belfort lo avrebbe stuprato lo stesso in quel match). Ritenevo Luke imbattibile, ma ora è decisamente ridimensionato. Bisping non ha per niente delle mani pesanti, come ha fatto a crollare?&#55357;&#56834; 
Mi piace Rockhold, ma godo perché è troppo presuntuoso ed arrogante. Ha fatto una figura di ***** epica, neanche è andato dall'arbitro nell'annuncio di Bruce Buffer. Frustrato e ben gli sta. Ora zitto e lavora sperando che la mascella gli regga con quei animali dell'AKA team. Non che sia felice per Bisping, ma almeno abbiamo una cintura Europea e crea sempre hype nei suoi incontri.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Giugno 2016)

Ufficiale Brock vs Mark Hunt a UFC 200


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Giugno 2016)

STanno organizznado pure il debutto di CM Punk contro il talento Mickey Gall per ufc 202.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Giugno 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ufficiale Brock vs Mark Hunt a UFC 200



Yeesss!

Cartelera UFC 200!

Daniel Cormier vs. Jon Jones
Brock Lesnar vs. Mark Hunt
Jose Aldo vs. Frankie Edgar
Miesha Tate vs. Amanda Nunes
Travis Browne vs. Cain Velasquez

Raphael Assuncao vs. TJ Dillashaw
Derek Brunson vs. Gegard Mousasi
Kelvin Gastelum vs. Johny Hendricks
Julianna Pena vs. Cat Zingano
Takanori Gomi vs. Jim Miller
Diego Sanchez vs. Joe Lauzon
Enrique Marin vs. Sage Northcutt

Magari non si infortuna nessuno prima del 9


----------



## sbrodola (18 Giugno 2016)

Stanotte super main event MacDonald vs "Wonderboy" Thompson


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Giugno 2016)

Nei Prelims ottima vittoria di Bagautinov che però doveva finirlo nel primo round. Grande guerra di Sean. Mi dispiace che ha perso perché è uno spettacolo in ogni Weigh in ahahah
Ho goduto vedere Cerrone mandare al tappeto tre volte quello schifoso di Coté (che rubò il match contro Alessio). Bravo Cowboy.
Main Event che non mi aspettavo. Rory troppo attendista, mi è sembrato pauroso, forse non ha ancora superato la batosta contro Lawler. Stilisticamente affrontare Thompson è un incubo perché lui non entra per fate la guerra, ma colpisce con grande tempismo e fugge. Felice per Thompson che si merita la title shot, ma mi dispiace per Rory al quale gli auguro tutto il bene possibile, di superare presunti blocchi e di continuare a combattere in UFC. Cmq se aumenterà fiducia in se stesso, sarà sicuramente Campione Welter


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Giugno 2016)

Wonderboy si candida a spauracchio numero uno a 170lbs.
Avversario potenzialmente difficilissimo per Lawler.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Giugno 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Wonderboy si candida a spauracchio numero uno a 170lbs.
> Avversario potenzialmente difficilissimo per Lawler.



Thompson e molto tattico e sopratutto efficace, direi un Lyoto Machida piu moderno perche e piu completo e versatile, sono un po' sorpreso per come ha distrutto uno cosi forte come Mcdonald, per un striker tutto cuore come Lawler sicuramente sarebbe molto pericoloso..

Vedo benissimo il cowboy in quella categoria e poi ragazzi che guerra tra Bosse e O'Connell, veramente grandi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Luglio 2016)

Incredibile: Jon Jones segnalato dall'antidoping e rimosso da UFC 200 tre giorni prima dell'evento.
Mai vista una roba del genere.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Luglio 2016)

Un ragazzo italiano di cui mi sfugge il nome debutterà a UFC 203.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2016)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Un ragazzo italiano di cui mi sfugge il nome debutterà a UFC 203.



No, ad UFC 202, si tratta di Marvin Vettori! Dicono che Marvin ha le potenzialità per diventare Campione.

Jon Jones poche ore fa in lacrime in conferenza stampa. Ha detto che non ha assunto sostanze dopanti, dovrebbe essere come il caso Romero e quindi colpa di un'integratore del cavolo...forse se la cava con sei mesi, ma credo lo rivedremo sull'ottagono fra almeno un anno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Luglio 2016)

Anderson Silva sostituisce Jon Jones e si scontrerà con Daniel Cormier.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Luglio 2016)

Da ieri Eddy Alvares neo campione cge ha vinto con una certa facilita su Dos Anjos.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Jon Jones poche ore fa in lacrime in conferenza stampa. Ha detto che non ha assunto sostanze dopanti, dovrebbe essere come il caso Romero e quindi colpa di un'integratore del cavolo...forse se la cava con sei mesi, ma credo lo rivedremo sull'ottagono fra almeno un anno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2016)

E' stato un grandissimo evento per il numero di stelle presenti e match di alto livello, anche se mi aspettavo di più (maledetto Jones cmq).
Peccato per Gomi, tifavo per lui. Mousasi finalmente tira fuori gli occhi della tigre e fa secco un pericoloso Thiago Santos. Dai Gegard, è ancora possibile per lui una sfida titolata se continua così! Sanchez mi ha deluso, era partito bene, lo davo vincente e invece incontra la sua prima finalizzazione...questo doveva essere un candidato tra i match of the year!
Northcutt che non riesce a finalizzare lo SPagnolo vabbè...
Contentissimo per TJ! Si prende la rivincita dominando Raphael, che ovviamente è arrugginito. Ora non vedo l'ora del rematch tra Cruz e Dillashaw, due tra i Fighter migliori e spettacolari dell'UFC.
Gran match tra Hendricks e Gastelum, grandi bombe, grande prestazione di Kelvin, ma Hendricks è in evidente fase calante. Il vecchio Hendricks l'avrebbe ucciso. Ciccio bomba da quando c'è l'USADA non ne sta prendendo uno di match...lo strapotere fisico non c'è più.
Peccato per Zingano...mi dispiace.
Velasquez torna l'assassino che era, disintegra fin da subito Travis incassando anche un buon colpo. Cain così azzittisce molti haters. Il fiato mi sembra buonissimo, che ne dite?
Il mio main event era Aldo vs Edgar e a dire la verità mi aspettavo un Edgar più cattivo. Aldo merita questa vittoria e ora voglio vedere se Conor accetta il rematch! Felicissimo per Josè!
Anderson anche se in versione panzerotto, mi è piaciuto, ha mostrato a tratti la sua tecnica fuori dal comune. Bravi entrambi.
Lesnar mi sorprende, ha meritato il match e si è preso pure qualche colpo pesante. Onore a Lesnar per il coraggio che ha.
La Tate purtroppo perde male, ma che poteva fare contro quell'uomo??
Peccato che non c'è stato l'annuncio del ritorno di GSP...


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Luglio 2016)

Ufficiale UFC 204 Bisping-Henderson 2!



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Velasquez torna l'assassino che era, disintegra fin da subito Travis incassando anche un buon colpo. Cain così azzittisce molti haters. Il fiato mi sembra buonissimo, che ne dite?..



Credo che "il toro" è tornato, e cosi non c'e storia per nessuno, vedo Fabrizio dietro l'angulo di Cain..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ufficiale UFC 204 Bisping-Henderson 2!
> 
> 
> 
> Credo che "il toro" è tornato, e cosi non c'e storia per nessuno, vedo Fabrizio dietro l'angulo di Cain..



A questo punto spero in una vittoria di Hendo (che poi ha detto che si ritira). 
Lo spero, Cain a mio avviso é il miglior HW della storia. Il piú grande però ancora é Fedor.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Luglio 2016)

Anche Brock sgamato dall'antidoping


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Agosto 2016)

Sabato c'é UFC 202 il rematch tra McGregor e Diaz, ma non perdetevi il primo match dei preliminari con l'esordio di Marvin Vettori! Alcuni vedono Marvin come possibile campione UFC.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Agosto 2016)

Rumble fa paura. Non per modo di dire,letteralmente.
Spettacolo il rematch,25 minuti al cardiopalma


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Agosto 2016)

Bellissimo evento UFC 202

Marvin continua a stupire anche in UFC, concludendo al primo round sottomettendo un'altra cintura nera BJJ. Devastante in top position e classica ghigliottina! Ora, piedi per terra come ha sempre fatto e le soddisfazioni arriveranno.
Male Magny che si fa annientare gamba e muso da un mani di pietra come Larkin. Bravo Lorenz.
Cody continua ad ammazzare gente, ma ora che ha battuto prima un talento, e poi un gatekeeper, é ora di mandarlo contro un top division.
Cerrone mette ko un altro Welter che non ci era mai andato! Comincia a far paura anche in questa divisione il Cowboy...
Rimasto male per il Co Main, volevo una guerra...impressionante Rumble che mette ko uno che ci era finito solo nel primo match, ben 14 anni fa. ...Glover stava per atterrare Miragliotta convinto fosse Johnson ahah

Main Event strano, Conor lo disintegra nei primi due, poi finisce la benzina nel terzo round (e menomale che aveva lavorato sul cardio) finendo quasi ko. Poi tutto un tira e molla, ma alla fine é arrivata la vittoria che serviva per McGregor.


----------



## sbrodola (22 Agosto 2016)

McGregor ha detto in conferenza stampa post match che se ci sarà un 3° match con Diaz sarà alle sue condizioni, quindi a 155 lb. Secondo me fa più che bene, non può reggere nei 170. Più che cardio, infatti, credo sia la pesantezza dei colpi che deve subire che lo mettono in difficoltà (e dire che Diaz non ha nemmeno tanto KO power, ma è uno più da volume elevato di colpi). 
In più Diaz avrà sicuro tagliato un po' di peso, mentre McGregor era 176 lb al peso e credo sia il suo peso naturale.
Parlando del taglio del peso, ho visto il video blog di Vettori (bella vittoria!!!) sul tubo e diceva che a 3 giorni dal peso era 90 Kg, manteneva il peso fino al giorno prima e poi tagliava i liquidi per la cerimonia del peso. Quindi -6 Kg in un giorno di liquidi  per poi essere sui 92Kg al momento del match.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2016)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> McGregor ha detto in conferenza stampa post match che se ci sarà un 3° match con Diaz sarà alle sue condizioni, quindi a 155 lb. Secondo me fa più che bene, non può reggere nei 170. Più che cardio, infatti, credo sia la pesantezza dei colpi che deve subire che lo mettono in difficoltà (e dire che Diaz non ha nemmeno tanto KO power, ma è uno più da volume elevato di colpi).
> In più Diaz avrà sicuro tagliato un po' di peso, mentre McGregor era 176 lb al peso e credo sia il suo peso naturale.
> Parlando del taglio del peso, ho visto il video blog di Vettori (bella vittoria!!!) sul tubo e diceva che a 3 giorni dal peso era 90 Kg, manteneva il peso fino al giorno prima e poi tagliava i liquidi per la cerimonia del peso. Quindi -6 Kg in un giorno di liquidi  per poi essere sui 92Kg al momento del match.



Già, l'ho visto anche io. E pensa che ci sono fighter che in un giorno prendono pure 10-15 kg (tra cui mi sembra Sakara ci riusciva).

Oggi ancora Italia con Di Chirico!


----------



## sbrodola (28 Agosto 2016)

Vince anche Di Chirico per split decision. Bella battaglia, secondo me poteva gestirla meglio in certe situazioni e vincere il match più nettamente. 
Nella main card, bell'esordio di Pettis nei piuma che sottomette Oliveira che è proprio un maestro delle submission. 
Altro maestro del BJJ (forse il migliore di tutto il roster UFC), Demian Maia sottomette Condit al 1° round ed ora dopo 6 vittorie consecutive chiede match titolato nei welter


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2016)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Vince anche Di Chirico per split decision. Bella battaglia, secondo me poteva gestirla meglio in certe situazioni e vincere il match più nettamente.
> Nella main card, bell'esordio di Pettis nei piuma che sottomette Oliveira che è proprio un maestro delle submission.
> Altro maestro del BJJ (forse il migliore di tutto il roster UFC), Demian Maia sottomette Condit al 1° round ed ora dopo 6 vittorie consecutive chiede match titolato nei welter



A Di Chirico dovevano dargli il premio Fight of the Night così si intascava pure 50.000 dollari meritati. 

Ora cmq Dana vorrebbe Jones, che pare stiano andando bene le cose per lui, contro Rumble, e il vincitore contri Cormier.
Per i Welter credo la diano giustamente a Thompson e Maia si é detto disponibile ad aspettare il match.

Si parla di Weidman vs Souza e Rockhold vs Romero a UFC 205 a New York! Attenzione che sempre a Novembre ci sarà UFC Fight Night 100 in Brasile! In più pare ormai certo il ritorno di George St Pierre a dicembre in Canada.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Novembre 2016)

Uno degli eventi più belli della mia vita. Mi ha ricordato UFC 189, un evento con tanto entusiasmo, battaglia da paura nel co main event per il titolo welter (solo che li c'era Lawler!) E impresa finale di McGregor.

Bravo Khabib che in piedi cmq le stava prendendo di brutto. Johnson é strepitoso con quelle mani rapide.
Edgar per poco non va ko, solito grande cuore da leone, ma é meglio se va nei Bantam, Stephens era il doppio! Logicamente non riusciva a tenerlo a terra. Un grande Frankie.

La Tate non l'ho vista, peccato per la sconfitta. Dispiace per Weidman che stava vincendo nettamente, brutale knockout di Romero che merita più di Jacaré la title shot. Voglio vedere chi ha il coraggio di negarlo.
Bisping ora é nella shit, non può più scegliersi l'avversario.
Joanna devastante.

Poi match strepitoso, direi da scacchi tra Tyron e Stephen. I miei complimenti vanno a Woodley che contro tutti i pronostici ha fatto un match perfetto, non é scoppiato il cardio (demerito quì della poca aggressività di Thompson) e ha sfruttato le poche occasioni avute. Eroico Thompson a non finire ko in due occasioni e a non cedere alla ghigliottina. Non vedo l'ora del rematch! Ci sta un bel Maia vs GSP! 

Main Event da applausi per McGregor che saggiamente ha tirato pochissimi calco per evitare di essere messo a terra e con il suo pugilato ha messo ko un leone come Alvarez, criticato troppo da me, ma é sempre stato un osso durissimo fin dal Dream per passare alle guerre con Chandler e le vittorie intelligenti in UFC. Epica la scena di McGregor per avere la sexonda cintura ahahah bravo Conor, doveva essere la notte di McGregor per il debutto UFC, stare nei grandi che sono saliti nel MSG e anche lui ora ci é salito scrivendo una pagina di storia. The king is back!


----------



## sbrodola (13 Novembre 2016)

Ora Khabib vs McGregor o McGregor vs Aldo 2 per unificare ancora i piuma? Io credo la seconda anche se Khabib nell'intervista post fight ha quasi preteso l'incontro titolato, Magari faranno Khabib vs El Cucuy Ferguson che per struttura fisica forse insieme al russo è l'unico a poter infastidire McGregor nei leggeri.
Peccato per Wonderboy, ci speravo


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Novembre 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Uno degli eventi più belli della mia vita. Mi ha ricordato UFC 189, un evento con tanto entusiasmo, battaglia da paura nel co main event per il titolo welter (solo che li c'era Lawler!) E impresa finale di McGregor.
> 
> Bravo Khabib che in piedi cmq le stava prendendo di brutto. Johnson é strepitoso con quelle mani rapide.
> Edgar per poco non va ko, solito grande cuore da leone, ma é meglio se va nei Bantam, Stephens era il doppio! Logicamente non riusciva a tenerlo a terra. Un grande Frankie.
> ...







sbrodola ha scritto:


> Ora Khabib vs McGregor o McGregor vs Aldo 2 per unificare ancora i piuma? Io credo la seconda anche se Khabib nell'intervista post fight ha quasi preteso l'incontro titolato, Magari faranno Khabib vs El Cucuy Ferguson che per struttura fisica forse insieme al russo è l'unico a poter infastidire McGregor nei leggeri.
> Peccato per Wonderboy, ci speravo



Secondo io è molto difficile che Mcgregor possa tornare nella 135 lb, ma forse forse una eccezione per Jose Aldo.. poi nella categoria leggeri deve ancora dimostrare tutto, ieri ha vinto contro il più piccolino campione della storia di quella categoria, quindi come tutto grande che vuole restare nella storia io voglio vederlo difendere quel titolo con gente del calibro di Fergusson, Cerrone, Nurmagomedov, Dos Anjos, Johnson, Barboza e perche no lo stesso Nate, deve dominare quella categoria per restare nella storia.


----------



## Sherlocked (15 Novembre 2016)

McGregor ora dovrebbe dare una chance ad Aldo per esempio. Ma anche darla ad un altro dei pesi leggeri, onestamente non saprei chi. Fatto sta che è entrato nella storia. 

Su Thompson, che dire, meritava di vincere anche solo per il cuore ENORME mostrato nel 4° round. Un leone, un combattente vero, un grandissimo. Spero abbia subito un'altra chance. Woodley comunque è un fighter completissimo e atleticamente eccelso, merita il titolo che detiene.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Novembre 2016)

La UFC vuole ovviamente McGregor contro Khabib in Russia visto che nel 2017 sbarcheranno finalmente in Russia, ma devono organizzare il più presto possibile perché altrimenti avranno Aldo e Ferguson giustamente incavolati neri! Anche se in quel caso potrebbero addirittura far sfidare quei due, ma non credo Aldo accetti.
Fossi nella UFC mi sbrigherei a negoziare le richieste di Conor di diventare socio e poi deciderà Conor, come sempre, cosa vuole fare. Ma si devono sbrigate altrimenti ben tre divisioni restano ferme dato che Woodley vuole McGregor.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Novembre 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> La UFC vuole ovviamente McGregor contro Khabib in Russia visto che nel 2017 sbarcheranno finalmente in Russia, ma devono organizzare il più presto possibile perché altrimenti avranno Aldo e Ferguson giustamente incavolati neri! Anche se in quel caso potrebbero addirittura far sfidare quei due, ma non credo Aldo accetti.
> Fossi nella UFC mi sbrigherei a negoziare le richieste di Conor di diventare socio e poi deciderà Conor, come sempre, cosa vuole fare. Ma si devono sbrigate altrimenti ben tre divisioni restano ferme dato che Woodley vuole McGregor.



Tutti vogliono il soldi di McGregor ma l'irlandese nel 2017 andra sul ottagono forse solo una volta è solo dopo la nascita del figlio, quindi fino a settembre/ottobre con McGregor non si fara nulla, quindi aspettando Connor devono cmq lavorare....

Aldo - Pettis - Hollaway - Edgar
Fergusson - Nurmagomedov - Dos Anjos - Cerrone - Diaz
Woodley - Maia - Thompson - Lawler


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Tutti vogliono il soldi di McGregor ma l'irlandese nel 2017 andra sul ottagono forse solo una volta è solo dopo la nascita del figlio, quindi fino a settembre/ottobre con McGregor non si fara nulla, quindi aspettando Connor devono cmq lavorare....
> 
> Aldo - Pettis - Hollaway - Edgar
> Fergusson - Nurmagomedov - Dos Anjos - Cerrone - Diaz
> Woodley - Maia - Thompson - Lawler



No, troppo tempo. Per l'estate torna e ricordati che Conor é uno che combatte spesso. Farà due incontri nel 2017, infortuni permeytendo.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Novembre 2016)

DC Courmier fuori per infortunio di UFC 206..


----------



## Snake (30 Dicembre 2016)

Tonight is the night.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2017)

Che figuraccia della Rousey. Che figuraccia!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Gennaio 2017)

Ronda si è confermata la Royce Gracie delle MMA femminili.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Gennaio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ronda si è confermata la Royce Gracie delle MMA femminili.



Esatto. Lo dissi già tempo fa. E cmq ben gli sta di questa figura e di tutte le critiche, così la smette di fare la bulla "posso battere i maschi" "Floyd viene in gabbia contro di me e prova a trattarmi come fai con le altre donne" ecc.ecc. buffona.


----------

